# Your entry level bike (pics and upgrades)



## dust3313

There is the same thread over on MTBR but i couldn't find one here, so I figured i would start it on road bike review

Here is mine. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5130064326/" title="DSC02242 by dust3313, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1434/5130064326_c4effccc40.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC02242" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5130137352/" title="DSC02243 by dust3313, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5130137352_8f805b22f9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC02243" /></a>

2008 trek 1.5
crank bro candy sl pedals
new bar tape
thats it for now, although i will probably upgrade to at least Tiagra shifters soon. and I have to lose the lame reflectors but I'm lazy.


----------



## trek21

Nice bike, heres mine 2011 Trek 2.1. The only upgrades are the pedals, computer, and reflectors taken off


----------



## johnny dollar

*'11 Moto Super Strada*

SRAM APEX


----------



## PJ352

dust3313 said:


> There is the same thread over on MTBR but i couldn't find one here, so I figured i would start it on road bike review


Great thought. I vote the thread be made a sticky here in the Beginner's Corner. 

I'm hardly a beginner, so I won't post pics, but think all the bikes posted thus far are great examples of first rides for just about anyone. Nice looking bikes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

*here's my humble 1st bike*

'91 Klein Quantum


----------



## MTBer4life

I started that thread over on mtbr so I guess its my duty to post here...










2006 Cannondale CAAD 8 

Full 105 with ultegra rear
Cateye Double Wireless Computer
Sette seat


----------



## LMWEL

*2009 Giant Defy 2*

As I always say, Any excuse to post a picture of my beautiful bike .
It's stock except for the seat, tires, aerobars, pedals, and computer .


----------



## Brian_D

*Triace s503*

Me & my Triace s503 (Walmart bike). Al frame, CF fork & seatpost, Shimano Sora brifters, Shimano Sora crank, Shimano 105 F&R deraileurs.


----------



## PJ352

Nice looking bike, Brian. Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikejockey

My Madone 4.5. I love riding... It's getting cold! :-(


----------



## Brian_D

Thanks PJ352. I absolutely expected to get thrashed for posting my bike, lol. Man there are some really nice bikes in this thread.


----------



## Bones519

Brian_D said:


> Thanks PJ352. I absolutely expected to get thrashed for posting my bike, lol. Man there are some really nice bikes in this thread.


No reason to thrash anyone here Brian. We're all in it for similar reasons; we love to ride.

However, if you had a blue bike like mine, you could be subject to a thrashing.

'07 TCR Alliance 0
Ultegra 6600 group
Conti GP 4000 tires
Terry Falcon Y saddle
Ultegra 6700 pedals
Open Pro wheels w/ Ultegra 6700 hubs (not in this pic)
Cateye Strata Double Wireless Computer


----------



## chris1911

Felt Z85. Replaced the stock seat and stuck some eggbeaters on it.


----------



## dust3313

bikejockey said:


> My Madone 4.5. I love riding... It's getting cold! :-(


That is a whole lot of bike! Nice first ride.

I dont mind the cold as much as the sun rising late and setting early


----------



## PJ352

bikejockey, Bones and chris... all great looking bikes! :thumbsup:

And I completely agree, it's_* that *_we ride, not so much _*what*_ we ride, but no excuses need to be made for any of these bikes.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s

Here is mine on the day I got fitted. Definitely needs some cleaning. New Rubino tires, new Ritchey Handlebar, and Ultegra pedals are the only upgrades. 

View attachment 215480


----------



## red elvis

my 2009 giant defy 2
- shimano 105 compact crankset
- shimano 105 front deraileur
- shimano tiagra rear deraileur
- shimano sora shifters
- speedplay pedals
- fi'zi;k saddle
- fsa hadlebar
- bontrager computer and bottle cages

buying a new wheelset very soon.


----------



## terbennett

The_AwesomeSauce_Show said:


> '91 Klein Quantum


I hate to burst your bubble. I know it's your first ride but a Klein Quantum is far from an entry-level bike regardless of year. I wish I had ridden something that nice when I first started riding.Then, I wouldn't have had to upgrade to another bike as I got better.I know it's almost 20 years old but it's still a remarkable bike.


----------



## o0adam0o

Cannondale 3.0 Criterium $200 off CL
Upgraded to Shimano Sora Brifters (from downtube shifters)
Upgraded to 8speed Bontager select wheels (from 7sp Mavic)
"Upgraded" to carbon fiber seat post (from a angled seat post that didnt work for me)
"Upgraded" to 11-28 Shimano HG Cassete/Chain (used to be 12-30)
Everything else will be kept at Shimano 600

Best thing about it is is i didnt spend a dime on upgrades since i sold my old parts for about the same as my new parts. 

Its my first road bike! Oh .. and i just realized i took a pic on the wrong side... doh!


----------



## Aribr

My first road bike:









Just got it yesterday for under $100. I think it is a great place to start...now I just need to get back in shape, that could prove difficult when the weather starts to worsen.


----------



## Brian_D

Very nice looking entry bikes! Wow, I didn't know you could get Ultegra on entry level....lol...j/k. Just jealous!


----------



## Brian_D

I'm noticing a trend here....no water bottles in the pic. Definitely cleans up the lines. I'll have to take a new one of mine.


----------



## PJ352

Nice looking bike. Shimano 600 is a solid groupset, so I don't blame you for staying with it.

Do me two favors. Swap your front QR to the non-drivetrain side and clamp it up (sort of aligned with the fork blade). Clamp your rear QR up (sort of behind the seat stay). It's a long shot, but if you catch a branch (or similar) that rear QR could open.


----------



## bikejockey

dust3313 said:


> That is a whole lot of bike! Nice first ride.
> 
> I dont mind the cold as much as the sun rising late and setting early


Thanks Dust, I sure like it. It is something to grow with. I take the attitude "ride it like you stole it" and that keeps me pushing to get benefit out of the rides. 

All the rides posted here are very nice bikes, thanks all for posting. They are great to look at.

It's down to weekend riding for me! When I head to work in the morning, it is dark and now when I head home in the evening, it will be dark!!! I'm not a good "dark" rider. :-(


----------



## o0adam0o

MTBer4life said:


> I started that thread over on mtbr so I guess its my duty to post here...
> 
> 
> 2006 Cannondale CAAD 8
> 
> Full 105 with ultegra rear
> Cateye Double Wireless Computer
> Sette seat



My fave bike of the thread! :thumbsup:
Need to get a big cannondale decal for my down tube.


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

terbennett said:


> I hate to burst your bubble. I know it's your first ride but a Klein Quantum is far from an entry-level bike regardless of year. I wish I had ridden something that nice when I first started riding.Then, I wouldn't have had to upgrade to another bike as I got better.I know it's almost 20 years old but it's still a remarkable bike.


Thanks I got it for $200 from a non-rider who inherited it from his very wealthy boss. I changed the seat to yellow(just have to get my camera back from my sister)


----------



## RJP Diver

More red...

My 2011 Specialized Secteur Comp

(Pic's not great, as it was taken with a BBerry.)


----------



## |3iker

^ that's a cool top tube! Is it an optical illusion due to the paint job or is the TT curved?


Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


----------



## going for broke

Motobecane Sprint 2011'








Aluminum frame, carbon fork and stays.
Ultegra fr. and rear derail., shifters, and rear cassette. Richey stem, bars and post. Truvativ triple (only real weakness on the bike imo) Veulta wheels. cat eye micro wireless


----------



## going for broke

|3iker said:


> ^ that's a cool top tube! Is it an optical illusion due to the paint job or is the TT curved?
> 
> 
> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!



bikesdirect.com is where I got mine $1k


----------



## dust3313

|3iker said:


> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


Entry level is relative. some people have $1,500 dollars that they can spend on a sport that they may or may not enjoy and still be able to pay the bills. I, like most people, are not one of those people. The funny thing is i can easily drop guys, at the trails on my mtb, on much better bikes than mine and you certainly don't need ultegra/XT to be a good rider, but it doesn't hurt!


----------



## PJ352

The top tube slopes:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=51623&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## MTBer4life

o0adam0o said:


> My fave bike of the thread! :thumbsup:
> Need to get a big cannondale decal for my down tube.


Thanks..I just got it last week for my first road bike and I love the way it handles the turns and sprints.. :thumbsup: 

BTW: I just switched out the brifters to Ultegra...looking to get it down in the high 16 pound range...


----------



## dgeesaman

I got started this Summer. I knew I would probably like riding a lot and so I invested in a fitted 2010 Trek 2.1.

Since the pic I've changed to a wheelset of Open Pro w/ DA 7700 hubs, Ultegra pedals, and I'm experimenting with different saddles. I also upgraded to Sidi shoes and they're wonderful.


----------



## Bones519

|3iker said:


> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


I got lucky. After researching I knew that I wanted at least 105 or Rival group. Bought my new bike in the spring spring but it was a '07 model and I got it for a great price. There's no way that I could have come close with a Ultegra equipped '10 or '09 bike for the price I paid.


----------



## dgeesaman

|3iker said:


> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


I was originally shopping for new bike $800-1000, but when I saw the difference between Sora/Tiagra vs. 105 equipment, and that the 105 was compatible with Ultegra and Dura-Ace parts, I decided to bump up for the 105-equipped model.

Entry level to me means entry to road biking. It doesn't mean anything about how much is spent. I don't see any "Fred" bikes in here yet.


----------



## dgeesaman

bikejockey said:


> It's down to weekend riding for me! When I head to work in the morning, it is dark and now when I head home in the evening, it will be dark!!! I'm not a good "dark" rider. :-(


And most drivers are not very good at "dark" driving. Stay safe.

David


----------



## noelce

My first road bike.

Ridley Icarus SLS
Full Shimano 105 5700
Shimano 105 pedals
Shimano R105 shoes
Shimano R30 Wheelset
Kenda Kaliente tires
fizik saddle and bar tape


----------



## Bones519

noelce said:


> My first road bike.
> 
> Ridley Icarus SLS
> Full Shimano 105 5700
> Shimano 105 pedals
> Shimano R105 shoes
> Shimano R30 Wheelset
> Kenda Kaliente tires
> fizik saddle and bar tape


BEAUTY! :thumbsup:


----------



## beansnrice

man you guys have some nice entry level bikes. I have a little scott s40 with cf seat post, cf stem, 105 black pedals and derailuer, cateye computer. this pic is when I first bought the bike


----------



## Chris Gonzalez

I bought this used. 105 triple group. The only upgrade is the Krylion Carbon tires. It is a joy to ride. I think the paired spoke wheels are silly, because they are not lightweight  .


----------



## hchanrn1

*Trek 830???*

Yup...crazy Parts bin special bike

Campy Centaur Brakes
Campy Mirage Rear Deraileur , Sram x-7 front (yup)
Truvativ Isoflo crank set
Shimano index shifters
Aero Maduux F40 wheel set (135mm rear axle)
Shimano rx100 brake levers, two left sided ones (cheap but work)
Sram PG850 8 speed cassette 12-23
Easton EA30 Ergo Road Bar (also cheap but works)
Shimano 105 pedals (got at a bargain basement price)


----------



## 33696933

Bought from CL Shimano 105 compact double , carbon frame.


----------



## |3iker

^ the harsh shadow of the bike gives the illution that there are 2 bikes there. hahahah....


----------



## mike.

2009 Trek 1.5 
$700 on CL
Upgraded tires to Gatorskins, and swapped on a better seat. New wheels this winter but other than that, I'm not changing much.


----------



## Brian_D

|3iker said:


> ^ that's a cool top tube! Is it an optical illusion due to the paint job or is the TT curved?
> 
> 
> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


My neighbor (the guy that got me into cycling) gave me my 105 F&R deraileurs.


----------



## dust3313

mike. said:


> 2009 Trek 1.5
> $700 on CL
> Upgraded tires to Gatorskins, and swapped on a better seat. New wheels this winter but other than that, I'm not changing much.


I was going to say that that is a 2008 but i just looked it up on bikepedia and the 1.5 is exactly the same for 2008 and 2009. So anyway nice bike and i also have to change the seat on mine, the stock saddle sucks!


----------



## Matt1986

My 2010 Felt F95 - 1000 miles in and I'm very pleased with my first road bike. I've got a road morph pump, some no-name carbon cages, Shimano A530 pedals and a Sigma 1909 computer but no other upgrades as yet. 

The Australian model came with a Sora/2300 8 speed drivetrain so I might upgrade to a 105 10 speed setup next season. I'll probably switch out the pedals for something more road specific and use the A530's on my tourer too.


----------



## Will Lendzian

My 2010 Trek 2.3


----------



## llcooljunr

Nice bikes guys. I'll be posting mine soon.


----------



## BostonG

*Thar She Blows!!!*

My first road bike bought in March 2010: 1985 Fuji Espree, Quad butted VaLite tubing, 12 speed, Suntour groupo.

I rescued this beautiful old mare from the dark confines of what was sure to be a desolate life. She is now happy doing what she was born to do. And I am happy learning about a sport and lifestyle that was once not on my radar.

Yes, I left the reflectors on, they match my pocket protector . Besides, I use it for commuting, errands, group rides, bench presses, putting up drywall, mowing the lawn – anything really – it’s kind of my MFB (multi function bike) so the reflectors stay for now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rob_P

This is my first road bike! 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF Ltd. It may not be entry-level spec (fully carbon frame, ultegra brifters, front and rear derailleur, cassette, chain, FSA SL-K light crankset), but it's entry level to me! The second picture is the frame (check out my thread on the Motobecane section) before I built it up. Happy riding everyone! P.S. Sorry for the phone pics...


----------



## lopresti

Here's my entry-level ride. CL special. New cassette, chain.


----------



## o0adam0o

lopresti said:


> Here's my entry-level ride. CL special. New cassette, chain.


Nice.. i love Cannondales... if i may ask, how much?


----------



## xtrsmith

it's funny.
there seems to be no such thing as "entry level" to road bikes anymore.
when I worked in bike shops a road bike still had down-tube shifters and heavy brakes... of course I'm sure others could tell worse stories. ...point being trickle down technology is awesome.


----------



## lopresti

$325...It's a '97 SR500 with the Headshok. Great bicycle.


----------



## sxharr05

My ebay Vilano Forza. Immediately swapped the pedals for a pair of LOOKs and added a Cateye Astrale8 w/cadence. Went cheap as I wasn't sure if I'd be into it or not. I am, so I'll ride it til it dies.


----------



## PJ352

sxharr05 said:


> My ebay Vilano Forza. Immediately swapped the pedals for a pair of LOOKs and added a Cateye Astrale8 w/cadence. *Went cheap as I wasn't sure if I'd be into it or not. I am, so I'll ride it til it dies.*


Glad you're enjoying the ride (meant both literally and figuratively)... :thumbsup:


----------



## sxharr05

PJ352 said:


> Glad you're enjoying the ride (meant both literally and figuratively)... :thumbsup:


Absolutely digging everything about it! From the bike itself to the feel when aboard it, it's just thrilling to me. And I'm amazed at how much it has helped me on the dirt. Not just fitness-wise, but I've incorporated cadence into my mountain biking. Amazing, the difference between "spinning" and "mashing", even on the technical singletrack I ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellipsis212

bikejockey said:


> My Madone 4.5. I love riding... It's getting cold! :-(


nice bike, now throw that pie plate out and throw some clipless pedals on there! :thumbsup:


----------



## GonRidin

Might be a far cry from an entry level bike, but it's my first, lol... Pinarello fp3... With my habit of upgrading I knew it would wind up being cheaper in the long run for me to get something that I shouldn't have to upgrade anytime soon.... Put about 100 miles on it in the three weeks that I've had it and am planning on a 70+ mile loop on sunday.... Having friends that have been riding for years makes ya have to step up your game pretty quickly, lol..

No upgrades on it yet, won't be able to do that for a while.. Using my spd pedals and shoes from off my mountain bike (which has had platforms on it for quite a while), using the helmet that I used for mountain biking, and I bought the cadence sensor for the garmin 305 that I use for running as my computer, lol...


----------



## Chris Gonzalez

Not fair!


----------



## dust3313

Yes, that bike is crazy awesome, and in no way shape or form an entry level bike. My favorite bike in the thread has to be the trek 830 converted to a road bike.


----------



## llcooljunr

My bike and my girl's overlooking the Queen Mary in Long Beach, CA

2010 Trek 1.1
2010 Scattante W330


----------



## clipz




----------



## gtpharr

*Fuji Absolute 1.0*

Here is the bike I started with. It is a 2008 Fuji Absolute 1.0 that I found on Craigslist and purchased used. I replaced the original wheels with a pair of handbuilt 36H Velocity Deep V's. Later on I purchased a Specialized Roubaix, but I still ride this Fuji just as much as I do the Roubaix.


----------



## aCab

Here's my 1st road bike (at least from the last 10 years). I raced BMX as a kid and did some mountain biking for training in HS. I also did a few triathlons in HS using a borrowed Jamis road bike that was too big for me. 

New Old Stock 2009 Look 566 w/ Ultegra SL. It's with FedEx on it's way to me. No upgrades yet. Planning on some speedplay pedals, changing out the wheels for a lighter set next spring, and a computer (undecided).


----------



## jtimmer1

long gone now....:cryin:


----------



## technic05

*'07 Trek 1500*

My brother gave me this since he doesn't have room in his new place.

The best gift given to me by anyone










Stock 105 setup

New since this picture:
Look Keo2 Pedals
Continental Grand Prix Tires
Brake Pads
New Chain
Garmin 705


----------



## heidelj

My first, a Motobecane Mirage

Soon after that I got this one: a Trek 1.5. I still consider it my entry level bike.


----------



## jchick

*my jamis*

This is my 2010 Jamis Steel Satellite
I changed out the saddle for a Selle SMP Avant, and a new Thomson stem, also new bar tape.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

RJP Diver said:


> More red...
> 
> My 2011 Specialized Secteur Comp
> 
> (Pic's not great, as it was taken with a BBerry.)


I was looking for that bike, but couldn't find one in my size to test ride. Ended up with a Cannondale Synapse Alloy 5. The only pic I have of it is on my bike rack w/my boring Camry in the background. Will have to take some better pics when I have time and post them.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

|3iker said:


> ^ that's a cool top tube! Is it an optical illusion due to the paint job or is the TT curved?
> 
> 
> Some of the bikes posted here comes with Ultegras and 105s.... how can there be entry level?!


What's the definition of "entry level"? Cost? Components? New v. Used?


----------



## DaveNYRB

Here's my first road bike. I love this thread.


----------



## PJ352

Satellites are great bikes and that's a nice example of one, congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## jchick

*thanks*

Thanks PJ352 I am really enjoying cycling and all the positive posting and great advice on this site!


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

*Meet Shamu*

We just got back from a very wet training ride. Cleaned her up, lubed her chain and now we're trying to get used to new shoes and cleats in the living room. Check back soon for the inevitable "I fell while trying to do a track stand in my living room" post


----------



## Scererar

Here is my bike. 2007 Trek Pilot with Tiagra/105 mix. I dig it and am in my second year with it. 2800 miles total. The only changes were to change the tires to 25's from 28's, switch out the break calipers for 105's, change the saddle to a Specialized Avatar, and went to clipless pedals.


----------



## TnFeltRider

<a href="https://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/larry_moore1/?action=view&current=christmaskiki206.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/larry_moore1/christmaskiki206.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is my first try at posting a picture.
It is of my 06 FELT F90, an entry level bike for sure, with several upgrades now, as follows.

Sora 8 speed shifter/brake levers for Tiagra 9 speed.
Sora front D for Tiagra.
RPM triple crank for Tiagra triple crank.
Internal bearing BB for Ultegra external bearing bottom bracket.
8 speed cassette for Tiagra 9 speed.
Tektro brakes for Cane Creek SCR5s with Koolstop salmon pads.
Alex 22 something wheelset for Neuvation M28 AERO3s, excellent value.
Felt wire bead tires for Forte DC PRO kevlar. (good tire for the money)
Felt saddle (torture device) for Nashbar knockoff of a Fizik Arione ( I think )
Came with carbon seatpost, not wrapped, yea Felt.
Crap pedals for Shimano M540 mtb pedals. 
Cateye wireless computer.
Specialized bottle cages.
Red bar tape.

Still not a high end bike but it is certianly mine and has given me many joyful and trouble free miles and more to come.
Boy I hope the picture works, if not I'll try again


----------



## PJ352

I can see a bike, so I think you got the download right!! :thumbsup:

_And _it's a very nice bike at that, so no need to make excuses for it. Good picks on the upgrades as well. That saddle matches the bike perfectly... at least in _this_ pic.


----------



## TnFeltRider

I'm not making excuses for it, I am quite proud of my bike, I get "nice bike" comments quite often, thanks for for your comments.
On the upgrades I got a good package deal from a lbs, shifters, front D, cassette, chain, crankset, new cables, Ultegra bottom bracket, installed for $215.00, all the Tiagra stuff was a takeoff set from another bike he had sold that the customer wanted better groupset.:thumbsup:


----------



## LMWEL

*What ????!*



TnFeltRider said:


> I'm not making excuses for it, I am quite proud of my bike, I get "nice bike" comments quite often, thanks for for your comments.
> On the upgrades I got a good package deal from a lbs, shifters, front D, cassette, chain, crankset, new cables, Ultegra bottom bracket, installed for $215.00, all the Tiagra stuff was a takeoff set from another bike he had sold that the customer wanted better groupset.:thumbsup:


Where can I get a deal like that ?! I'll add my "nice bike" to your list . 
Nice Bike ! :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB

*My entry level*

Only upgrades are SPD pedals and Cateye computer.....for the time being.


----------



## Jaten

*Felt*

This Felt ZW 6 is my first road bike. Got it last summer  

Shimano A530 pedals and new bar tape are the only very minor modifications I've made.


----------



## SinnerDC2

o0adam0o said:


> Everything else will be kept at Shimano 600


I love my shimano 600 set, I just upgraded to old 105 brifters from down tube shifters.


----------



## MS150Rider66

Brian_D said:


> Thanks PJ352. I absolutely expected to get thrashed for posting my bike, lol. Man there are some really nice bikes in this thread.


I back you up Brian.Nobody should trash anybody.The important thing is that you Ride for the time of your life.After you learn to be a great rider then you move up on your bike,to something better.I started with something better,it got stolen so I bought something that is not eye candy.


----------



## MS150Rider66

bikejockey said:


> Thanks Dust, I sure like it. It is something to grow with. I take the attitude "ride it like you stole it" and that keeps me pushing to get benefit out of the rides.
> 
> All the rides posted here are very nice bikes, thanks all for posting. They are great to look at.
> 
> It's down to weekend riding for me! When I head to work in the morning, it is dark and now when I head home in the evening, it will be dark!!! I'm not a good "dark" rider. :-(


Hey bj. I suggest to check out Greg Mcgee.He is a very cool guy who sells 900 lumen MTE flashlights.I vouch for him. I am a very satisfied customer.I also ride early and get home at night.People throw their high beams at me so it means THEY SEE ME! plus they have various flash modes for us commuters.I have two on my handlebars and two of his smaller lights on my Helmet. 170lumens each small light. www.gregmcgeeengineering. He is on you-tube and shows them to the Fenix.THe price tag is great.


----------



## Doug B

going for broke said:


> Motobecane Sprint 2011'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum frame, carbon fork and stays.
> Ultegra fr. and rear derail., shifters, and rear cassette. Richey stem, bars and post. Truvativ triple (only real weakness on the bike imo) Veulta wheels. cat eye micro wireless


Nice. I like orange.


----------



## AFenvy

Genius idea for a thread. Guy at my LBS and I were having a chat about how nearly all AL frames come from the same place these days, so the manufacture and level hardly matter - you can build a great bike from a cheap frame. I ended up buying a very heavily modified used low end bike with high end parts for $100 less than Performance Bike was selling it bone stock and brand new. 

Bike started as a bottom of the barrel Fuji Newest 3.0. PB tried to sell me one for $650. I bought this one for $500. Nothing was left stock except for the frame and fork. This is a long, long list of upgrades.

*Handlebars/Stem/Tape* Dimension Ergo Aero Handlebar / FSA O/S 190 Stem / Cinelli Cork Tape
*Wheels* Neuvation M28 Aero
*Tires* Mavic Yksion Elite Slicks
*Crankset* FSA Vero Compact 
*Saddle/Seatpost* Specialized Romin / Felt Carbon 1.1
*Pedals/Chain* Origin 8 CNC Track w/ Clips / SRAM 9spd -- Going to clipless soon!
*Shifters* Shimano Tiagra 9spd
*Derailleurs* Shimano Ultegra 6600
*Brakes* Shimano Ultegra 6600


----------



## myfun

a few pics of my old 2001 Specialized Allez Comp. 53cm, from what I heard its the only year offered in this size. Its been a great first road bike. Great shape IMO for the year.


----------



## red elvis

nice bike. ^^^

i can't wait to post my bike when all the upgrades on mine are done.


----------



## tigeo

*Old School*

Here is mine. Started riding road last year after almost 20 years on a mountain bike. Was a wrench in a shop so I decided to go used. Picked this up on ebay for $225. Its a '96 Mongoose IBOC Road..went for around $1,100 back then. I added another $250 to it including: stem/bar to get the fit right, pedals, carbon fork, upgraded from 1" threaded to threadless, and it needed tires. Campy 8-spd Mirage drivetrain works great. For $500 I have a sweet bike that can hang with anyone elses...its all the motor anyway! Only difference now from this pic is that I tossed the wellgo mountainbike-style SPD pedals for a pair of Look-style.


----------



## myfun

red elvis said:


> nice bike. ^^^
> 
> i can't wait to post my bike when all the upgrades on mine are done.


Thanks elvis. Im still looking for a pic of yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

tigeo said:


> Here is mine. Started riding road last year after almost 20 years on a mountain bike. Was a wrench in a shop so I decided to go used. Picked this up on ebay for $225. Its a '96 Mongoose IBOC Road..went for around $1,100 back then.  I added another $250 to it including: stem/bar to get the fit right, pedals, carbon fork, upgraded from 1" threaded to threadless, and it needed tires. Campy 8-spd Mirage drivetrain works great. For $500 I have a sweet bike that can hang with anyone elses...its all the motor anyway! Only difference now from this pic is that I tossed the wellgo mountainbike-style SPD pedals for a pair of Look-style.


That is a sweet bike! I love the lines of the classic straight top tube. 

Like you, I just got into road biking after almost as long in the saddle of a mountain bike. Unlike you, I have no mechanical skills or knowledge. I wish I did so I could build up my own bikes (and still have them be reliable). Gonna look into a bike maintenance class soon!


----------



## Fullcollapse

My Jamis Satellite should be out of my LBS shortly... was hit by a car in Nov. and ended up w/ taco'd wheels and various other damaged parts... pics of the fixed bike soon to come!


----------



## red elvis

myfun said:


> Thanks elvis. Im still looking for a pic of yours. :thumbsup:


here is the latest picture of my 2009 giant defy bike. the upgrade (kinda) that i've done so far are:
-105 crankset (compact)
- fsa handlebar with a shorter drop
- a longer giant stem
- a fi'zi;k arione saddle with rav-x bar tape to match


----------



## myfun

red elvis said:


> here is the latest picture of my 2009 giant defy bike. the upgrade (kinda) that i've done so far are:
> -105 crankset (compact)
> - fsa handlebar with a shorter drop
> - a longer giant stem
> - a fi'zi;k arione saddle with rav-x bar tape to match


Nice Defy :thumbsup: . Looks like you have the speedplay pedals. I think thats going to be my next purchase.


----------



## red elvis

myfun said:


> Nice Defy :thumbsup: . Looks like you have the speedplay pedals. I think thats going to be my next purchase.


thanks. yes they are speedplay x5 chromoly pedals. i've been riding it for six months now and i already logged over 800 miles on it.


----------



## tigeo

Thanks - I like the look too, the new compact designs look more like a mountain bike to me, not bad, just different. The best thing you can do is buy one of the available bicycle maintenance how-to books and get some basic tools. Most of it is very simple when you understand how things work. I think the only other thing I will do to this bike this year is build a set of wheels (Mavic Open Pros with double butted ss spokes and brass nipples using the Campy hubs I have); I don't care for the look of the aero rims.


----------



## Fullcollapse

2010 Jamis Satellite

upgrades:
• Ritchey WCS Wet White Stem
• Ritchey WCS Wet White Bars
• Bianchi Carbon K-Vid Fork
• Shimano WH RS-30A Wheelset
• Shimano SPD Pedals
• Fizik Arione Saddle
• Fizik Microtex Bartape
• Cateye Micro Computer


----------



## tober1

I am seriously loving the look of the recent Felt bikes. 
Definitely going to give a serious look when I move on from my highly enjoyable CAAD9-5. 
Swapped seat, post, handlebars, and tires. Might go wheels sometime in the future.


----------



## jchick

Fullcollapse said:


> 2010 Jamis Satellite with a Ritchey WCS stem + bar, Fizik Arione saddle, and Shimano WH-RS 30A wheelset.


Sharp Satellite. Although I may be a little bias.


----------



## Fullcollapse

jchick said:
 

> Sharp Satellite. Although I may be a little bias.


For a bike that I spent $600 orig and then added $700 of upgrades, I really should have just saved for something nicer haha... but I dig it


----------



## PJ352

Fullcollapse said:


> For a bike that I spent $600 orig and then added $700 of upgrades, *I really should have just saved for something nicer *haha... but I dig it


I can't think of anything 'nicer' for $1,300. _Nice_ bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fullcollapse

PJ352 said:


> I can't think of anything 'nicer' for $1,300. _Nice_ bike!! :thumbsup:


Touchè


----------



## Fullcollapse

PJ352 said:


> I can't think of anything 'nicer' for $1,300. _Nice_ bike!! :thumbsup:


also... most of my stuff was discounted because it was used in 1-2 races by a local pro, Jesse Anthony (http://www.kbsprocycling.com/team/anthony.php), who sells me his components dirt cheap!


----------



## martywoodman

*My entry level bike- 2009 Windsor Wellington 3.0*

from bikesdirect. Upgrades- Brooks saddle, Axiom rack and bag, Tektro brake shoes,Conti Gatorskin tires. Odometer now has over 5,000 miles. Cost me $399.98, and that included shipping!


----------



## ofbg

*2010 Fuji Roubaix*

2010 Fuji Roubaix 3.0

I'm loving my new bike!

I just got it Today so no upgrades yet. I'll be getting Clipless pedals and shoes tomorrow.


----------



## PJ352

Just goes to show that it's not necessary to spend thousands to ride thousands of trouble free miles. 

I'm not knocking your Windsor by any means. Conversely, simply saying that $400~ can buy a nice bike. Just have to make sure to get sizing and fitting right.


----------



## PJ352

Sharp looking CAAD9. The red on black kind of reminds me of my mid '80's Bianchi Limited.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on the new bike. _Nice_ choice!! :thumbsup:

Just curious, is there any reason the fitter angled the bars up?


----------



## ofbg

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike. _Nice_ choice!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just curious, is there any reason the fitter angled the bars up?


He changed the stem to a shorter one and when he put it back together he asked me where it was comfortable and that's where he set it. We'll see if it stays.


----------



## PJ352

ofbg said:


> He changed the stem to a shorter one and when he put it back together he asked me where it was comfortable and that's where he set it. We'll see if it stays.


Gotcha...


----------



## Fullcollapse

I love the color... And the white cable housing is a nice touch.


----------



## SuperTrooper169

My 1st post!  This is my 2006 Trek 1000 SL with upgraded Neuvation M28 Aero wheels, Continental GP4000 tires, Ritchey Comp stem, Shimano A520 SPD pedals, Performance Forté Classic Saddle and Planet Bike Protegé 9.0 computer.

I bought this bike completely stock (besides the pedals) off of Craigslist. It was in near flawless condition with only 100 miles from an indoor trainer on it, and besides a few bolts needing tightening, was ready to ride.

Soon after purchasing the bike, I accidently cut my left index finger tip off while cleaning my Jamis Dakar mountain bike. Disc brake rotors can indeed take finger tips off, take my word for it! The road bike became my only means of cycling while my finger healed. I started loving road biking just as much as mountain biking and have been regularly riding the Trek more than the Jamis ever since.

Future plans include upgrading to a compact double, but for now the tripple works just fine.


----------



## johnny dollar

The tip of your finger came clean off? That's a gnarly lead into road cycling.

nice bike.


----------



## ofbg

SuperTrooper169 said:


> My 1st post!  This is my 2006 Trek 1000 SL with upgraded Neuvation M28 Aero wheels, Continental GP4000 tires, Ritchey Comp stem, Shimano A520 SPD pedals, Performance Forté Classic Saddle and Planet Bike Protegé 9.0 computer.
> 
> I bought this bike completely stock (besides the pedals) off of Craigslist. It was in near flawless condition with only 100 miles from an indoor trainer on it, and besides a few bolts needing tightening, was ready to ride.
> 
> Soon after purchasing the bike, I accidently cut my left index finger tip off while cleaning my Jamis Dakar mountain bike. Disc brake rotors can indeed take finger tips off, take my word for it! The road bike became my only means of cycling while my finger healed. I started loving road biking just as much as mountain biking and have been regularly riding the Trek more than the Jamis ever since.
> 
> Future plans include upgrading to a compact double, but for now the tripple works just fine.


Very nice! I missed a similar deal on the Denver Craigslist by a couple of hours last week. Congrats!

I was a little leary of the compact that came on my Fuji (I had been looking at triples) but the 50/11 top gear I got on the compact is actually a little taller than the 52/12 I was looking at with the tripple and on the other end, the tripple only has two gears lower than my 34/25. A 30/23 and a 30/25. I like the compact more than I thought I would. Don't you love it when newbies talk like they know what they're talking about...I did do a lot of research.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## SuperTrooper169

johnny dollar said:


> The tip of your finger came clean off? That's a gnarly lead into road cycling.
> 
> nice bike.


Yep, the entire tip and most of my nail up to the nail bed came clean off. I had actually bought the Trek before that happened, but of course couldn't do any off road riding on the Jamis until it healed. It completely grew back and you would never be able to tell at this point that anything happened. I have pictures to prove it. :crazy:


----------



## SuperTrooper169

ofbg said:


> Very nice! I missed a similar deal on the Denver Craigslist by a couple of hours last week. Congrats!
> 
> I was a little leary of the compact that came on my Fuji (I had been looking at triples) but the 50/11 top gear I got on the compact is actually a little taller the the 52/12 I was looking at with the tripple and on the other end, the tripple only has two gears lower than my 34/25. A 30/23 and a 30/25. I like the compact more than I thought I would. Don't you love it when newbies talk they they know what they're talking about...I did do a lot of research.:smilewinkgrin:


Sounds like you researched quite a bit before pulling the trigger like I did. I read a review on a Trek 1000 and saw it was named the best entry level road bike by bicycling magazine, so I knew it would be a good beginner bike. The guy said he had 3 calls in the first 15 minutes after posting the ad, I just happened to have the money in hand and was willing to drive to his house ASAP.

I will probably upgrade to the compact double, unless I decide to bite the bullet and buy a competely new bike and keep the Trek for a trainer or sell it.


----------



## Fullcollapse

ofbg said:


> Mike: They're gonna keep callin' us "cutters." To them, it's just a dirty word. To me, it's just somethin' else I never got a chance to be.


f'n awesome line.


----------



## ofbg

Fullcollapse said:


> f'n awesome line.


Thanks!

It was kind of a toss-up between that and: "Everybody cheats! I just didn't know."

Great Movie!


----------



## jackdz

Here's my first year racer...I have been out of racing for 25 years, started mountain bike racing last year, had 10 first place finishes out of 12 races entered (two second places)...got moved up a class and decided that I needed a roadie to train with...going road racing this summer after all these years away..
I bought this Klein with 20 speed 105 on it...hope it's a raceworthy steed.....btw, this is my first post to this board.


----------



## drmayer

Added a SRAM Apex group (minus brakes) to my Trek 1.5. Main reason was because i wanted to, but i also enjoy now being able to shift in the drops. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Ej2a_vWNHJalc0avBCqQUOAJcFtluLcRACEA6jEGD8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/TT98fMhbRaI/AAAAAAAADeI/oygXmDcO3_8/s800/P1000821.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_2OWvUDqIyJaXeOCwHX_IUOAJcFtluLcRACEA6jEGD8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/TT98g-ADU6I/AAAAAAAADeQ/cmejB_IST_g/s800/P1000823.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/coQEkzmELjOKst0NHJpLsUOAJcFtluLcRACEA6jEGD8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/TT98ie5IZiI/AAAAAAAADeY/3lodu8PGcMc/s800/P1000825.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a>


----------



## scottzj

Here is my Felt with the new wheel set on it. This is set up for a good training bike.


----------



## red elvis

i'm thinking about buying a carbon frameset for my bike. i just dont know how how big of a difference it will be from riding an endurance bike into a racing bike. anywho, i will test ride one later on this week at performance bike. i hope it will work out well for me. i would saved a lot of money if my plan works out. initially, i was thinking of saving $1500 for a new frameset.


----------



## carlosivanr

*My first road bike*

2011 Specialized Allez Sport Compact. No real upgrades other than air lock tubes, SPD-SL pedals, H2O bottle cage, seat bag, and Cateye headlight for when it gets dark. I kept the reflectors on because I also use it to commute. I call her my mistress. She makes me happy when the wife doesn't.


----------



## PJ352

carlosivanr said:


> 2011 Specialized Allez Sport Compact. No real upgrades other than air lock tubes, SPD-SL pedals, H2O bottle cage, seat bag, and Cateye headlight for when it gets dark. I kept the reflectors on because I also use it to commute. I call her my mistress. She makes me happy when the wife doesn't.


Your image wasn't viewable, but because your post made me chuckle, I redid it for you.  
View attachment 222304

Nice bike, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTrooper169

Very nice Allez. I almost picked one up before I found my Trek. I like the color combo.


----------



## red elvis

it looks like the picture was taken inside a waiting room.


----------



## carlosivanr

Thanks PJ and SuperTrooper. 

I had looked at the Treks too. But the my Spesh dealer had great customer service and that sealed the deal for me. The sales guy threw in some free goodies and the cat who does the fits has been phenomenal.

That pic was taken off my phone at my office so I guess waiting room isn't that far off from looks Elvis.


----------



## red elvis

lol

nice bike, btw.


----------



## carlosivanr

Thanks Elvis. You got yourself a nice Giant too. How's that fizik saddle working out?


----------



## LMWEL

scottzj said:


> Here is my Felt with the new wheel set on it. This is set up for a good training bike.


 Those wheels are sweet . I love the red hubs and graphics . Where did they come from ? I've been looking for new wheels for a long time and those would be choice on my bike !


----------



## red elvis

carlosivanr said:


> Thanks Elvis. You got yourself a nice Giant too. How's that fizik saddle working out?


 it's good. i got to demo one of this (orange) saddle from my LBS for a week and i'm glad that it worked out for me because i like the design. i used to look at this saddle a lot while it was still on display inside the store - a perfect match for my bike.


----------



## red elvis

LMWEL said:


> Those wheels are sweet . I love the red hubs and graphics . Where did they come from ? I've been looking for new wheels for a long time and those would be choice on my bike !


hey dude. how you're doing and how's your bike? have you done any upgrades on it lately?


----------



## LMWEL

red elvis said:


> hey dude. how you're doing and how's your bike? have you done any upgrades on it lately?


Hey Elvis . The bike is Fantastic, I just don't get to ride as much as I'd like to with the weather . No nothing new, but I have a new pic, with snow !


----------



## red elvis

that is so sweet, dude. i'm so jelly with all that snow. just make sure you're bundled up good when riding. you dont wanna get sick like i did last christmas. where are you from by the way?


----------



## LMWEL

red elvis said:


> that is so sweet, dude. i'm so jelly with all that snow. just make sure you're bundled up good when riding. you dont wanna get sick like i did last christmas. where are you from by the way?


North Carolina, just south of Raleigh . This winter has been extra cold but I still manage to get some saddle time in each week .


----------



## red elvis

LMWEL said:


> North Carolina, just south of Raleigh . This winter has been extra cold but I still manage to get some saddle time in each week .


thats good to hear. have fun and be safe out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottzj

LMWEL said:


> Those wheels are sweet . I love the red hubs and graphics . Where did they come from ? I've been looking for new wheels for a long time and those would be choice on my bike !


Those are the 2011 Easton models and I love them. They are nice and aero design and roll very smooth, I didnt think wheels would make a major upgrade and they do. My LBS has a set hanging on the wall but I found there new on ebay for dirty cheap. Just make sure you get the newer models.:thumbsup:


----------



## tbisaacs

My Ebay Special.

2007 Bianchi 928 C2C. 53cm. 2011 Easton EA90 SLX's with Conti 4000s, new 50T chain ring, new celeste bar tape


----------



## SunChip

Picked up my road bike today! 2007 Cannondale Optimo Feminine 47cm.
Aluminum frame with carbon fiber forks and seatpost
Shimano Ultegra components
Shimano PD-R540 pedals
Vitesse Fi’zi:k tri saddle

Great steal from online! Can't wait to take it on a long ride!


----------



## Weav

Here is my first road bike. It's a 2009 Look 566 Rival. Got it after my wife drug me into the sport and I got tired of riding her pink Cannondale which did not fit me. First year I rode it as stock except for the saddle, changed out to the Cobb V-Flow Plus out of necessity, couldn't do 20 miles on the stock saddle. 2nd year upgrades include a new 3T Pro stem and 3T Ergonova bar along with a set of Dura Ace 7850 SL Wheels and an Arundel Sideloader for the seat tube. Here she is with only the saddle upgrade.
View attachment 222552


----------



## kpg111

here's mine......


----------



## dust3313

Out of the last four bikes posted only the Cdale actually belongs on this thread. the rest are just people that want to show off their bikes and in one case, fancy camera.


----------



## ofbg

dust3313 said:


> Out of the last four bikes posted only the Cdale actually belongs on this thread. the rest are just people that want to show off their bikes and in one case, fancy camera.


Keep in mind an "entry level" bike for someone making under 50k/yr and someone making 6 figures is two different things. Just becasue its not an "entry level" bike for you doesn't mean it isn't for someone else. And showing off your bike is what this thread is aouut. Chill Brother...enjoy the show.

Besides, except for the ugly black tape on the handlebar wrap, that Bianchi is frickin' gorgeous!


----------



## malanb

566 fp2 giant felt ARE entry level bikes, they are good bikes and o can race on them bt they are entry level bikes


----------



## Weav

ofbg said:


> Keep in mind an "entry level" bike for someone making under 50k/yr and someone making 6 figures is two different things. Just becasue its not an "entry level" bike for you doesn't mean it isn't for someone else. And showing off your bike is what this thread is aouut. Chill Brother...enjoy the show.
> 
> Besides, except for the ugly black tape on the handlebar wrap, that Bianchi is frickin' gorgeous!


Thanks ofbg and malonb for the good words. That Bianchi is sweet!


----------



## SunChip

Rode my Cdale around the DC area today despite the snowy conditions. IT WAS GREAT! I felt so free. Until I slipped on a snow patch and fell on my side. Hahaha. Maybe I should be doing mountain biking too.


----------



## kpg111

malanb said:


> 566 fp2 giant felt ARE entry level bikes, they are good bikes and o can race on them bt they are entry level bikes



Thank you malanb.


----------



## kpg111

dust3313 said:


> Out of the last four bikes posted only the Cdale actually belongs on this thread. the rest are just people that want to show off their bikes and in one case, fancy camera.



Pinarello FP2 is an entry level bike


----------



## GumbyN

kpg111 said:


> Pinarello FP2 is an entry level bike


and it's a beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## kpg111

GumbyN said:


> and it's a beauty. :thumbsup:



thank you


----------



## tbisaacs

ofbg said:


> Besides, except for the ugly black tape on the handlebar wrap, that Bianchi is frickin' gorgeous!


Hah. I did my best, what can I say


----------



## ofbg

tbisaacs said:


> Hah. I did my best, what can I say


The ugly black tape remark did come across kind of harsh...sorry. If you'll start on the inboard side and wrap toward the bar end you can let the end cap secure the loose end. It will look tons better.


----------



## dust3313

Nope, A 2,000+ dollar plus bike is not entry level, No matter how much you make. Just because It is Your entry bike doesn't mean It is entry LEVEL. 

For the guy that posted the bianchi. Your spesh would be an entry level bike.


----------



## malanb

dude what's your problem... they are entry level! those are the entry level bikes from those brands, let it go. Dont be jelaous


----------



## LMWEL

Dust, entry level does not represent a price range, but rather the more affordable bikes within a manufacturers line. For instance, an entry level Giant may cost $700 and an upper end may cost $3000. At Pinerello however, an entry level bike will cost over $3000 and an upper end bike will go for $10000 or more. So it's all relative.


----------



## Chris Gonzalez

I say ride the nicest bike you can afford. For a hobby, a $3,000 bike is still way less than a motorcycle, boat, classic car, etc. Plus you get the benefit of exercise. At least that's what I tell my wife...


----------



## kpg111

malanb said:


> dude what's your problem... they are entry level! those are the entry level bikes from those brands, let it go. Dont be jelaous



my thoughts exactly.....
:idea:


----------



## tbisaacs

dust3313 said:


> Nope, A 2,000+ dollar plus bike is not entry level, No matter how much you make. Just because It is Your entry bike doesn't mean It is entry LEVEL.
> 
> For the guy that posted the bianchi. Your spesh would be an entry level bike.


I paid way less than 2k. It's a 4 year old bike. Not sure why you are so rubbed about it.


----------



## red elvis

my fuji frameset is on its way.


----------



## red elvis

Chris Gonzalez said:


> I say ride the nicest bike you can afford. For a hobby, a $3,000 bike is still way less than a motorcycle, boat, classic car, etc. Plus you get the benefit of exercise. At least that's what I tell my wife...


it'll be more convincing if you buy her something nice first. :thumbsup:


----------



## dust3313

A Pinerello is not an entry level bike no matter if it is entry to the brand. Is the lowest level aston martin an entry level sports car? nope. 

It is just rubbing me the wrong way. I don't wish I could have these bikes earlier in the thread I actually brought up the arguement of entry level is respective to a persons means but I realize that is BS and an entry level bike has everything to do with price and nothing else. I could buy a pretty nice bke if I wanted but I don't need a super nice bike to be a good rider and I actually RIDE and will RACE which means I will most likely CRASH them as soon as the season comes around (why drop 2Gs on something that may or may not survive a crash?).


----------



## gtpharr

dust3313 said:


> and an entry level bike has everything to do with price and nothing else.


So if entry level is determined by price and nothing else, what is this price point that defines entry level? I'd also be curious who set this price point and under what authority they did so?


----------



## malanb

you have some seirous issues. Breath and relax, go smoke a joint or something.
you will have to compare a kia or hyundai sports car with a porsche or aston martin. It is not anyones problem you can not ride a nice bike. all this is only in your head


----------



## dust3313

malanb said:


> you have some seirous issues. Breath and relax, go smoke a joint or something.
> you will have to compare a kia or hyundai sports car with a porsche or aston martin. It is not anyones problem you can not ride a nice bike. all this is only in your head


This is just about the dumbest thing I have ever read. How about this, You go smoke another joint cause its oviously doing wonders for you:skep:

How exactly do you no I can't ride a nice bike? how do you know I am not typing on a computer worth more than your bike? How do you know I don't drive a car worth more than your house? Let me answer......You don't

A Hyundai sports car is entry level an Aston martin is not thats the arguement I am making but apparently it was just way over your head.


----------



## PJ352

dust3313 said:


> This is just about the dumbest thing I have ever read. How about this, You go smoke another joint cause its oviously doing wonders for you:skep:
> 
> How exactly do you no I can't ride a nice bike? how do you know I am not typing on a computer worth more than your bike? How do you know I don't drive a car worth more than your house? Let me answer......You don't
> 
> A Hyundai sports car is entry level an Aston martin is not thats the arguement I am making but apparently it was just way over your head.


Since you're pretty new here I'll take the initiative to offer that you might want to read the site guidelines re: rude/ abusive posts. You've made your opinions (and that's just what they are) abundantly clear, so give it a rest.


----------



## Coolhand

dust3313 said:


> you can all go FCUK yourselves, or each other cause i got a feeling some of you may be into that sort of thing, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Dust out.
> 
> (now I violated the forum guidelines, but I don't give a **** cause this forum is lame anyway.)


We'll miss you. Enjoy the long posting vacation.


----------



## Vibe

I've been skipping this thread but whoa.

Looking forward to posting a Winston Fens or Knight here by end of the month


----------



## PJ352

Vibe said:


> I've been skipping this thread but whoa.
> 
> Looking forward to posting a Winston Fens or Knight here by end of the month


And we look forward to seeing either. As you and I discussed in the other thread, take care in getting sizing right.


----------



## kpg111

that dude is really something else


----------



## red elvis

he shouldn't take the comments very seriously. this is a forum and he should also respect others' opinion like everybody else. think of it as a community and not about me, me and me.


----------



## peterk

Okay, here you go. A true entry level bike that has been adapted to my riding needs.

Here is the setup:
Tiagra shifters
Sora derailleurs
Giant OCR aluminum frame and various sundry no name parts.

FWIW, my shifters and derailleurs work great. I have about 4,500 miles on them. I have to tune them every few hundred miles. Anyone telling you that you need 105s or better either never tried this stuff or can't keep a bike tuned. I will replace them only when they break. 

The replacements:

Stem - I have gone through three in an attempt to find the right length. My flexibility has changed, as well as conditioning over time, so that was certainly a factor. I settled on 120mm. All my shoulder pains are gone. It's funny, I originally went short (90mm) and it sucked. Who knew? I spare no expense with stems. The one on there now cost me $10. It must be made of lead or filled with concrete or something.

Seat - Toupe gel. Money is not a factor when it comes to my butt and my nuts.

Seat post - I had a carbon one but my wife's post sucked (no fine tune adjustability). I was sick of buying good parts for her bike and not for mine so I gave her my post and bought a KCNC TI something. All I know is that it is super light. I don't buy into the belief that a carbon post makes one bit of difference on the ride. I was right. 

Pedals - Tough to ride without them, so I bought some. Ultegras; work great. 

Brake pads - Salmons. Makes my cheap brakes, great breaks. Who use breaks anyway?

Tires - Hutchinson Fusions. You can find them cheap and they feel great. 

Wheels - This is my newest investment. Neuvations. $200 shipped to my door. I mean, c'mon, dinner with the wife can cost more. They have been very fast on my trainer I shaved at least a pound and half off the stocks. My new rear wheel is lighter than my old front; wow. 

I can't imagine a better bike. It took me a year and half but I really have it dialed in. I rode a century last year in total comfort. My wednesday night group rides averaged 21.5mph over a 30 mile loop once we were in shape. That's pretty good for this old dude.

Almost forgot. I'm too cheap to replace the cranks for a double or compact so I tuned out the granny ring. Makes shifting a lot smoother because I don't have to worry about the occasional mis-shift into the granny, which coincidently always happened on a hill when a "buddy" was about to put the hammer down on me.


----------



## Chris Gonzalez

Sweet ride Peterk. You are right, seatpost and stem make no difference. Shifter/derailleurs just move the chain back and forth. It's all about proper fit and contact points.


----------



## red elvis

red elvis said:


> my fuji frameset is on its way.


it's finally here.


----------



## LMWEL

red elvis said:


> it's finally here.


Hey Elvis . What's the plan ? Are you going to swap all of the parts over from the Defy, or mix some of them with new ones, or all new $$ ?


----------



## red elvis

LMWEL said:


> Hey Elvis . What's the plan ? Are you going to swap all of the parts over from the Defy, or mix some of them with new ones, or all new $$ ?


i'm using the wheels and all of the parts from my defy. and then i'll save my old frameset just in case.


----------



## red elvis

dude it's your bike. you can call it anything you want.


----------



## _dennis_

Neat censorship on a completely well written post showing how to get a great bicycle for cheap shopping around.


----------



## PJ352

_dennis_ said:


> Neat censorship on a completely well written post showing how to get a great bicycle for cheap shopping around.


Censorship has nothing to do with it.

Next time you author a well written post check your links it most likely won't be removed.


----------



## _dennis_

Last I checked and it's pretty much every single day for years on end. imageshack.us has never given me, nor the millions of users issues.

I forget that people don't know how to use pop up blockers or leave scripts off and install everything that pops up on their screen though. Next time I'll be sure to directly hotlink instead.

Still a great reason to remove a lengthy post instead of just asking for the images to be hot linked when it states no where at all in posting guidelines not to use that site.


----------



## PJ352

_dennis_ said:


> Last I checked and it's pretty much every single day for years on end. imageshack.us has never given me, nor the millions of users issues.
> 
> *I forget that people don't know how to use pop up blockers or leave scripts off *and install everything that pops up on their screen though. Next time I'll be sure to directly hotlink instead.
> 
> Still a great reason to remove a lengthy post instead of just asking for the images to be hot linked when it states no where at all in posting guidelines not to use that site.


Your conclusion is incorrect, most likely because it's based on not knowing the facts. 

I use pop up blockers and don't run scripts, and opening your link resulted in two windows opening warning of spyware/ viruses, and simulating a scan of the hard drive. 

No one said not to use imageshack. Just check your links before posting - or run the risk...


----------



## red elvis

i finally got my fuji bike. the bike looks good just as i expected. i'm just a little dissappointed at the end. if i know that i will get charged twice than his quote ($75), i would've gone somewhere else. he said he has to put new cables and so on and that is why he charged me $187 all together. now i am really considering of buying an instructional book and tools so i can learn to work on it myself. i'll post a picture later when i come back from work.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I do almost all of my own work. Visits to the LBS are mainly for times when I'm not sure what I'm doing, or if a special tool is required. I like parktool.com for instructions for almost any work a bike might need.

I don't think it's quite as important for road cyclists as mountain bikers, but I think a cyclist should know how to work on his bike. You don't want to be fifty miles away from home when you have to figure out how to fix something the first time.


----------



## red elvis

*i'm your huckleberry.*

the pictures are a little crappy.


----------



## Mr.Ice807

*My first road bike. 06 trek Portland*

It was a left over. :thumbsup: I payed it off and picked it up in the Fall of last year.

<a href="https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/?action=view&current=Bike.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/Bike.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/?action=view&current=Bike011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/Bike011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/?action=view&current=Bike012.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll290/MrIce807/POSTED%20DO%20NOT%20MOVE/POSTED%20Bikes/POSTED%2006%20Portland/Bike012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TomH

Heres my old windsor that I sold off a few years ago. 










$125 saddle on a $350 bike! For 350 bucks shipped, it was a great bike. I would have kept it, if it fit. I kept the saddle


----------



## mabeatty

I just picked mine up today. Fuji Roubaix acr 2.0:


----------



## darth sidious

Here is my entry level bike. I picked this up off of craigs list for 30 bucks. stripped it down and had it painted a pearl white. I had the kickstand burned off. I added alloy rims and, amero to euro bottom bracket adapter and put a lighter crank on. for what I put into this starter I could have bought a windsor. 










Now I ride this fine tuned machine.


----------



## PJ352

Just curious if you happen to know what make/ model the pearl white bike is.

I like..


----------



## darth sidious

@ pj352 It is a schwinn. I could not see anywhere on the bike where a model was. It did have everything even the freewheel say schwinn approved made in japan so that should provide you with some more info as to the possible models for that era. I can give you the serial number off the bike and maybe that would help also. What I can tell you is that it is a great ride and I am fast on it. I topped out at 32 mph on flat ground, my legs are just not that strong to push this beast. Thanks for liking my bike by the way.


----------



## PJ352

darth sidious said:


> @ pj352 It is a schwinn. I could not see anywhere on the bike where a model was. It did have everything even the freewheel say schwinn approved made in japan so that should provide you with some more info as to the possible models for that era. I can give you the serial number off the bike and maybe that would help also. What I can tell you is that it is a great ride and I am fast on it. I topped out at 32 mph on flat ground, my legs are just not that strong to push this beast. Thanks for liking my bike by the way.


No, don't go through any trouble searching for more info on the bike. I was just admiring it and was curious of the make and model. 

I'm a steel afficionado and could tell it was a steel frame (I had a Schwinn Continental many moons ago).

Hang onto it. It's a beauty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4_ford

Far too many nice bikes so far. Here's a some shots of my crusty rides to put the "entry" back in the entry level discussion. Both are CL finds. Both will get some work done this year. 

First is a 1995 Mongoose IBOC Crit. 14 speed, RSX, pretty good bike in great condition for the age. Had about 1000 miles on it when I got it. I need to replace the fork as it was previously cut to low for my comfort. If I can make it fit a bit better it will be my century bike for the year.










Next is my late 80's Bianchi Volpe. Sort of a love/hate relationship with this one. It sat for years in a garage so it needs a bit of attention. However size wise it is currently the better fit of the two. Despite it being steel it only weighs in 6 pounds heavier than the Mongoose. 18 speed and the gearing is great for climbing. I replaced the original stem, tape, bars, and brake levers with some spare parts that I had. If my LBS can work their magic on this one I might take it on my first century this May.












I'm still very much at the level of riding where the engine is the weakest link. I just started cycling last year for fitness and sanity (I have 3 young kids). I'm half way to my goal weight. Once I get there I'm treating myself to a new "entery level" bike, or at least one that was made in this century...


----------



## 13thcyclist

Reposting from my other thread about sub-$1000 road bikes. Got it on Friday, has already taken me more than twice the distance I normally go on a mtn bike! (13 miles yesterday, usually capped at 5 mile trips on a mtn bike) Very satisfied with the purchase, and makes me glad I chose to wait and do further shopping rather than settle for something with Sora or worse ($880 sale for this bike with full Tiagra, normally $1100)














































Reflectors are gone now of course, except for the pedals. Need to order those soon. In the reflector's place though are two locks and a saddlebag. Not gonna be caught unprepared!


----------



## malanb

please take the reflectors off!!!


----------



## Opus51569

*Never miss an opportunity to post a bike pic *

My first road bike is the 2006 Trek Pilot. I put about 4K miles on it before getting a second bike. The Pilot is now enjoying a second life as a commuter rig. Unfortunately, I knew nothing about bikes when I originally bought it and ended up with a frame that is at least one size too big. But it's been a great all-around bike.


----------



## LMWEL

13thcyclist said:


> Reposting from my other thread about sub-$1000 road bikes. Got it on Friday, has already taken me more than twice the distance I normally go on a mtn bike! (13 miles yesterday, usually capped at 5 mile trips on a mtn bike) Very satisfied with the purchase, and makes me glad I chose to wait and do further shopping rather than settle for something with Sora or worse ($880 sale for this bike with full Tiagra, normally $1100)
> 
> Is that a 2011 Defy 2 ? I ride a 2009 Defy 2 and I absolutely love it .
> 
> Wait, Oh My God ! My bike has Sora shifters ! I'm so ashamed . :cryin:


----------



## mabeatty

Pssh, reflectors scream "cool". That's why I left them on..............


----------



## red elvis

LMWEL said:


> 13thcyclist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting from my other thread about sub-$1000 road bikes. Got it on Friday, has already taken me more than twice the distance I normally go on a mtn bike! (13 miles yesterday, usually capped at 5 mile trips on a mtn bike) Very satisfied with the purchase, and makes me glad I chose to wait and do further shopping rather than settle for something with Sora or worse ($880 sale for this bike with full Tiagra, normally $1100)
> 
> Is that a 2011 Defy 2 ? I ride a 2009 Defy 2 and I absolutely love it .
> 
> Wait, Oh My God ! My bike has Sora shifters ! I'm so ashamed . :cryin:
> 
> 
> 
> there's nothing wrong with sora shifters. lol it's fine as long as it works. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MoreCowbell

*First Road Bike - New CAAD9*

Thanks to all who asked a ton of questions before me. I learned a lot. I worked with my LBS and they built this CAAD9 for me and I picked it up today. I still have to get used to everything (seat especially). I'm confident this will help me lose some weight and get fit. I really like the "Made in the USA" on the frame.


----------



## Chadwik09

*new bike*

Hey everyone, first time poster here.
I've been lurking the forums for a bit, doing plenty of research, and shopping around my local LBS's. Surprisingly, the first shop I visited was my favorite, most helpful and friendly guy who eventually got me all set up. Went back in, saw they had the new 2011 Giant Defy's for cheaper than the 2010 models, and they looked surperb. Test rode it, got fitted, and out the door for just over $700. Looking forward to getting some riding done.

View attachment 224260


----------



## vladvm

*My entry level Bianchi Alfana*

double post


----------



## scottzj

Well I upgraded the Felt with all Ultegra parts and Dura Ace shifters. It has changed the bike totally and lost some serious weight on it too. I added the carbon seat post, but sent back my Aero 90's are they were junk and kept loosing spokes. But the 50's are still fine and ordered some carbon reynolds.


----------



## redondoaveb

Ok, first time uploading pics, hope they show up. Here is my Neuvation FC100. R28 XSL wheelset, Sram Apex w/ Force crankset, Planet X calipers, Yokozuna cables, Easton EA 90 stem, FSA Wing Pro Compact bars w/ Cinelli Macro tape, Speedplay Zero pedals, Selle Max Flite Gel seat, 3T Doric LTD seat post (just installed, not in pic), Cateye V2c computer (soon to be Garmin Edge 500)


----------



## PCCharger

For some reason I can't see the last page or so of posts in this thread. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## LMWEL

I have the last page but it seems all new posts are going on page eight .


----------



## Dgremlin

I had an old Schwinn years ago but this is my first real road bike. A 2010 Masi Vincere. The frame is aluminum with carbon seat stays and carbon fork, shifters and front der. are Tiagra with a 105 rear der. I plan on taking this puppy out tomorrow for the maiden voyage!


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on the new bike. I like!! :thumbsup:

Just a FYI... saddles should be level, so if you haven't yet been fitted, you might want to get that done before getting any appreciable saddle time in. Could be painful.


----------



## Vibe

Nice bike all...can't wait to post in here...getting warmer and warmer..


----------



## red elvis

i'll post a picture of my bike after i get my new wheelset (RS80) this week. will it be okay if i still get a sram force for my bike? or should i get an ultegra group now that i'm getting shimano wheels?


----------



## PJ352

red elvis said:


> i'll post a picture of my bike after i get my new wheelset (RS80) this week. will it be okay if i still get a sram force for my bike? or should i get an ultegra group now that i'm getting shimano wheels?


It's your bike, so as long as there are no compatibility issues (which there aren't in this case) equip it the way you want.


----------



## red elvis

talking about compatibility issues, several months ago the guy from my lbs told me that if i want to change the shifters (sora to 105), i also need to change the rear derailleur, cassette and chains because it only work on 10 speeds and not on 9's. is this true? i brought it up at the time because i like those shifters that have integrated cables on them. they make the handlebars look cleaner.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

red elvis said:


> talking about compatibility issues, several months ago the guy from my lbs told me that if i want to change the shifters (sora to 105), i also need to change the rear derailleur, cassette and chains because it only work on 10 speeds and not on 9's. is this true? i brought it up at the time because i like those shifters that have integrated cables on them. they make the handlebars look cleaner.


Partially true.

If you go from a 9-speed Shimano shifter to a 10-speed Shimano shifter, you don't need new derailleurs, but you do need a new cassette and chain.

Dgremlin - hot bike. I rode a CXR a while ago when I was looking at 'cross bikes, and thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## red elvis

AndrwSwitch said:


> Partially true.
> 
> If you go from a 9-speed Shimano shifter to a 10-speed Shimano shifter, you don't need new derailleurs, but you do need a new cassette and chain.
> 
> Dgremlin - hot bike. I rode a CXR a while ago when I was looking at 'cross bikes, and thought it was pretty awesome.


thank you. i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## killerRabbit

I know this is not an entry level road bike, but it is my first..and I love it.


----------



## Weav

wow, nice bike! I'm in the market for a Lazer helmet, which one is that and do you like it?


----------



## killerRabbit

Its pretty comfortable, I recommend it. It is the Genesis model.


----------



## tober1

Weav said:


> wow, nice bike! I'm in the market for a Lazer helmet, which one is that and do you like it?


I recently picked up the 02/Oxygen version and like it pretty good. Good size/shape for me. Although helmets are quite personal


----------



## scubapilot2000

2011 Specialized Secteur Comp Compact 64cm!
White Velocity Deep V to support the Clyde stature
Cateye Strada Double Wireless


----------



## JasperIN

Chadwik09 said:


> Hey everyone, first time poster here.
> I've been lurking the forums for a bit, doing plenty of research, and shopping around my local LBS's. Surprisingly, the first shop I visited was my favorite, most helpful and friendly guy who eventually got me all set up. Went back in, saw they had the new 2011 Giant Defy's for cheaper than the 2010 models, and they looked surperb. Test rode it, got fitted, and out the door for just over $700. Looking forward to getting some riding done.
> 
> View attachment 224260


Nice Defy!! I have the same one! Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

*review on my new RS80 wheels.*

i paired these babies with continental tires and they are b1tchin',  the ride this morning was a lot better esp when climbing. i went to my lbs a while ago and told him about getting a sram force. he said i should go with red but i told him they are way over my budget. he said that i could just go with 105's but i dunno. i'd rather go with ultegras (or better yet, the sram force like what i've always wanted!


----------



## red elvis

i just placed an order on a new 105 shifters for my bike. my lbs told me that he could run them on my tiagra rear derailleur. no more sram force for me. it's too expensive.


----------



## Vibe

So...I just pulled the trigger on a bike after months and months of researching!!

2010 Schwinn LeTour Super

Will post photos up here ASAP


----------



## emazingli

I like the color and the style of your bike trek21. Did you built it with your own hands?


----------



## Vibe

bike arriving march 21st


----------



## eg1vin

2008 Jamis Ventura Elite
Upgrades:
AC 420 Aero rear, 350 Sprint front
FSA Wing pro bars
105 5650 Crankset
6700 Ultegra BB
Thompson Masterpiece seat post
Ritchey Comp Stem
San Marco Ponza saddle
Sigma BC 1909 HR computer
R540 Pedals
Vittoria Rubino tires


----------



## red elvis

red elvis said:


> i just placed an order on a new 105 shifters for my bike. my lbs told me that he could run them on my tiagra rear derailleur. no more sram force for me. it's too expensive.


NOw that i am getting a 5700 series shifters, i am considering to replace my tiagra rear derailleur, cassette and chains into 105's. will i benefit with this move or will i be just wasting money? :idea: 

the reason why i want to get the new 105 shifters is because i don't want cables sticking out around my handlebar.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

red elvis said:


> NOw that i am getting a 5700 series shifters, i am considering to replace my tiagra rear derailleur, cassette and chains into 105's. will i benefit with this move or will i be just wasting money? :idea:
> 
> the reason why i want to get the new 105 shifters is because i don't want cables sticking out around my handlebar.


New shifters - it's your money, and it sounds like you're not asking anything here.

If I remember what you're upgrading from, you don't get a choice about the cassette. (A 9-speed cassette and 10-speed shifter will work really badly together.) IMO, it's dumb to replace a cassette and not the chain - a worn chain will take a lot of the life off a new cassette pretty quickly. 10-speed chains are supposed to be necessary for smooth running on a 10-speed cassette, although I've never tried a 9-speed chain on a 10-speed cassette. On this issue, I just shrug and believe what I'm told. 

Unless there's something wrong with your rear derailleur, though, you don't need a new one.


----------



## red elvis

thank you for the advice. i'll post a picture after it's all done.


----------



## Vibe

my bike is being assembled as i type...will be ready in an hr


----------



## Vibe

Finally!!!!


----------



## Dan333sp

My first road bike, 2000 cannondale r300. Bought it used in September and I've managed to put nearly 2000 miles on it since then, I love it! Only upgrades were buying new FSA bars, Vuelta wheels that seem much stronger than the stock rims, and a series of saddles plus look keo pedals. I hope to be able to ride it for a few more years until I can justify a serious upgrade to hopefully what will be a much newer cannondale...

Sorry for the pic, it's from my phone...


----------



## red elvis

i'm still waiting for the parts that i ordered last week. this is the only thing i dont like about buying online. but the money i saved definitely makes up for it.


----------



## caak

*My TCR Alliance 1*









:thumbsup:


----------



## konradprz

*My new Blue Ac1:thumbsup:*

Blue AC1 
American classic 420 wheels


----------



## blankdrift

2009 Bianchi Brava
Shimano PD-M520
Cateye Strada Wireless


----------



## red elvis

makeover complete...almost


----------



## Brian_D

Nice bikes! I just upgraded to a Motobecane Immortal CF bike and I'm loving it! I didn't put a ton of miles on my entry bike, upgraded at 1200 miles.


----------



## jackn123

I'm picking up my first road bike today at 4! I went in to get the Felt F85 but fell in love with the look of the Z85. I'm also thinking the less aggressive frame geometry will be more comfortable since I'm just getting into the road scene. Will post pics soon!


----------



## jackn123

*2011 Felt Z85*



jackn123 said:


> I'm picking up my first road bike today at 4! I went in to get the Felt F85 but fell in love with the look of the Z85. I'm also thinking the less aggressive frame geometry will be more comfortable since I'm just getting into the road scene. Will post pics soon!



I got it! So here it is. I'm so stoked. Unfortunately, it's nasty weather here in NYC and I can't really take it for a ride. Also, sorry for the picture quality, but it's inside an apartment on my cell phone. 

Looking forward to the inaugural ride tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris_S

I rode up until about 15 years ago. After shopping around, found a great LBS, and ended up buying this as my non-department store bike. Technology has changed since my old 10 speed. I will probably shed the reflectors.


----------



## MADMAXB

Chris_S said:


> I rode up until about 15 years ago. After shopping around, found a great LBS, and ended up buying this as my non-department store bike. Technology has changed since my old 10 speed. I will probably shed the reflectors.


Great choice in bike there :thumbsup:


----------



## shotokun16

First post and first picture.

bought this bike from p-mart (2008) and still going strong after one crash.


----------



## LMWEL

I thought I'd post my wife's bike . 2010 Raleigh Grand Sport , I had to replace her rear wheel ( trainer damage ) . I got a screaming deal on a set of Mavic Aksiums . Other than that the only after market parts are Shimano pedals, Profile Designs aero bars,Cateye Strada computer, bags and bottle cages . She loves it !


----------



## watchman4

took this thing on its maiden voyage today. found this spot w/ a dirt track and was pleased i went w/ the cross.

fuji cross 3.0
upgrade: that sweet, sweet pump you see attached.

thanks to everyone in the thread i started helping me through the process! stoked!


----------



## Arnezzy

Brian_D said:


> Me & my Triace s503 (Walmart bike). Al frame, CF fork & seatpost, Shimano Sora brifters, Shimano Sora crank, Shimano 105 F&R deraileurs.


Anymore pics and/or comments on it...been eying it on walmarts site - seems like a great deal for $399!


----------



## Brian_D

No more pics as I've sold it about 2-3 months ago. I bought it to help me decide if I was going to stick with riding or if it was a flash in the pan, so to speak. I put 1200 miles on it without any problems. I sold it for exactly what I paid and bought me a Motobecane Immortal Force CF bike. I say go for it if you like it. IMO it's an excellent value if it fits you. Mine weighed in at 22#.


----------



## Brian_D

No more pics as I've sold it about 2-3 months ago. I bought it to help me decide if I was going to stick with riding or if it was a flash in the pan, so to speak. I put 1200 miles on it without any problems. I sold it for exactly what I paid and bought me a Motobecane Immortal Force CF bike. I say go for it if you like it. IMO it's an excellent value if it fits you. My TRIACE weighed in at 22#.


----------



## Arnezzy

Brian_D said:


> No more pics as I've sold it about 2-3 months ago. I bought it to help me decide if I was going to stick with riding or if it was a flash in the pan, so to speak. I put 1200 miles on it without any problems. I sold it for exactly what I paid and bought me a Motobecane Immortal Force CF bike. I say go for it if you like it. IMO it's an excellent value if it fits you. Mine weighed in at 22#.


Awesome man, thanks! I'm 5'7" - 5'8" and from what I've been reading the frame 52cm which should be perfect.

Go through bikesdirect for the new Motobecane? I've been doing some searching on there as well but comparison with the Triace has it looking like the best bet...


----------



## wanton007

*Marinoni Super Vectra...*

Hey all,

New to road biking and the forums. Riding a Marinoni Super Vectra...

Bought it used on Pinkbike (also posted on eBay at the same time). 

Campy Veloce
105 Pedals

View attachment 232484

View attachment 232485


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Brian_D

It should fit you well then. It had a 29.75" standover height. Cheers, Brian.


----------



## BelgianWaffle

*First bike*

Hey, don't have a pic on hand of mine and I am new so the website won't let me. My first bike is an old Schwinn World Sport 27". Got it from the father in law and am riding the crap out of it until I can decide on a new bike and get the money together.


----------



## new_rider

Sweet bikes...like the caad 8


----------



## CoastRider_Oz

*My 2008 Cell Team*

Hi All
Here's my steed. It's a Cell Team (not a very well known brand, but they have great customer support and it came a lot less expensive than an equiv Scott/Trek/Giant/etc). Frame is alu. with carbon fork. It's got Shimano 105 throughout and I upgraded the stock R500 wheelset to Mavic Aksiums at purchase. Also got the R540 SPD-SL pedals. 

I've changed out the cassette from 12-25 to a 12-27 (105) as some of the hills where I used to live on the old commute home were a real killer at the end of the day...should have just taken a can of HTFU  I'm going to be putting the old 12-25 back on soon as I'm not using the 27T cog other than warm-up/cool-downs—new area is pretty flat. But I'm also looking at changing out 39T ring for a 42T ring, in which case the 12-27 would remain.


----------



## CoastRider_Oz

CoastRider_Oz said:


> Hi All
> Here's my steed. It's a Cell Team (not a very well known brand, but they have great customer support and it came a lot less expensive than an equiv Scott/Trek/Giant/etc). Frame is alu. with carbon fork. It's got Shimano 105 throughout and I upgraded the stock R500 wheelset to Mavic Aksiums at purchase. Also got the R540 SPD-SL pedals.
> 
> I've changed out the cassette from 12-25 to a 12-27 (105) as some of the hills where I used to live on the old commute home were a real killer at the end of the day...should have just taken a can of HTFU  I'm going to be putting the old 12-25 back on soon as I'm not using the 27T cog other than warm-up/cool-downs—new area is pretty flat. But I'm also looking at changing out 39T ring for a 42T ring, in which case the 12-27 would remain.


Not sure why the image isn't working! Bugger.


----------



## K&K_Dad

When I started I bought a brand new '08 Trek 1.2. First year barely put 500 miles on it because the group sucked so much. But since then upgrades include Full Rival w/Tektro R538's, CB EB's, Forte Titan wheelset, and a some new red tires. I know it would have been cheaper to sell and buy new but the market for bikes sucks around here and I knew no one would buy it anyways. Got demoted last week to rain bike with the addition of a second bike to the stable.


----------



## mcguilacuddy

*First post in this forum*

I actually started riding a '92 cannondale R1000 2.8 (one of my buddies) and was hooked. I then bought a Guru Cron 'Alu off of Ebay and rode it for a couple years and put about 2800 miles on it. I then sold both my bikes (mountain and road) to upgrade my mountain bike and accidentally ran across this Specialized Allez Elite. I couldn't turn it down because the price was very low and and it only had about 50 miles on it.

BTW the seat has been adjusted since the pic and I replaced the crank with Ultegra and Shimano Ultegra pedals.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist

I found myself in the unique position of looking for an "Entry level" bike for the second time in my life, when I was recently pondering getting back in to riding off a long absence. My first "Entry level" bike was a Specialized Allez Epic with 105 SC componants back in the early 90's. I rode it, I raced it, I won on it, I loved it. Although I upgraded it a lot, and then I moved on to other bikes while I raced, that bike will always be my first race bike.

So... when I was thinking about getting back in to riding I decided to make my new "Entry level" bike just like my old "Entry level" bike, just like it was after I made my upgrades on it "back in the day." So I put this together...



























I found the frame on Ebay in VA, the STI on Craigs in WI, The bars on Craigs in TX, the seat on Ebay in RI.... etc etc etc.... approx 75% of the bike is made up of brand new "old stock" in the origional box, components that are period correct from the mid 90s. It took me about a month to collect the parts.

Scott Drop in Handlebars (Because ALL of my bikes used to roll with these)
Dura Ace 7400 STI and Calipers
Dura Ace 7410 Cranks
Dura Ace 7403 RD
Dura Ace 7410 FD
Selle Italia Flite Gel Seat
Velo Orange Cru Seatpost (because it has the biggest set back)
Dura Ace SPD-R Pedals
Ritchey Headset and stem

The wheels are more up to date (but nothing too terribly special) Specialized straight pull hubs with Mavic CXP22 rims, with a 12-21 Ti 8 speed cassette.

I was even able to get the stickers from the Radio station that sponsored my team to put on the bike like I used to have it... (The Radio station has been out of business for 10+ years.)

It worked out pretty good... I had set a hard budget for myself at $1500... I was able to get a full Dura Ace equipped bike AND Rudy Helmet, AND Sidi Genius 5 shoes, And cyclecomp (Polar CS100) AND frame pump, AND my road tool kit, AND bib shorts, jersey, gloves (all Pearl Izumi) for right at $1450 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Beautiful.


----------



## SilverStar07

First Road bike, although I have been Mt. Biking for years. I got talked into getting a "true road bike" instead of just a 29'er with road tires. So here is what I got a Specialized Secteur Elite Apex.

Upgrades so far are:

Swiss Stop Brake Pads
Blackburn Camber CF water bottle cages, Gloss Carbon
Topeak Aero Wedge small seat bag
Egg Beater pedals (stolen off my 29'er)
Leyzen Road Drive Pump Black (don't have this yet, still in transit).
Cateye Strada Double Wireless (stolen off my 29'er)

The picture is before I had the Blackburn Cages on, well there is 1 on there but it is a Flat Carbon off my 29'er. The Topeak isn't on there yet either, what is on there is a Performance Seat bag from the 29'er.

Enjoy
SS-


----------



## Latt

Here's my 2010 Trek 1.2 that I bought last year but haven't really had a chance to use it until now. I swapped out the piece of plywood that Trek called a saddle which came on the bike to a Fizik Arione CX Carbon, also had to switch out the seat post too, since the stock one did not work with the new saddle. Besides that the only other thing I changed was the white bar tape to red. I had a alpine computer from Trek on there also but it stopped turning on like a month after, so I've just been using the B.Icycle app on my iPhone.


----------



## seanlove22

*Bmc sr02*

Here is my first road bike, a BMC SR02. No upgrades yet, I'm just excited to do some riding this summer and fall.


----------



## Kortwa

That bike looks sweet. I like how the red accents on the bike arent crazy and really make it pop.


----------



## vladvm

My entry level Bianchi


----------



## moto147

.....


----------



## moto147

-----


----------



## Offline

Mine is a 2011 trek 1.1

But I think it's defective. It only averages just over 17mph on 10+ mile runs

I wonder if my wife will accept that as an excuse and let me upgrade...


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Offline said:


> But I think it's defective. It only averages just over 17mph on 10+ mile runs


The problem is not with your bike.

Sorry. :wink5:


----------



## Offline

AndrwSwitch said:


> The problem is not with your bike.
> 
> Sorry. :wink5:


Shush you!!! She might read this


----------



## slonoma98

llcooljunr said:


> My bike and my girl's overlooking the Queen Mary in Long Beach, CA
> 
> 2010 Trek 1.1
> 2010 Scattante W330


llcooljunr...what size is your girl's Scattante and how tall is she? Thinking about buying the same bike for my wife.


----------



## tew22

There are some awesome bikes on here. I'll be making a purchase within the next 4-6 weeks, can't wait to add mine!


----------



## JC477

Latt said:


> Here's my 2010 Trek 1.2 that I bought last year but haven't really had a chance to use it until now. I swapped out the piece of plywood that Trek called a saddle which came on the bike to a Fizik Arione CX Carbon, also had to switch out the seat post too, since the stock one did not work with the new saddle. Besides that the only other thing I changed was the white bar tape to red. I had a alpine computer from Trek on there also but it stopped turning on like a month after, so I've just been using the B.Icycle app on my iPhone.


Nice bike! I have been looking at a 1.1


----------



## Offline

JC477 said:


> Nice bike! I have been looking at a 1.1


I have a 1.1, honestly I wish I had paid the extra money for a 1.2 or 1.5.....

YMMV however


----------



## tew22

Thanks for the reply.

That seems to be the general consensus with most people I've talked to...not only in regards to the trek model, but all models. Pay a little extra now for the better quality and to save some money in the long run.


----------



## Offline

tew22 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> That seems to be the general consensus with most people I've talked to...not only in regards to the trek model, but all models. Pay a little extra now for the better quality and to save some money in the long run.


*nod* I was impatient and didn't want to wait another 3-4 weeks until LBS got my size in on the 1.2 or 1.5

I do think as a newbie that there is a price point where it doesn't really make sense to pay for more bike.. 

on the bright side.. when I do upgrade after putting hopefully several hundred miles on this starter bike, ill appreciate the upgrades better rather than jumping on a higher quality bike from the start.

I don't race (yet?) and I bike simply for fun and fitness (i prefer being a bit more muscular than the average biker - weightlifting and powerlifting is fun too)


----------



## Offline

I do want to build a hong-fu carbon bike tho..


----------



## PJ352

tew22 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> That seems to be the general consensus with most people I've talked to...not only in regards to the trek model, but all models. Pay a little extra now for the better quality and to save some money in the long run.


Depends on the models in question. IMO the biggest disadvantage with the 1.1 is the aluminum fork (as opposed to alu/ CF on the 1.2). Another, is the 8 speed drivetrain versus 9 speed on the 1.2. 

Given just those differences, I think the 1.2 makes a measurably better entry level choice when compared to the 1.1. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Offline

Latt said:


> Hso I've just been using the B.Icycle app on my iPhone.


I found cyclemeter and I really like the auto-email when I hit the 'done' button


----------



## Offline

here it is after head tube flip and drop


----------



## JC477

PJ352 said:


> Depends on the models in question. IMO the biggest disadvantage with the 1.1 is the aluminum fork (as opposed to alu/ CF on the 1.2). Another, is the 8 speed drivetrain versus 9 speed on the 1.2.
> 
> Given just those differences, I think the 1.2 makes a measurably better entry level choice when compared to the 1.1. As always, YMMV.


My problem is money though. Given my situation, I can either get a 1.1 which is actually a stretch for me to come up with the money for or I have to drop down to a hybrid.


----------



## PJ352

JC477 said:


> My problem is money though. Given my situation, I can either get a 1.1 which is actually a stretch for me to come up with the money for or I have to drop down to a hybrid.


Understood. Assuming a drop bar bike better suites your intended uses (namely, longer rides) and given your circumstances, the 1.1 is a fine entry level bike. I didn't mean to imply otherwise, but as with most any product, there's always that 'next step up' with the requisite 'perks'. 

As you've probably already read here, getting fit right goes a long way in ensuring you'll be efficient and ride in relative comfort, so hopefully your shop recognizes this and takes the necessary steps to size/ fit you correctly.


----------



## Offline

JC477 said:


> My problem is money though. Given my situation, I can either get a 1.1 which is actually a stretch for me to come up with the money for or I have to drop down to a hybrid.


I might be wrong but doesn't Jamis have a nice bike in the 6-700 range too? You might want to see if you can get more for your money...


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Offline - What's bothering you about the 1.1? Maybe someone on the forum knows how to fix it. If it's new, you ought to be able to get pretty good performance out of everything, possibly with some minor parts replacement. It shouldn't be until a few seasons down the road that you get any problems requiring expensive fixes.

JC - there are a few other models that may make sense for you. The Specialized Allez Steel, Fuji Newest 4, and Giant Defy 3. Phone around and see who has what, and if last year's bikes are still around.


----------



## Offline

AndrwSwitch said:


> Offline - What's bothering you about the 1.1? Maybe someone on the forum knows how to fix it. If it's new, you ought to be able to get pretty good performance out of everything, possibly with some minor parts replacement. It shouldn't be until a few seasons down the road that you get any problems requiring expensive fixes..


1. its heavy
2. road vibration is quite pronounced
3. had/have issues getting from small front ring up to big ring after a climb (while under load)
3b. shifting overall is not super smooth
4. since I dropped the bars and flipped the stem, the steering is pretty twitchy
4.b. setting the headset play is a PITA. but this is mostly me.. i.e. when I loosen everything up and tighten down the top cap until the bearing play *Just* stops, then when I tighten the stem up the steering is tight - to the point that the bike is barely rideable (the bike doesn't want to self correct and track straight)

that being said - way better/faster than my mtn bike 

so.. I plan on upgrading stuff with the thought to move the components to a new bike down the road.when I get around to building a chinarello (saving up for wheels/tires now)


----------



## AndrwSwitch

1. Not as much as you. You pretty much have to get over this one. Sorry. If it makes you feel better, go pass some dudes on Cervelos.

2. This is a problem. What tire pressure are you riding with? A lot of people just pump up to the pressure on the sidewall; for most of us, that's way too much and it makes the ride a real bummer. For example, I weigh 155 lb lately, and ride with 80 psi in front and 95 in back on my nicer road bike.

3. OMG - shifting doesn't work well under load? Not to be too sarcastic.  Seriously, though, I always back off a bit to shift. Supposedly Di2 eliminates this, if you want to throw thousands of dollars at the problem, but it seems like every couple days I'm reading some new excuse for why a pro athlete just threw his chain using it, so I'm skeptical.

b. New problem, since riding the bike some, or has it always been a little crunchy? The cables and housings need to stretch, compress, bed in, etc. when a bike is new, so shifting suffers a little. You should be able to fix that with your barrel adjusters. Another problem on many bikes is poorly finished cables. Irritating that so many new bikes ship that way. The best way to fix that is to redo the cable runs yourself, and do it right. sheldonbrown.com for some stuff on how to finish the ends and do the rear derailleur loop really nicely. You may also be able to non-destructively remove the ferrules and have a look at the cable ends - if they don't look like Sheldon's picture of how they should, there's your problem. Finally, the cassette itself isn't the best-regarded. Supposedly, they break in, and then are better.

4. Why'd you do that anyway? It looks pretty radical to me. I'm a fairly flexible guy, with decent core strength and power-to-weight ratio, but my back would murder me with that much drop from saddle to handlebars. Your other post confused the heck out of me. Did you buy this from somewhere that does a fit with new bikes? Regardless, you might talk to someone at the shop or an experienced rider about your position. I think paying for a fit is a really good value, but you might do better to wait until you've done a few miles and gotten used to being on a bike again, if it's going to be expensive.

b. This is a tricky one. Sometimes, you need not to tighten up the headset that much. I love Park Tool's instructions for just about everything, including adjusting the headset. One thing they mention is that you really need to be looking at the behavior of the bearing when the stem is tight too, not just the top cap. As you're noticing, it's a pretty sensitive adjustment.

Since this is a new bike, with most shops you should be getting minor adjustments and at least your first tuneup free. There are a lot of parts that need to break in. Of course I don't know your shop specifically. Some things, like new cables, you'd probably have to pay for. But not adjustment stuff. How much saddle time so far?


----------



## Offline

1. I know . I'm 195-200# and muscular. I will never look like a "bike guy" and I'm ok with that as my build makes my wife happy now that I'm lean again 
2. Max listed on my tires is 115. I run around 95psi on both
3. I have to almost coast to get up to the big ring
b. I noticed more on yesterday's ride I'll pay more attention this weekend when I do some longer rides in quieter/better roads
4. Why not? Lol. I haven't ridden more than 16 miles in a single trip yet. Post ride since dropping only my legs/feet/ass were sore. Core strength/back were fine for the short runs so far

Um about my lbs.. Yeah the "fit" they performed was "standover and raise the wheel, you should have a couple inches"

I used a couple online bike fit guides and got a 54cm rather than the 58 the lbs said. (I'm 5'9" 32" inseam). They are the only lbs in town other than walmart. I don't know that they offer fitting beyond standover and generic seat height suggestions

B. Ohhh. Instructions are good. Will read tomorrow  **edit** I read the park tool guide.. its what I kinda figured out how to do.. but when I tighten the stem bolts it changes how tight the steering ends up.. I had to WAG a few attempts to get the steering as loose as possible w/o any play (using the brake method)

Yeah lbs wants me to bring the bike in for a tune after 30 days. I've owned it since Sunday and put a little over 50 miles on it so far


----------



## Offline

Oh yeah, nobody waves at me when I ride it


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Try waving at them first. 

There's more to bike sizing than height, but 54cm is a much more likely height for someone 5'9" than 58cm, which sounds actually a little unlikely, unless the frame runs really short for its size. What size is your bike? If your local shop can't fit you, it may be worth a trip to a bigger city to get it done. Sometimes, fitters aren't affiliated with shops, so if you ask around your local road riding scene, you might find another good person to go to, like a coach if your area supports any.

Bike fit tends to start becoming important at about a half hour ride, IME. So don't do anything irreversible to yours until you start doing some longer rides. Unless I'm just running errands, I rarely go out for less than two hours, and on my long days, if something is off by a few millimeters, I'll notice it. It also goes hand in hand with form and efficiency, so some changes are not unlikely for someone who's been off bikes for a while.

If you really, really have to back off to get a front shift, it could be that the cable tension is too low, or that the upper limit screw on the front derailleur is a little too tight. If you put your bike in the big ring/small cog combination, does the chain drag on the inside of the front derailleur cage? It shouldn't - there should be a little clearance, even. I'd start by backing out the barrel adjuster for the front derailleur cable a little bit. Often a fraction of a turn is all it takes; front shifting going from good to bad is part of the cable housings bedding in, and it should stabilize pretty soon.

200 lb doesn't make you not a bike guy, although it's a little big for even a sprinter on the road. Just makes you not a climber. Outside of competition, it really doesn't even make you not a climber - a lot of people in much worse shape haul a lot more than that up the side of a hill, so generating more watts/kilo is not necessarily a high bar. Track racers can be pretty frightening...


----------



## Offline

Quote:
Originally Posted by AndrwSwitch 
Try waving at them first. 

Yeah I do, when I notice them and im not sucking air lol - but apparently since im on a roadie this is bad karma... 


My bike is a 54cm, Like I said after the LBS told me they use standover for 'fit' I went and found a couple online bike calculators to try and do a better job of at least getting the correct frame, then playing with the other setups. eg:

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 32
Trunk: 27.5
Forearm: 13
Arm: 25.25
Thigh: 22
Lower Leg: 21.5
Sternal Notch: 57
Total Body Height: 69


WS Recommended Road Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 53 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 54 cm
Overall Reach: 67.82 cm
Saddle Height: 71.77 cm


now granted I don't know exactly how to translate all that into my bike, but i'll figure it out eventually.

I honestly don't see myself doing much more than recreational riding, or, if I can get fast enough, some local 10m TT races or team centuries. so odds are 1-1.5 hour rides will be some of the longer ones that I do. Lucky for me there are few hills here so the fact that im not 140# is fine 

I'll take a look at the derailleur tonite, I noticed yesterday too that after taking the bike into the LBR because the front wouldn't shift up to the big ring at all (Not enough travel) that they miss-routed the cable where its in the bb guide so I have to clean up the burrs where the cable wore into the guide rails

the LBS is the only one within approx 1,000 miles of my town.. 

That reminds me.. I should probably get a helmet too 


http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Juneau,+AK&daddr=greg%27s+cycles+seattle&hl=en&sll=53.03366,-128.4441&sspn=11.219689,27.553711&geocode=FfideQMd9ur89w%3BFQWH1wIdh3i1-CH4-UMXpxLFxCl_HYz-bBSQVDFSatSWo4KCgg&mra=ls&t=h&z=6


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Sounds like the problem is really with your shop, not the bike. Sucks that you don't have any local alternatives. Although if there are local races and centuries, there are almost certainly some people who know what they're doing. Cyclists can be big evangelists for the sport, so when you can figure out who's knowledgeable, getting help shouldn't be too difficult.

Check out sheldonbrown.com for more than you ever wanted to read about cycling, unless you have insomnia... then it's just enough. Among other things, he covers fitting pretty well. It takes some experimentation to do it yourself, and an experienced fitter would get you to a good fit a lot faster, maybe even to a better one than you arrive at on your own.

I feel like the online calculators actually make things seem more complicated than they are. There are only three places where you're in contact with the bike.


----------



## Offline

yup!... sheldonbrown is my next stop after drooling over the chinarello frames for a little while longer.

I'll probably redo the headtube and put at least one spacer back under the stem. I don't normally ride in the drops (but maybe I should hrm..) so I kinda figured to fit everything so im as aero as I can while riding on top of the bars good idea? bad? indifferent?

Its been fun pretending to be a mechanic anyway.. so not only do I get the satisfaction of a ride, but also for the wrenchin'. And .. like I said im going to slowly buy up some components for the 'new' bike that will also fit on this one.. (saddle/stem/wheels/bars) so when I do order a frame I can simply swap back to the stock parts and put the fancy stuff on the new one.


----------



## obikeo

*Gravity Comp 20*

Just got it today. First road bike.


----------



## Offline

obikeo said:


> Just got it today. First road bike.


That is a NICE looking bike.. I like the color combo


----------



## Latt

Offline said:


> I found cyclemeter and I really like the auto-email when I hit the 'done' button


B.Icycle gives you the option to do that also. I just like how B.Icycle shows more info and has more different views.

Nice looking bike btw.. although I might be biased on the color scheme


----------



## Offline

Ran both cyclemeter and B.Icycle tonite for 11.5 milled

Cyclemeter said 17.8 mph ave and 700cal
B.Icycle said 18.0 and 466kcal

Both set to rider weight of 200


----------



## j73

*Scott speedster s60 2009*

Upgrades;
Bars: Shimano pro plt compact
Pedals: Shimano r540 clipless
Seat: Fizik Arione
Seatpost: Bontrager RL
Tires: Continental Gatorskins


----------



## sc61893

Awesome bikes!


----------



## scottzj

Well here is my upgade....haha I upgraded my entry level Felt to all ultegra and dura ace with easton wheels....but just recently I upgraded (keeping felt as back up) to a full carbon race Opal.


----------



## Dcmkx2000

*2010 Kestrel rt 800 sl*

I bought it last thanksgiving online as an impulse buy. I have seen it online before and thought it was ugly. Then I saw one in person and liked it. I bought it because I thought I was getting a great deal, and so far I am happy with my purchase. For what I paid I was excited to get carbon handlebars, seat-post, and full carbon fork. For supposedly being a racing type frame, it soaks up the bumps well and is reasonably comfortable over long distances..for me at least. 


Upgrades/Changes:

Came with white tape...changed to black
I like mountain pedals..bought dirt cheap PB pedals and love em
Replaced the 105 with full Rival compact double and 11-32 cassette 
I splurged and got a Garmin computer


----------



## joegarrison

*1979(?) Schwinn Super Le Tour II*

This was my granddads until he passed away in the mid 90's, and then it sat in my grandma's garage until a couple weeks ago when I brought it home and started riding. It's a good bike and I have a feeling I'll never part with it even when I do buy a new bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

That's in beautiful condition.

Definitely a candidate for cleaning up and mounting on the wall if you get a later-model bike.


----------



## Alkan

I'd bike in 0 degree weather over biking in the 114 degrees I biked in today... Good lord. Biking in AZ is nice except in the summer. I'll post pics of the 86' Gitane I have with its new tires later. For now:










I do want to find a new bike for more serious use, since I don't want to damage this one since it's basically impossible to find stuff for it...


----------



## 13thcyclist

Well, it's been half a year since I started cycling, and I gotta say, I think this sport's a keeper! :thumbsup: ALTHOUGH admittedly, ever since summer break started, I began getting lazy and only going out maybe twice a week at most, but I realize that's a huge mistake and am upping the frequency once again.

A lot has changed in half a year; fitness, bike skills, and especially the bike itself! Upgrades for my Defy 2 since that fateful night in February:

-Yellow tape (Yeah, it may look gaudy, but I think it matches the yellow DEFY logos quite well.. and more visibility, woohoo!)
-Yellow reflective tape (Just as effective as reflectors, without the fredliness and weightliness)
-2 cheapy bottle cages
-Serfas Seca front tire after I busted my other matching Kenda Kriterium from a nail (replacing with a Conti GP4000s set next week though)
-Planet Bike butt bag
-Cateye Astrale wired computer, mainly for cadence
-Front & Rear cheapy blinkies
-Bontrager AL bars (fit me better @ 40cm.. yeah I'm a skinny bastard)
-Forte Campus pedals (they're ugly, but the utility they offer is great. probably gonna upgrade to 'real' road pedals in a few months though)

'Unofficial' Upgrades:
-An assload of scratches just from leaning my bike against crap
-Rust spots on chain from being a lazy ass who doesn't clean soon after rain rides

A lot of the upgrades are pretty fredly looking, though it's better to be fully stocked than.. fully stopped? :mad2: 

I'm pretty happy with this bike, like I mentioned in my earlier post I am glad I didn't settle for Sora shifting. Tiagra to me is the minimum that a beginner should get; well, maybe that's cause I spend alot of time in the drops, but I'm sure that the shifting 'feel' as well as the lever action is more similar to the higher end groups like 105 or Dura Ace than Sora/2200 is. Also, because of durability, and not immediately being branded a noob when the road racers see you're missing an inner shift lever (okay maybe that point is not so important )

For under $1000 ($900 on sale from $1100), this bike had the best setup:dollar ratio out of all the ones I shopped for. Definitely recommended!


----------



## AndrwSwitch

A little off time is not a bad thing. If you've been riding continuously, you're going to feel like you've got a turbocharger once you get your legs back.


----------



## colorado_felix

*Love that Gitane*



Alkan said:


> I'd bike in 0 degree weather over biking in the 114 degrees I biked in today... Good lord. Biking in AZ is nice except in the summer. I'll post pics of the 86' Gitane I have with its new tires later. For now:


Funny, I was just talking with my SO on the phone who had a layover in Phoenix yesterday en route to L.A., and she claimed it was 115 degrees out there. Guess she wasn't exaggerating. 

Love your Gitane, Alkan! It looks almost completely original?

I have a 1984 Gitane Criterium. Here's a pic:










I'll be racing it in the Furnace Creek 508 in October (classic randonneur division). It is completely OEM except for the handlebars and tape.

Here are complete specs: https://bit.ly/kuHIWw


----------



## Alkan

I'm in north Phoenix away from the concentration of tar where the altitude is slightly higher than in the middle of the city. The high in Phoenix was 118 that day. The only reason I can handle the temp on a bike for a short while is because I threw ice water in the Camelbak and didn't go very far. The sweat and breeze with the dry air helps too.

I just got new tires on the thing and swapped out the old wheels with wheels from another of our old bikes, one from the 90s. The rear wheel is bent and oxidized, sadly. Finding a replacement would be quite difficult. But yes, it's got basically everything original and for riding that's not such a good thing since it needs new brake pads, cable and housing.

It is a nice bike though, weighing in at about 24 pounds total, which I think is pretty decent for an old bike with a steel frame that still has a lot of strength and stiffness which costed like 350 bucks in the 80s. I went into the bike shop and picked up one of the 1100 dollar bikes and it felt like it was the same weight.

Yours is nice looking. What size are the wheels? Weight?

And how much maintenance have you put in?


----------



## colorado_felix

Alkan said:


> The high in Phoenix was 118 that day. The only reason I can handle the temp on a bike for a short while is because I threw ice water in the Camelbak and didn't go very far. The sweat and breeze with the dry air helps too.


Yikes! 118 degrees. At least your were biking instead of running though... the air current definitely helps I'm sure.



Alkan said:


> I just got new tires on the thing and swapped out the old wheels with wheels from another of our old bikes, one from the 90s. The rear wheel is bent and oxidized, sadly. Finding a replacement would be quite difficult. But yes, it's got basically everything original and for riding that's not such a good thing since it needs new brake pads, cable and housing.


That's too bad the rear wheel is bent; I wonder if it could be straightened? The rust very often can be quickly taken care of with oil and steel wool--makes a big difference very quickly.

If you do replace the brake pads, cable and housing be sure to hang onto them as a reference for a future restoration. We are both very lucky to have Gitanes from 25+ years ago that have been largely untouched and unadultered.



Alkan said:


> Yours is nice looking. What size are the wheels? Weight?
> 
> And how much maintenance have you put in?


The wheels on mine are 700C. When I weighed the bike without pedals it was 21.0 lbs.; 22.0 lbs. with pedals (including toe clips and straps).

So far I haven't done much maintenance on it except wax the chain and fix a lot of flat tires. The tires the previous owner put on the bike--some super low-end wire-bead Specialized 700x25c tires--were new but get punctures very easily.

For Furnace Creek I am going to put on Michelin Pro Race 3s--they ride much better, get a lot less punctures and would save about .25 lbs. per wheel. I also will probably put on a dual-pivot brake on the front (to replace the stock single-pivot Weinmann brake) for the race, because the single pivot brakes have no stopping power whatsoever.

But after the race, I will restore the bike to like-new condition including trying to make the bike as close to how it was off the showroom store with its original components.


----------



## Alkan

I did see other people out cycling when I went out in the heat too. I was actually surprised to see anyone, since the air here is scorching. Literally you need to be sweating or the airflow will make you hotter rather than cooler.

I kind of want to make the Gitane as close to showroom quality as possible. It's my dad's bike and I know he used to ride it around Minnesota where we used to live. He put thousands of miles on it. So, his poor maintenance saved the original components. I kinda want to see if I can clean up and restore the housing as best as possible rather than get rid of it. The tires from the original bike, while old and not good for distance riding anymore, still work for whatever. They aren't puncture resistant anymore, since I was running the front wheel of it on another bike and I went over a mere staple and it went right in. Kevlar breaks down over time as well as rubber.

I don't know if the wheel can be straightened. It's not rusty, but oxidized, which is what broke one of the spokes. I've been working on cleaning the bike, figuring out what types of cleaners to use on which area. I kind of hope I can find a spray bottle. The dry hot air is great for evaporating it quickly so that it doesn't settle and rust.


----------



## Offline

Check out Recyclery shops for restored or restorable parts

I know there is one in Portland and usually one or two in any bike town


----------



## 13thcyclist

Just a little upgrade; replaced my old tires (25c Kenda rear, 23c Serfas Seca front) with new Conti GP4000S 23c front & back. I did a test ride with the pressures at 90 psi front/80 psi rear. 

Tires definitely felt more grippy, in fact a bit 'too' grippy; they felt slightly more sluggish than my old 25c/23c combination. Maybe the pressure was too low for 23c? I'm pretty light at 130lbs & 5'11", so I was able to run my old setup as low as 80 psi rear/70 front. I'm going to try them out tomorrow at 100/90 psi.. would this feel faster than 90/80 or should I go even higher than that?


----------



## gaspi101

13thcyclist said:


> Just a little upgrade; replaced my old tires (25c Kenda rear, 23c Serfas Seca front) with new Conti GP4000S 23c front & back. I did a test ride with the pressures at 90 psi front/80 psi rear.
> 
> Tires definitely felt more grippy, in fact a bit 'too' grippy; they felt slightly more sluggish than my old 25c/23c combination. Maybe the pressure was too low for 23c? I'm pretty light at 130lbs & 5'11", so I was able to run my old setup as low as 80 psi rear/70 front. I'm going to try them out tomorrow at 100/90 psi.. would this feel faster than 90/80 or should I go even higher than that?


Go by the max pressure on the tire side. I usually have them at 120psi as i do exclusively road riding. Actually, i put them up to 130 knowing 10 is lost on the pump valve release. The more pressure, the less contact on the road, hense less rolling resistence. Thats the way to go.


----------



## PJ352

gaspi101 said:


> Go by the max pressure on the tire side. I usually have them at 120psi as i do exclusively road riding. Actually, i put them up to 130 knowing 10 is lost on the pump valve release. The more pressure, the less contact on the road, hense less rolling resistence. Thats the way to go.


Actually, given his weight, I think 13thcyclist is on the right track with his stated tire pressures. Although, I'd up them slightly and reverse them, going with 90 front/ 100 rear and taylor for road conditions, etc. from there.

Here's a guide: 
http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view


----------



## Stephane.desormeaux

*My new Kuota Korsa*

Sram Rival, stock


----------



## Kyle Butler

*Trek 1.2*

Heres my Trek 1.2 No real mods yet, just a Bontrager computer.

First mods will prob be pedals/shoes, although i have to get my water bottle holder fixed. Seems one of the inserts on the frame stripped out :cryin:


----------



## AndrwSwitch

13thcyclist said:


> Just a little upgrade; replaced my old tires (25c Kenda rear, 23c Serfas Seca front) with new Conti GP4000S 23c front & back. I did a test ride with the pressures at 90 psi front/80 psi rear.
> 
> Tires definitely felt more grippy, in fact a bit 'too' grippy; they felt slightly more sluggish than my old 25c/23c combination. Maybe the pressure was too low for 23c? I'm pretty light at 130lbs & 5'11", so I was able to run my old setup as low as 80 psi rear/70 front. I'm going to try them out tomorrow at 100/90 psi.. would this feel faster than 90/80 or should I go even higher than that?


Road feel can be pretty deceptive. We general perceive ourselves to be going faster when the ride is harsh and bumpy. After all, that happens at higher speeds. The "perfect" tire would conform immediately and without resistance to the road surface until it achieved the contact patch dictated by pressure, and it would take a really big bump or pebble or whatever for the rider to feel it. Nicer tires in the real world due have more compliant casings, so while they still don't conform perfectly, they do conform better and the feeling is smoother. A lot of people feel that as slower.

It's pretty hard to figure out what's really going on with tires because the difference in power wasted is so tiny. You could try to do a measured course twice at the same effort, but even with a power meter to help you be consistent about your effort, the small changes in your effort level from trial to trial would be likely to be more than the real difference in performance due to changing the tire.

I guess if I magically wake up a very fast cyclist, and still get to choose my tires, I'll try to find a good way to choose the truly better-performing tire. For now, I like my GP 4000s because I find them comfortable, durable, and I like the way they handle. I actually think that for most of us, the lowest tire pressure that doesn't wallow and doesn't have pinch flat problems is the best, although there are a ton of different ideas about it.


----------



## 13thcyclist

AndrwSwitch said:


> Road feel can be pretty deceptive. We general perceive ourselves to be going faster when the ride is harsh and bumpy. After all, that happens at higher speeds. The "perfect" tire would conform immediately and without resistance to the road surface until it achieved the contact patch dictated by pressure, and it would take a really big bump or pebble or whatever for the rider to feel it. Nicer tires in the real world due have more compliant casings, so while they still don't conform perfectly, they do conform better and the feeling is smoother. A lot of people feel that as slower.
> 
> It's pretty hard to figure out what's really going on with tires because the difference in power wasted is so tiny. You could try to do a measured course twice at the same effort, but even with a power meter to help you be consistent about your effort, the small changes in your effort level from trial to trial would be likely to be more than the real difference in performance due to changing the tire.
> 
> I guess if I magically wake up a very fast cyclist, and still get to choose my tires, I'll try to find a good way to choose the truly better-performing tire. For now, I like my GP 4000s because I find them comfortable, durable, and I like the way they handle. I actually think that for most of us, the lowest tire pressure that doesn't wallow and doesn't have pinch flat problems is the best, although there are a ton of different ideas about it.


Very interesting information, and yeah I am starting to grow on these GP4000S's. I agree that, unless you are a fattie , too many roadies put their tire pressures way higher than they need to. I learned that mistake after continuously getting aches after every ride where I used to use max listed pressure, and then trying the low pressures I have now; the difference is almost magical, it was like I was riding shocks on my road bike. Never again going back to 'rock hard' psi's.

Well, despite that last sentence, I did actually try going up to 110 rear/100 back, and it did 'feel' slightly faster over the 100/90 that I tried the day before. Still retains the comfort of the lower pressures, too, except for one stretch of road whose buzz left me a bit numb for a while.. but that stretch of road is undermaintained and not a good place to ride, anyway. Just have to experiment between the two pressures for a few more rides before I land on the 'sweet spot' :thumbsup:


----------



## cdownard

*2009 Bianchi C2C Via Nirone 7 105*

Just got this last week.

'09 Via Nirone 7, 105 (tiagra brakes)

Love it so far. Only have about 50 or so miles on it though.


----------



## fatdawg

*My Roubaix*

Here's mine, so far very happy. My first road bike and there were some growing (butt, foot, toe) pains but its much better now, no neck or back pains! I find this bike very comfortable and have added about 200 miles in the short time I have owned it. Color combo is great too!

I finally put on Shimano SPD pedals which is excellent to learn on because it is reversible...


----------



## gaspi101

fatdawg said:


> Here's mine, so far very happy. My first road bike and there were some growing (butt, foot, toe) pains but its much better now, no neck or back pains! I find this bike very comfortable and have added about 200 miles in the short time I have owned it. Color combo is great too!
> 
> I finally put on Shimano SPD pedals which is excellent to learn on because it is reversible...


Wow! So your first roadbike is a Specialized Roubaix full carbon, MSRP about $2,100.00. Damn nice for a first bike!!! I had to work up to get to that level! Enjoy!


----------



## Rob

Heres my 2004 Jamis Satellite. A true entry-level bike. 105 pedals and Trek saddle bag.


----------



## joshfinnie

Finally jumped for a road bike. Seems like it was fate.

I have been looking at used bikes for a while and finally was just going to purchase a new one at my local bike shop. Walked in, and this beauty was just traded in!

(Sorry for the blurry picture!)

This afforded me the ability to get the 105 shifters and Ultegra derailers that I would have never been able to afford if purchased new. 

This is 1000% better than my mountain bike that I switched out slicks on! Very happy...


----------



## MountVision

My first road bike in over 25 years (I've been mountain biking for a while now...) It's a 57cm 2011 Orbea Onix T105...with only 50 miles on it so far...


----------



## Offline

*bike pic update*

nothing super major... took the warning and rim stickers off. sigma computer installed

new seatpost

waiting on new road shoes to install the exustar pedals and new saddle when it arrives


----------



## gaspi101

joshfinnie said:


> Finally jumped for a road bike. Seems like it was fate.
> 
> I have been looking at used bikes for a while and finally was just going to purchase a new one at my local bike shop. Walked in, and this beauty was just traded in!
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry picture!)
> 
> This afforded me the ability to get the 105 shifters and Ultegra derailers that I would have never been able to afford if purchased new.
> 
> This is 1000% better than my mountain bike that I switched out slicks on! Very happy...


Lovely! Get thee some pedals and shoes and you'll be killing it!


----------



## Jason1500

My 2006/2007 Trek 1500. Upgraded wheels "titan Forte", clipless pedals, saddle bag, cup holders, Cateye strada computer on stem. Oh and tires are Vredestein Fortezza SE, it's cheap but seemly bullet proof when it comes to getting flats (been on my bike for 2yrs no flats)....compared to my bontrager select (puncture flat on my very first ride on a the bike) and bontrager race lite tires which I had 5 flats in one summer.


----------



## jfd986

*1986 27" Fuji Monterey*

Hi everyone. 

I promised myself I wouldn't join this forum until I had put 100 miles on my bike.

You guys are gonna have to google an image, I'll link one as soon as I get to 10 posts.

And now, I shall use the Bones519 format for detailing the bike.

"'07 TCR Alliance 0
Ultegra 6600 group
Conti GP 4000 tires
Terry Falcon Y saddle
Ultegra 6700 pedals
Open Pro wheels w/ Ultegra 6700 hubs (not in this pic)
Cateye Strata Double Wireless Computer "

Well,

Don't know what mine is, because I don't know what that means
I'm gonna guess that's the derailleur, mine's a suntour
Wal-mart tires
Hybrid 200 series saddle
Pedals
Wheels, not entirely straight (seriously, they aren't)
Schwinn Computer that has since been sentenced to death by truck. New one in the mail.
Basket, Bell, also Wal-mart, has since broken and been returned. New cloth basket in mail.

Cost of cycle at point of sale, USD 40.00

This bike puts the "TRY" in Entry level. I have only been seriously bike commuting for 2 months, and since I am unfamiliar with terms like "spin to win" and "lugged steel" I have a LOT of reading to do on this forum. Just thought you guys would enjoy this.


----------



## xzebra

*Very Nice*



fatdawg said:


> Here's mine, so far very happy. My first road bike and there were some growing (butt, foot, toe) pains but its much better now, no neck or back pains! I find this bike very comfortable and have added about 200 miles in the short time I have owned it. Color combo is great too!
> 
> I finally put on Shimano SPD pedals which is excellent to learn on because it is reversible...


I am sure your are very happy


----------



## cheechman32

*My new ride*

I've been meaning to post my new ride on here. I would like to thank everyone who gave me advice on purchasing my first road bike. Ended up buying a used 2010 Trek 2.1. I've put about 200 miles on it so far, love the bike, Shimano 105, only thing I would change would be to upgrade the triple crank, not much use in Tidewater Virginia.


----------



## bdok

Have made a few posts already, but never posted any bike pics. So, here is my first road bike.

New to me Fuji Team from a couple of years ago. Pretty much stock so far...Full CF frame, 105 group.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## aplcr0331

I bought the Denali (Did not realize the disdain for the bike and did not research before hand) off of Amazon. I guess most of them are blue and yellow but mine is black since I ordered the larger frame. Looks clean once I took off all the stickers. Ride OK too.


----------



## ChubaDub

oops!


----------



## ChubaDub

oops!


----------



## ChubaDub

there we go! stock 2010 scott speedster s50 (got it for a great deal!)


----------



## ChubaDub

bdok said:


> Have made a few posts already, but never posted any bike pics. So, here is my first road bike.
> 
> New to me Fuji Team from a couple of years ago. Pretty much stock so far...Full CF frame, 105 group.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


love my eggbeaters on my roadie and my candies on my MTB (good to see others do too)


----------



## jlp1976

My first but not last:
Vilano Tuono
Frame 6061 Aluminum Double Butted 
Fork Chr-mo Steel 700c 
Front Derailleur Shimano 
Rear Derailleur Shimano A050 
Shifters Shimano A050 SIS Handlebar Mounted 
Crankset Tec9 170mm Forged Alloy 50/40/30 
Brakes Promax 
Rims Easton 50 aeros
Tires 700c x 25c 
Cassette Sram 7 speed


----------



## Alkan

All you lucky bastards who can just go out and buy a $1000-1500 bike... I envy you.

Here's my ride. Got it tuned up and got the wheels trued. Also got new grip tape.











Before tune up: 










I mean, even though it's from the year 1986, it weighs 24 pounds. I probably won't be getting anything new for at least year, due to being in college. That is, unless I have some super generous relatives...

I want to do a side by side comparison with this bike and some of the newer bikes though, since the only real disadvantages I can see with this bike are the friction shifters and smaller 6 speed cog. Other than that it runs smooth. My dad put thousands and thousands of miles on it, and now I'm going to do the same.

I'm thinking I'm going to get a new seat on the thing, as well as new pedals.


----------



## PJ352

Nothing to be envious about, IMHO. Those steel steeds from the mid-80's were (and are) nice bikes in their own right. There's a simplicity in their design that endures, so ride it and enjoy!!


----------



## Alkan

Haha, everyone thinks this bike is steel: it's aluminum. It even fooled a guy who picked up my bike and said it was heavy after I compared it to an entry level bike in a bike shop at a similar weight. My bike weighs 24 pounds. A lot of those entry levels weigh around that from just feeling them. I felt like the lower level cannondale I picked up was heavier. 

The frame is pretty light weight. The wheels I have on the thing now are the lowest quality part on the bike most likely. They weigh more than the wheels it came with. The old wheels are just rusted and the rear one is bent.

EDIT:

Trek 1.1 weighs 22.35 pounds. So, I've only got 1.5ish pounds on an entry level road bike today.


----------



## PJ352

Alkan said:


> Haha, everyone thinks this bike is steel: it's aluminum.


You sure about that? If not, take a magnet to it. If it sticks, it's steel.

Either way, enjoy it. Whatever it's made out of, I still think it's a cool bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alkan

Lol, I'm wrong. My dad thinks its aluminum for whatever reason. I think some of the parts are aluminum though, since the magnet did not stick to those, which may have been the source of his confusion.


----------



## PJ352

Alkan said:


> Lol, I'm wrong. My dad thinks its aluminum for whatever reason. I think some of the parts are aluminum though, since the magnet did not stick to those, which may have been the source of his confusion.


Some parts are undoubtedly aluminum (namely, the components), but I'd almost bet the frame and fork are steel.


----------



## Alkan

Okay, apparently it's an alloy of aluminum and steel, which makes sense, since it has much more attraction to our other bike that is also a road bike and is made out of steel.


----------



## luckie1127

These are some great looking bikes, I await having one also....


----------



## MDMaine

Nice bikes everyone!!


----------



## jfd986

Alkan said:


> All you lucky bastards who can just go out and buy a $1000-1500 bike... I envy you.
> 
> Here's my ride. Got it tuned up and got the wheels trued. Also got new grip tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before tune up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, even though it's from the year 1986, it weighs 24 pounds. I probably won't be getting anything new for at least year, due to being in college. That is, unless I have some super generous relatives...
> 
> I want to do a side by side comparison with this bike and some of the newer bikes though, since the only real disadvantages I can see with this bike are the friction shifters and smaller 6 speed cog. Other than that it runs smooth. My dad put thousands and thousands of miles on it, and now I'm going to do the same.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to get a new seat on the thing, as well as new pedals.


You think this thing's old, wait until I figure out how to post pictures on this site.

My bike is from 1983, it weighs more than a small deer, and it had an initial price tag of $40. I'm gonna tune it up and ride it until I get faster than a car. Then I'm gonna sell the car.


----------



## goletacycler

This is my first road bike and I love it.

2011 Raleigh Revenio 3.0


----------



## jpaschal01

A few weeks ago I decided to get my first road bike. After snooping around here and a couple of other sites, I came up with my game plan for what I wanted out of the bike. In the end, I rode both a Trek 2.1 and a Felt Z85. Both had Shimano 105 components and were near the budget. The Felt Z85 was such a better ride; so much smoother. So I got this new ride today. After a month or two of adjusting from a comfort/hybrid, I'll get shoes and pedals.


----------



## gaspi101

jpaschal01 said:


> A few weeks ago I decided to get my first road bike. After snooping around here and a couple of other sites, I came up with my game plan for what I wanted out of the bike. In the end, I rode both a Trek 2.1 and a Felt Z85. Both had Shimano 105 components and were near the budget. The Felt Z85 was such a better ride; so much smoother. So I got this new ride today. After a month or two of adjusting from a comfort/hybrid, I'll get shoes and pedals.


Beautiful bike! Congrats!!


----------



## jeff6605

Nice bkes! Looking to get my first bike, so this thread helps a lot to see what everyone is riding and liking, Thanks!


----------



## Squidly

2011 CAAD10-5
105 group....I've since upgraded from platform pedals to Look Keo Classics.


----------



## Jagtec1

I just picked up a 2009 Giant Defy 3 (new to me, gently used). Dialing in the fit, and so far so good. I am new to road cycling, and am enjoying it thoroughly. No pics yet, but I did bring it on vacation down to the Outer Banks, and have been riding each morning. Too stinking hot to ride any other time of day!


----------



## Doug B

My first "road bike" was a $125 Huffy 10-speed, bought from the local AIRWAY store (which later became Target). It was blue, with thick cushy bar grips. I think I used 6th gear one time.

I rode that bike for at least six years without a lick of maintenance.


----------



## jpaschal01

gaspi101 said:


> Beautiful bike! Congrats!!


Thanks! I've got 47 miles on it in 4 days. For me, that is an accomplishment. Had to get more riding shorts - too much washing in the first few days.


----------



## cleon

Lol..would love to post my entry level ride but not allowed to link until I meet my post threshold. Stock 2005 Trek 1500 with SPD pedal swap and new wheelset soon. Love it!


----------



## sarasetp

*Gravity Comp20*

For the guy that just got his Gravity Comp20 about 4 weeks ago, I was curious as to how you like it?


----------



## Wilesthing

Squidly said:


> 2011 CAAD10-5
> 105 group....I've since upgraded from platform pedals to Look Keo Classics.


Nice...I'm a runner looking into a bike and this is on my short list. Not sure if I want the 105 or Rival. I think 105. How are the brakes?


----------



## Squidly

Wilesthing said:


> Nice...I'm a runner looking into a bike and this is on my short list. Not sure if I want the 105 or Rival. I think 105. How are the brakes?


The brakes have been great. Had the bike in for a "tune up" after 300miles...normal break-in cable stretch stuff. Everything functions silently and flawlessly.


----------



## Weav

Wilesthing said:


> Nice...I'm a runner looking into a bike and this is on my short list. Not sure if I want the 105 or Rival. I think 105. How are the brakes?


Have you gotten a chance to try out the two groups, 105 and Rival. That should help make up your mind. They are both equally good but operate a bit differently.


----------



## vertigho

2011 Trek 2.3

Just have platform pedals for now. Sidi Five shoes and Look Keo pedals will be arriving on Monday.


----------



## bhi

*novara strada*

needs upgrades


----------



## AndrwSwitch

bhi said:


> needs upgrades


There's only one that really matters.


----------



## gaspi101

AndrwSwitch said:


> There's only one that really matters.


Agreed. Have you tried Extenze? 

(just kidding)


----------



## killerRabbit

Might not be entry level, but its my first.


----------



## kashcraft81

*My Izoard XP with a few upgrades*

View attachment 236690


----------



## ohvrolla

My Windsor Fens. Original wheels and crankset made their way on to an old Schwinn Prelude frame and have been replaced with Planet X Model B wheels and Shimano R553 triple. Handlebars changed to Deda RHM 01. 

[


----------



## bhi

*upgrades*

 funny.real funny.wise guys on bicycles


----------



## AndrwSwitch

In seriousness, though - ride the bike and wear some stuff out before you start thinking about upgrades.


----------



## bent_remy

*My new ride*

New Ride :thumbsup:

View attachment 236879


View attachment 236880


Upgrade Shimano 105 pedals.

First road bike, Cannondale Six6 (CAAD8). Aluminum frame Carbon fiber stem, rear triangle and seat stem. I ride at night so I'll ditch the reflectors once I pick up some lights. 

Need some bike shorts! My :ciappa: is killing me.


----------



## cleon

Agreed. Some very sexy bikes up there!


----------



## bent_remy

fatdawg said:


> Here's mine, so far very happy. My first road bike and there were some growing (butt, foot, toe) pains but its much better now, no neck or back pains! I find this bike very comfortable and have added about 200 miles in the short time I have owned it. Color combo is great too!
> 
> I finally put on Shimano SPD pedals which is excellent to learn on because it is reversible...


Ohhhh, now that is gorgeous.


----------



## tigeo

*The 'Goose*

Updated (posted a while ago) with new stem (shorter) and bars (wider). Old School mid-90's 'Goose with full Campy Mirage. Love this thing. Its so fast and stiff. Just a bit portly by today's standards. Really have enjoyed road after so many years fighting it. Its great fitness building for my single speed mountain bike plus its just plain fun to go fast and hammer!


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

I'm a newbie here to cycling, I went from a Giant rapid to a SL2 tarmac this year and done about 1100 miles so far. Only thing I've upgraded was the saddle, I'm shopping new rims but can't decide on carbon or high end Alu rims


----------



## silkroad

That's one hot bike.


----------



## j73

Nice bike! By the way, where did u get your stand?how much?


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

j73 said:


> Nice bike! By the way, where did u get your stand?how much?


I got it at my lbs for like $10


----------



## real stonie

Not my first bike, but first carbon roadie. I really can't imagine trading it for anything else right now. Anyway:

2006 Trek 5000
Full Ultegra
Rol Volant Wheels
Conti GP4000 Tires
SMP Extra Saddle
Cateye Stratos Computer

Sorry for the foggy pic...the humidity in KC is dense right now!


----------



## Asuryan9

Wow that is a lot of nice bikes, just started looking into biking as an alternative form of transport and well, I think I would enjoy biking around.


----------



## mmMike

Well this is my first bike. I bought it last year but I don't think I ever posted a picture of it here. It's not the best picture but it will have to do. I took this when I first got it, but nothing has really changed since then. Well, except for a fall I took a couple weeks ago, nothing serious, I just got a text and reached for my phone in my back pocket as I was coming to a stop and had a brain fart and forgot to unclip. The tape on the right handlebar got ripped, but other than that there was no real damage, the tape is still holding fine until I get around to fixing it.

It's a 2009 Devinci Silverstone SL2. As far as upgrades go, I'm not really sure, I bought it used. I know the rear wheel is new, not sure why the guy changed it, and I don't know if the Shimano clipless pedals came stock or not.

Oh, and the computer no longer works since it fell off a few months back and got run over by a car, shattered into a thousand pieces. I wanted a new one anyway haha.


----------



## twin001

Finally hit 10 posts! Here is my 2010 Specialized Allez Comp. I bought it in March 2011 from my LBS. I have swapped out the stock Mavic CXP22 wheels for Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race wheels. I also swapped out the stock compact crank for an Ultegra 53/39 crankset. Those are the only upgrades planned for this bike as I'm saving for a Tarmac now. 


IMAG0081 by twin001, on Flickr


----------



## ChubaDub

went from








really entry level

to










entry level carbon!


----------



## ohiostatesoccer

*First Road Bike*

Found this on Craiglist in a basement. It was actually in the corner flat tires covered in dust. Asked the lady how much said 100...I gave her 75 and we called it even...new tires and a tune up and she is on the road.


----------



## bbelanger

Here is mine. 2010 Lapierre Sensium 300. It is their Enduro/Performance segment bike, meant more for long hours in the saddle than flat out racing. Bought it in March 2011. First ride was March 27 (based in Toronto, so need to wait until the snow, ice and salt is off the road!). Have put nearly 4000km's on it since. Totally hooked!
Upgrades as follows:
- Replaced Ultegra Rear D with Dura Ace
- Added a Fizik Arione saddle
- Replaced Ultegra cranks with EC90 Cranks
- Replaced stock bars with EC 90 SLX bars
- Replaced Mavic Aksium wheels with lighter, hand built clinchers by Revolutioon Wheelworks (1320 gram "climbing" wheelset). Use 700x23 Conti 4000s tires.
- put on Mavic Race pedals
- Replaced stock seat post with a zero set back Thompson post

With pedals, computer and 2 Blackburn carbon bottle cages, bike weighs 16.5 lbs.


----------



## ChubaDub

is it just the angle of the photo or is that lik a 1000 tooth big ring?


----------



## bbelanger

ChubaDub said:


> is it just the angle of the photo or is that lik a 1000 tooth big ring?


Nope, Standard crankset (52/39). does look big in the pic though...


----------



## reg318

2011 Scott S30- Bought in April and have about 600 mile so far. Love the bike. All stock except for the accessories. Also bought my 13 year old son a Scott S50 so we can ride together.


----------



## Talmadge

*Heres mine...*

My entry level, and first, road bike. 2011 Jamis Ventura Comp. Carbon fork, Sora/Tiagra, only upgrade so far are clipless pedals. I Love Her.


----------



## silkroad

ohiostatesoccer said:


> Found this on Craiglist in a basement. It was actually in the corner flat tires covered in dust. Asked the lady how much said 100...I gave her 75 and we called it even...new tires and a tune up and she is on the road.


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Akez

jpaschal01 said:


> A few weeks ago I decided to get my first road bike. After snooping around here and a couple of other sites, I came up with my game plan for what I wanted out of the bike. In the end, I rode both a Trek 2.1 and a Felt Z85. Both had Shimano 105 components and were near the budget. The Felt Z85 was such a better ride; so much smoother. So I got this new ride today. After a month or two of adjusting from a comfort/hybrid, I'll get shoes and pedals.


Enjoy that bike! I am a mechanic at a shop that carries Felt and I build that bike daily.


----------



## francrz

*here is my!!!*

motobecabe


----------



## heybrady

Here's my almost new CAAD8 Tiagra. No upgrades except Sigma 1606 computer, saddle bag, and M520 pedals from my mtb. Still dialing in the fit, but really love this bike. Road 18 miles this morning in the rain and enjoyed it.


----------



## chris1911




----------



## launcher

great bikes!


----------



## gaspi101

MIne's nothing to look at.....who am I kiddin'! It's gorgeous! So I hang it on the wall.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

I just got the bike in March, roughly about 1650 km so far and just picked up new rims, saddle, and swiss stop yellow


----------



## PJ352

Your Tarmac is 'entry level' like a Cayman is an entry level Porsche. 

Nice bike... _enjoy!!_


----------



## geojag

BostonG said:


> My first road bike bought in March 2010: 1985 Fuji Espree, Quad butted VaLite tubing, 12 speed, Suntour groupo.
> 
> I rescued this beautiful old mare from the dark confines of what was sure to be a desolate life. She is now happy doing what she was born to do. And I am happy learning about a sport and lifestyle that was once not on my radar.
> 
> Yes, I left the reflectors on, they match my pocket protector . Besides, I use it for commuting, errands, group rides, bench presses, putting up drywall, mowing the lawn – anything really – it’s kind of my MFB (multi function bike) so the reflectors stay for now. Thanks for looking.


My first real bike was very similar, but I think an 84 model. When I first got it (2005) it was far from original. It had a Sachs-Hurret duopar RD, a Suntour Montec FD, Sugin AT cranks with tripple steel rings, a Dura-Ace BB, Suntour Superbe brakes and downtube shifters, and more recent Diacomp brake levers. The hubs and pedals were Suntour Cyclone, and the wheels were 27" Wolbler. Now it has 105 cranks, FD, and RD. I changed to 700C Campy Omega Strada Hardox semi aero tires with campy hubs. I have averaged about 150 miles a week on the bike since I got it and it is still going strong.


----------



## vipergts

I cant post it up yet but i have a trek 2.3 2011. Hopefully i can post it up with some of the upgrades


----------



## vipergts

Here am I with my trek 2.3. Upgraded the pedals to SPD (preferance with a lot of city riding and dismounting to walk) and added the Garmin Edge 800. Have some Conti 4000s coming in the mail this week as well


----------



## BMejia

Hey all, I'm new here and this is my first post! 

This is my first season and it is safe to say I am hooked...

I have a '11 Trek 1.5 (others have already posted pics of the same bike). The fit is great BUT I am not happy at all with the shifting of the front cogs. It is the stock triple. It is a crap shoot if I get a good shift or a shift at all (no problems with the rear cassette shifting). Needless to say this is not good for my confidence when I am approaching a climb. 

I have tuned it (taught myself by reading/watching) with temporary success, I have taken it to the LBS also with temporary success. The fixes last for about 20 miles then it progressively goes to ****. 
Even when it is performing at its best, it is still not what I would consider smooth or acceptable. Maybe my expectations are too high??

I am not strong enough yet to do the hills around here without the range of a triple but I do not want continue dealing with the poor performance of the shifting.

I am thinking of buying a set of Sram Apex components (50-34 up front and 11-32 in the rear). They claim to give the same versatility of a triple set but in a double. It makes sense to me that a double can be easier to tune and stay in tune...

The cost of them are not out of my range so that is not a concern of mine (although a less expensive solution would be appreciated). My question for some of you with experience in this field is: am I on the right track with making this upgrade? or would you recommend a something different to accomplish my upgrade goal? 

Second follow up question...the front derailleur of this set is "braise on". What does that mean and is it compatible with my frame or existing derailleur bracket?

Thanks everyone, I look forward to "meeting" you!
Brian


----------



## vipergts

Here is a quick shot of me with my 2011 Trek 2.3. Added the garmin 800 and the SPD pedals. Living in NYC you have to dismount your bike and take stairs a lot so going with MTB shoes was more practical. Have some Cont GP 4000s coming in the mail as the stock rear tire took some tearing in recent ride.


----------



## vipergts

And here are some pics of my cousins 2012 Trek 1.1 which i funded half of to get him into the sport. Now he will know what kind of addiction it truly is! 


2012 Trek 1.1 by Prodigy83, on Flickr


2012 Trek 1.1 by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## AndrwSwitch

BMejia said:


> I have a '11 Trek 1.5 (others have already posted pics of the same bike). The fit is great BUT I am not happy at all with the shifting of the front cogs. It is the stock triple. It is a crap shoot if I get a good shift or a shift at all (no problems with the rear cassette shifting). Needless to say this is not good for my confidence when I am approaching a climb.
> 
> I have tuned it (taught myself by reading/watching) with temporary success, I have taken it to the LBS also with temporary success. The fixes last for about 20 miles then it progressively goes to ****.
> Even when it is performing at its best, it is still not what I would consider smooth or acceptable. Maybe my expectations are too high??


A braze-on front derailleur is not compatible with your frame. You can probably get an adapter, but it adds complication. If reliability is your goal, that's the wrong direction.

But... I have a bike with a triple crank, Shimano Tiagra build and it's very reliable, at least given my expectations. Which may be different. My nicer road bike and my mountain bike both have triples too, but they also have the next step up in components.

Let's talk about expectations first - you can't shift under heavy load. You do have to be pedaling, but it needs to be low torque. This means you need to anticipate hills somewhat. I think cross-chaining can also mess with shifting. (This is when you're riding in the small cog/small chainring or large cog/large chainring combination.) It's also bad for your chain and you have those ratios available on other chain rings, so don't do it.

That's what not to do. My recipe for a drivetrain that does what I expect it to...

Things need to be clean. Especially the chain. You don't need to take it off to clean it if you don't want to. I keep a rag on the rack where I keep my bikes and wipe it down every ride. I relubricate as needed, and wipe off the excess oil. There are a lot of different opinions about which oil to use. I use bike-specific oil, but I'm sure some of the other suggestions going are okay too. Motor oil is generally regarded as unacceptable.

The pivots on the front derailleur and the area under the bottom bracket that the cables are routed over need to be clean too. Now and then, I put a drop of tri-flow on the pivots. (And wipe away the excess.)

It's a pleasant surprise how often just cleaning everything up and lubricating the chain is enough. If it's not...

The derailleur needs to be in the right place relative to the crank. That's usually seen as being as low as it can go without chainring teeth dragging on it. With triples, that's not always true. Take a close look at your derailleur. The cage is actually shaped with three "steps" on the inner plate. Triples are a little more finicky than doubles, and indexed shifting systems are a little more finicky than the old friction systems. But like I said - I have three bikes with triples that are nice and boring, one of them Tiagra, so I'm confident in the system as being workable in a normal configuration like yours. The derailleur cage needs to be parallel to the chain rings. (Actually you can play with this angle a little as a tuning thing, but parallel is a good starting point and really ought to work fine.) It's a little hard to tell if it's parallel. Usually there's a surface on the outside of the cage that's an adequate reference, and usually the outer surface of the big chainring is an adequate reference, so eyeballing these is, IME, the way to go.

The indexing needs to be right. This can be tricky and there's not a whole lot your shop can do for you. It's also sensitive to crappy housings. Consider a new set before you consider any other new components - housings are cheap and can make a really big difference. Anyway, bear in mind that your front derailleur actually has more than three positions - some positions have intermediate positions next to them for trimming. This is so that if you're in a gear combination that's causing the chain to drag on the derailleur cage, you can fix it without actually shifting gear. So make sure that you're shifting fully when you want to shift. Be assertive, and sweep the lever through its whole range. I sometimes make mistakes with this if I'm working on a bike at home, but rarely when riding. Which can lead to some "oh no!" moments and bad tunes that become quickly apparent once I get on the bike. As a starting point for indexing, make sure that your front shifter is all the way in its lowest-gear position. Click the little lever more times than you think you have to. Take up the slack in the derailleur cable by pulling more of it through the binder bolt or with the barrel adjuster. Now, turning the crank with one hand, shift up one gear. Not the little trim shift, but a big, assertive one. If it didn't work, tighten the barrel adjuster a quarter turn or so and try again. Same deal from the middle to the large chain ring. Try to go back the other way. If it doesn't work, loosen the barrel adjuster a quarter turn and try again. Now go ride the bike. If you notice you have trouble shifting in one direction but not the other, the barrel adjusters are placed where they are so you can fix it mid-ride. A lot of bikes have slightly different shifting behavior when they're being ridden than when they're on a repair stand.

Finally, indexed triple systems are more sensitive to the quality of the chainrings and the quality and presence of shift gates, pickup pins, and ramps than friction systems and, I suspect, double systems. Make sure that your chainrings are all on tightly, and if you're to the point of getting a SRAM Apex set anyway, consider a new crankset first. My favorite road bike has a 105 triple crank, and it's been well-behaved for ten years (although I think I may be due for new middle and large rings at this point.) By contrast, I could practically see an FSA chain ring I got as a maintenance part for my MTB melting from ride to ride, and the FSA Omega crank on my 'cross bike is somewhat problematic. If I bolt more money to that bike, it won't say "FSA" on it. :wink5: At least their handlebars are nice.

If your reading hasn't included parktool.com, I think their instructions are the best.


----------



## dgeesaman

BMejia said:


> I have a '11 Trek 1.5 (others have already posted pics of the same bike). The fit is great BUT I am not happy at all with the shifting of the front cogs. It is the stock triple. It is a crap shoot if I get a good shift or a shift at all (no problems with the rear cassette shifting). Needless to say this is not good for my confidence when I am approaching a climb.
> 
> I have tuned it (taught myself by reading/watching) with temporary success, I have taken it to the LBS also with temporary success. The fixes last for about 20 miles then it progressively goes to ****.
> Even when it is performing at its best, it is still not what I would consider smooth or acceptable. Maybe my expectations are too high??


Take a close look at where the front derailleur cable is attached to the derailleur. There is a nub of metal under the bolt head. The correct routing for the steel cable past the nub is "outside" the nub (away from the bolt) and over the top toward the right side of the bike. Try to wrap the cable over the top of the bolt some to get good clamping.

Mine was assembled the other way, and this affects the distance that the FD travels with each click. As you can imagine it's not tunable if it's set up incorrectly.

David


----------



## biker_on_a_budget

I paid $20 for this hog


----------



## gaspi101

biker_on_a_budget said:


> I paid $20 for this hog


Hog??? That reminds me of the racers from the eighties--Just watched American Flyers with Kevin Costner--That's the bike! It looks sweet!

I wonder if carbon fiber is going to hold up that well throughout time....:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Some of the oldest carbon fiber bikes, made in the '80s, are still rolling.

So, yes, if they were built right in the first place.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget

gaspi101 said:


> Hog??? That reminds me of the racers from the eighties--Just watched American Flyers with Kevin Costner--That's the bike! It looks sweet!
> 
> I wonder if carbon fiber is going to hold up that well throughout time....:thumbsup:


Hmm, never heard of that movie. Looks like it was before Kevin Costner got famous. Well, I love biking and I enjoy his movies, so I'll have to find a copy!


----------



## damacl6

Dang, ya'll have some sweet looking bikes. Makes it hard to keep putting road miles on my cheap MTB for a few more weeks until I can get a new road bike. I can't wait.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget

damacl6 said:


> Dang, ya'll have some sweet looking bikes. Makes it hard to keep putting road miles on my cheap MTB for a few more weeks until I can get a new road bike. I can't wait.


I went that route for years  Bought my first road bike for $20 and it's been a blast.


----------



## PJ352

AndrwSwitch said:


> Some of the oldest carbon fiber bikes, made in the '80s, are still rolling.
> 
> So, yes, if they were built right in the first place.


+1. Prospective buyers tend to focus on the fact that CF cracks rather than bends, but overlook/ ignore that it's STW ratio is the highest of any frame material.


----------



## PJ352

BMejia said:


> ... I am not happy at all with the shifting of the front cogs. It is the stock triple. *It is a crap shoot if I get a good shift or a shift at all*...


Not trying to be critical, but if you're a little more specific in describing exactly what's occuring and when, we might be able to narrow the cause(s).

As was mentioned, Tiagra is a very reliable, well designed group, so before throwing money at this, I suggest further diagnosis.

In the event you're unaware of shifter operation, here's a link:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-6LP0B-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830670794.pdf

Reference Operation of front derailleur levers (4503)

Here's a guide to FD set up (with diagram of trim):
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FD-4503/SI_5K80A_En_v1_m56577569830606982.pdf


----------



## BMejia

AndrwSwitch,

Great advice, thanks :thumbsup:! I was good on the cleaning, lubing, shifting but you mentioning the "steps" on the derailleur made me take another look... I positioned it so the chain sits closer to middle "step" and that fixed 90% of my problem. Like you implied, the deraileur was too low (set up like a double).

Just rode 45 miles and it worked better than ever. I think I know what adjustments I need to make to get the remaining 10% of my gears without rubbing.

Gonna make a few more tweaks then see how it goes. BTW, it is a Tiagra set.

Thanks!!


----------



## gaspi101

biker_on_a_budget said:


> Hmm, never heard of that movie. Looks like it was before Kevin Costner got famous. Well, I love biking and I enjoy his movies, so I'll have to find a copy!


I was a little taken aback by how 80s it is...but once it got going, it's a damn good movie.


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Picked it up today 2011 Specialized Allez Sport. I put my SPDs on from my mountain bike for now and in the process of taking off the rest of the reflectors. Took it for a short 8 mile ride today and was amazed how fast it was considering I'd been riding my full suspension mountain bike before I got this.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats (I _like_ the stealth look)...

Ride often and ride safe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmuldoon

PJ352 said:


> Congrats (I _like_ the stealth look)...
> 
> Ride often and ride safe!! :thumbsup:


Thanks it was lots of fun, can't wait to get on it again. Passed some guys on their hybrids with absolutely no effort it was so much fun. I unfortunately just noticed some scratches on the bottom side of the bike near the bottom bracket on the chain stays right where the wheel near where the wheel is but could not possibly have been done by me. No idea what to do now.


----------



## sherlock

jeffmuldoon said:


> Thanks it was lots of fun, can't wait to get on it again. Passed some guys on their hybrids with absolutely no effort it was so much fun. I unfortunately just noticed some scratches on the bottom side of the bike near the bottom bracket on the chain stays right where the wheel near where the wheel is but could not possibly have been done by me. No idea what to do now.


Something could have flicked up—road debris? Is it actual scratches in the paint or just hardened muck/paint transfer?


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Its actually scratches in the paint.


----------



## PJ352

Bring it back to your LBS (and don't wait long to do so). If they try to tell you that the chips were caused by stones kicking up ask them why similar damage isn't present on the bottom of the downtube (assuming it isn't). 

Specialized offers a one year warranty on paint damage, and what's pictured here is clearly unacceptable for a new bike.


----------



## jeffmuldoon

There are no scratches on the downtube at all. I just checked the whole bike over and noticed one more little scratch farther back on the chain stay closer to the cassette maybe 2 or 3 inches away. They are a well known shop in my area and supposedly top specialized dealer in the area. Besides those scratches the bike is perfect. Should i not ride it tomorrow? I won't be able to go to get it looked at till monday as I have my college graduation tomorrow. Hopefully that isn't waiting too long.

Edit: should i make a new thread about this in this forum or the specialized forum? Also should i demand a new frame, upgrades or what?


----------



## PJ352

jeffmuldoon said:


> There are no scratches on the downtube at all. I just checked the whole bike over and noticed one more little scratch farther back on the chain stay closer to the cassette maybe 2 or 3 inches away. They are a well known shop in my area and supposedly top specialized dealer in the area. Besides those scratches the bike is perfect. Should i not ride it tomorrow? I won't be able to go to get it looked at till monday as I have my college graduation tomorrow. Hopefully that isn't waiting too long.
> 
> Edit: should i make a new thread about this in this forum or the specialized forum? Also should i demand a new frame, upgrades or what?


the scratches don't look like the type that would be made riding over loose gravel or newly paved roads, so I can believe there are no other areas with similar damage. 

If I had to guess, they look more like gouges - like something metallic came in contact with that area.

Your call on riding the bike, but IMO the less miles you ride it and the sooner you get it back to your LBS, the stronger your argument that the bike was delivered in that condition.

Also your call on starting a thread in the Spec forum. Specialized has a very good rep on warranty issues, so I suspect members there will offer the same, but it wouldn't hurt to get some additional thoughts/ opinions/ experiences. 

Speaking of opinions, I'd go for a new frame. Some LBS's will go to bat for the customer and sometimes the customer needs to push a little and ultimately discuss a resolution with their rep. Time will tell how this plays out, but I suggest you take a pro-active (but constructive) roll.


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Cool thanks alot, I'm gonna start one over in the specialized forum and see if anyone else has had this problem and if so what Specialized did for them. I was so upset when i saw them. I guess I should've checked the whole bike over before I left the LBS but I assumed a new bike wouldn't have damage like that.


----------



## vipergts

Any reputable bike shop will take the bike back and exchange it.


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Awesome hopefully they have one in my size. Its a 54 so I feel like thats pretty commons size.


----------



## PJ352

vipergts said:


> Any reputable bike shop will take the bike back and exchange it.


LBS's aren't the ultimate resolver of warranty issues, the dealer rep is. IMO it's likely this will be treated as a warranty issue, unless the LBS admits fault (_highly_ unlikely).


----------



## vipergts

Depends when I purchased my 1st trek I discovered a few scratches and took it in. They gave me another one on the spot no questions asked.

But again it depends the shop. Some are final sale as you walk put and others like mine give you a 30 day trial period.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget

Aw why are you going to take those reflectors off??


----------



## jeffmuldoon

biker_on_a_budget said:


> Aw why are you going to take those reflectors off??


I guess its the mountain biker in me cuz in the MTB world the first thing you do is take off all reflectors


----------



## PJ352

vipergts said:


> Depends when I purchased my 1st trek I discovered a few scratches and took it in. They gave me another one on the spot no questions asked.
> 
> But again it depends the shop. *Some are final sale as you walk put and others like mine give you a 30 day trial period.*


The level of involvement depends on the shop, but IME one of the reps jobs is warranty resolution. Your situation is somewhat unusual because the LBS normally notifies the rep of a problem and the rep works with their contacts on a remedy. 

The LBS can (and should) represent the customer, but (as mentioned) _the warranty is offered and backed by the manufacturer_. Because that's the case, I disagree with the bolded statement. Unless the LBS is selling used, the manufacturer states the warranty terms, not the LBS.

EDIT: I think you're referring to return policies when you mention final sales and 30 day trials. This issue is most likely a warranty claim and the frame will be treated as 'defective'.


----------



## vipergts

PJ352 said:


> The level of involvement depends on the shop, but IME one of the reps jobs is warranty resolution. Your situation is somewhat unusual because the LBS normally notifies the rep of a problem and the rep works with their contacts on a remedy.
> 
> The LBS can (and should) represent the customer, but (as mentioned) _the warranty is offered and backed by the manufacturer_. Because that's the case, I disagree with the bolded statement. Unless the LBS is selling used, the manufacturer states the warranty terms, not the LBS.
> 
> EDIT: I think you're referring to return policies when you mention final sales and 30 day trials. This issue is most likely a warranty claim and the frame will be treated as 'defective'.


Bingo. If during the time period I find anything wrong with the bike it goes back no questions ask. After 30 days it's on me to work with the warranty. That is why I said it depends the shop. Some don't give you the luxury of being able to return within 30 days and I can understand why many have a final sale policy as well.


----------



## monkeyzero

GonRidin said:


> Might be a far cry from an entry level bike, but it's my first, lol... Pinarello fp3... With my habit of upgrading I knew it would wind up being cheaper in the long run for me to get something that I shouldn't have to upgrade anytime soon.... Put about 100 miles on it in the three weeks that I've had it and am planning on a 70+ mile loop on sunday.... Having friends that have been riding for years makes ya have to step up your game pretty quickly, lol..
> 
> No upgrades on it yet, won't be able to do that for a while.. Using my spd pedals and shoes from off my mountain bike (which has had platforms on it for quite a while), using the helmet that I used for mountain biking, and I bought the cadence sensor for the garmin 305 that I use for running as my computer, lol...


I can't stop staring at its wigglyness! It's enchanting! And awesome!


----------



## monkeyzero

> Here is a quick shot of me with my 2011 Trek 2.3. Added the garmin 800 and the SPD pedals. Living in NYC you have to dismount your bike and take stairs a lot so going with MTB shoes was more practical. Have some Cont GP 4000s coming in the mail as the stock rear tire took some tearing in recent ride.


That pic looks straight out of a catalog, love it!


----------



## jeffmuldoon

As an update to my scratched frame I brought the bike in this morning and they looked at it and said that it was most likely from the stand it was on for display. They had another in my size in the back of the shop so they got it out and switched my bottle cages, pedals, computer and seat bag over to the new frame. They then gave me a multitool 2 tubes and some tire levers as an apology. Pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## silkroad

that's an awesome deal. lol


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Yeah. Pretty good deal is right.


----------



## hotpockets

*Caad9*

OK so I bought my first road bike and like it so far (aprox 100mls). I plan on riding a few times a week back and forth to work (5 miles) and longer rides on weekends. I test rode one other bike, the specialized Allez with sram components and liked them but the fit was just off a bit. So I continued on. I put my leg over the CAAD9 and instantly fell in love with the fit. I have 105 components and don't like the front derailer shifting as much as I liked the sram shifting. But I thought fit was most important. Another thing to consider, the cranks, I have only tried the double and would like to try out the compact. I'm wondering if it would be hard or costly to switch that out. Lots of hills around here and my level of fitness in not that good. Hopefully I will get in better shape and get my shifters dialed in. I dont want to sound like I'm complaining but.


----------



## sherlock

hotpockets said:


> Another thing to consider, the cranks, I have only tried the double and would like to try out the compact. I'm wondering if it would be hard or costly to switch that out. Lots of hills around here and my level of fitness in not that good. Hopefully I will get in better shape and get my shifters dialed in. I dont want to sound like I'm complaining but.


You mean you have the compact (two-ring) and want a triple?

RE: your front deraileur: it might just need some adjustment/tuning. The 105 FD should be pretty smooth.


----------



## Gus90

My second road bike. First one was a hand me down from the 70's, an ichiban? i think. Gave it to my brother then it got stolen. So 20 years later...


----------



## buster71

*My new-to-me 2009 Jamis Ventura Comp*

Found on Craigslist. My first "real" road bike! Stock, except for upgraded Mavic Aksium Race wheels. Maiden voyage coming up this weekend!


----------



## Alkan

How much was it?


----------



## buster71

Alkan said:


> How much was it?


Four Sixty. Wireless Cateye included.

Best part of the deal was that I felt comfortable with the PO and the bike was purchased and serviced at the LBS I trust the most. Plus, the bike (supposedly) only has 300 miles on her.


----------



## vipergts

monkeyzero said:


> That pic looks straight out of a catalog, love it!


Thanks Man!


----------



## vipergts

jeffmuldoon said:


> As an update to my scratched frame I brought the bike in this morning and they looked at it and said that it was most likely from the stand it was on for display. They had another in my size in the back of the shop so they got it out and switched my bottle cages, pedals, computer and seat bag over to the new frame. They then gave me a multitool 2 tubes and some tire levers as an apology. Pretty pleased with the result.


You have a good shop there  Great it was hassle free!


----------



## collegekid121

This is a pic of my bike four or five months ago on my kurt kinetic trainer. Since then I've gotten a new saddle (specialized toupe expert), new cycling computer (garmin edge 500 bundle) and I recently bought and received Rol Race SL wheels.


----------



## Gus90

This is my second bike, first was 20 yrs ago and a hand me down, ichiban? I think. Passed it on to my brother and it got stolen. 20 yrs later...


----------



## Gus90

Here's mine


----------



## vipergts

Nice Defy!


----------



## cleon

Beautiful!


----------



## Br.swans

Hey guys, new here. Just picked up my first road bike. Used to be very into bmx back in the day but then came cars and girls so now Im getting back into cycling and thought Id give the road a try. I just got a mid 80's (I think) Gitane Team Pro from a friend of a friend for $200 including a helmet and Shimano rd 75 shoes (which are too small if anyone wants to buy them sz43). My friend has been riding for a little bit and his step dad used to own a LBS so he's been tinkering with it. Definitely need to get a few things for it, but here she is. Let me know what you guys think. Good deal?


----------



## RickRandhawa

Great bike Gus! How do you like your saddle? Im thinking about getting one.

Any issues with clamping the frame? I was always told to do it from the seatpost.


----------



## Gus90

I like the saddle, still getting used to it though. I do get a little sore after a long ride. But same on my Cannondale Bad Boy to a lesser degree. Probably just need to dial in the fitting a little more. I only rested the bike on the stand for this picture and hardly clamped it at all. I would not ever recommend clamping the frame at all since it's carbon. I'm trying to find an LBS that sells the set post clamp that Giant has on their website.


----------



## Gus90

I really like the saddle. Very comfortable and I like the way it matches the color scheme of the bike too. As for the stand, I didn't clamp the bike really at all. Just had it balancing for the picture. I would never recommend clamping the carbon frame or seat post. I think Giant makes a seat post clamp adaptor for just such a purpose. I'm trying to find an LBS that has it in stock or I may have to order it.


----------



## RickRandhawa

My new CAAD10. I have some SPD pedals sitting here, but this is my first road bike, first time riding in traffic, etc...figured I have enough stuff to worry about right now and don't need to add clipping/unclipping into the mixyet.


----------



## RickRandhawa

Here is my new CAAD10. I have SPD pedals/shoes sitting here but this is my first road bike, first time trying to ride in traffic, etc...figured I'd give it a week or two before I make it any more complicated. Prolly a good idea too because I almost felt today when I braked too hard, I'm sure if I'd have been clipped in I would have fallen for sure, lol. 













Gus90 said:


> I really like the saddle. Very comfortable and I like the way it matches the color scheme of the bike too. As for the stand, I didn't clamp the bike really at all. Just had it balancing for the picture. I would never recommend clamping the carbon frame or seat post. I think Giant makes a seat post clamp adaptor for just such a purpose. I'm trying to find an LBS that has it in stock or I may have to order it.


I think I'll be doing a similar red/black/white color scheme to yours. Can you tell me where you got your seat bag?


----------



## sherlock

RickRandhawa said:


> Here is my new CAAD10. I have SPD pedals/shoes sitting here but this is my first road bike, first time trying to ride in traffic, etc...figured I'd give it a week or two before I make it any more complicated. Prolly a good idea too because I almost felt today when I braked too hard, I'm sure if I'd have been clipped in I would have fallen for sure, lol.


Good move. Get used to riding in traffic, signalling, finding the right gears for the right stretch of road, dodging bad surfaces/obstacles/etc. Once you've upped your pace and are comfortable, switch in the SPD pedals. Take it easy, and don't be afraid to unclip early when you're getting started.


----------



## silkroad

Br.swans said:


> Good deal?


i think the frame is too big for you.


----------



## Br.swans

silkroad said:


> i think the frame is too big for you.


O ok...


----------



## SFTifoso

I ordered a 1.1 from LBS that I yet have to take delivery of, but now I'm thinking I should pay the extra for a 1.2. You think the LBS would let me change my order and pay the extra, even though they've already ordered and assembled the 1.1?


----------



## RickRandhawa

SFTifoso said:


> I ordered a 1.1 from LBS that I yet have to take delivery of, but now I'm thinking I should pay the extra for a 1.2. You think the LBS would let me change my order and pay the extra, even though they've already ordered and assembled the 1.1?


I don't think they should have a problem with it since it's never been ridden. People do this all the time-either upgrade, get a dif size, etc. I took mine back and asked the standard crank to be switched out for compact a few days later, they did it free.


----------



## vipergts

RickRandhawa said:


> I don't think they should have a problem with it since it's never been ridden. People do this all the time-either upgrade, get a dif size, etc. I took mine back and asked the standard crank to be switched out for compact a few days later, they did it free.


Bingo! Considering it is a 1.1 it will sell so they will just keep it at the shop on display. They will order the 1.2 with no issue.


----------



## LMWEL

*My latest Upgrade (Craigslist finally pays off !)*

I've been shopping for a replacement wheelset for a year or so. I get on Craigslist almost daily hoping to find a sweet deal, (Budget concerns you know). Well I got really lucky and found these brand new Mavic Cosmic Elites for less than half of the retail price. Take offs from someone's new Orbea Tri bike. Score !


----------



## jtday1028

posted pics of new bike


----------



## Gus90

RickRandhawa said:


> Here is my new CAAD10. I have SPD pedals/shoes sitting here but this is my first road bike, first time trying to ride in traffic, etc...figured I'd give it a week or two before I make it any more complicated. Prolly a good idea too because I almost felt today when I braked too hard, I'm sure if I'd have been clipped in I would have fallen for sure, lol.
> 
> I think I'll be doing a similar red/black/white color scheme to yours. Can you tell me where you got your seat bag?


I bought it from Spokes in Wheaton, IL. (spokesbikes.com). The brand is deTours, model is guppy.


----------



## rasputinlv

very nice! I just got caad8 6


----------



## cleon

Here's mine...


----------



## sinister_designs

Here is my "2010" GTR Sport.


----------



## ecmoney

I dont have any pics yet, But i just ordered my new 2011 Felt AR5. I am 6'4 200lbs. I ordered a 61 so i hope its all good. I ride mtn bikes alot (scott 29'er) and I race professional motocross so cycling is my cross training and I cant wait to ride on the road. I am also new to this forum so yep thats it for me


----------



## ourdiales

*betsy*

caad 10 ultegra great freaking bike


----------



## sinister_designs

cleon said:


> Here's mine...


Swan Mtn near breck?


----------



## mvallejo

sweet pics guys!


----------



## CyclingVirtual

some nice bikes


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

killerRabbit said:


> Might not be entry level, but its my first.


That's one nice set-up! and what a nice first bike.


----------



## cleon

Revamped my old ride with a new frame...


----------



## ecub

Great looking bikes. Here's my contribution...

*2011 Trek Madone 4.7 (52cm)*
*Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 ACC (Clincher) 
*Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Plus (tubed setup)


----------



## cleon

That is a beautiful Trek!


----------



## jtday1028

*New CF Road Bike*

Got into cycling in February of this year. Bought a 2010 Specialized Allez Steel Double from my LBS. After riding over 1000 miles over the summer, I decided to upgrade to a Carbon Fiber bike to start racing. After mulling back in forth between a 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 or the 2011 Motobecane Immortal Fire, I finally pulled th trigger on the Immortal, and boy am I gld i did. put about 100 miles on it the first week.... the thing is amazing (will post full eview of the new bike in a couple weeks) it came with full SRAM Force grupo and Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset.... all for 1899 delivered. Can't beat it. Its made me easily 2mph faster than i was on the Allez.


----------



## jeepseahawk

Only upgrades are my mountain clipless pedals and cheap bottle cages Next post will be 10 so I can post photo.


----------



## jeepseahawk




----------



## LMWEL

*My latest upgrade (Craiglist finally pays off)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been shopping for a replacement wheelset for a year or so. I get on Craigslist almost daily hoping to find a sweet deal, (Budget concerns you know). Well I got really lucky and found these brand new Mavic Cosmic Elites for less than half of the retail price. Take offs from someone's new Orbea Tri bike. Score !


----------



## rgg01

*my Ribble*

Complete Campagnolo Veloce group with Khamsin wheels. 
Fizik Aliante Gamma seat
Look Keo pedals
Rode it for the first time last night, I loved my Cannondale MTB bike this, this one is special to me!
View attachment 240443


----------



## fuzzy

Wow, when you guys go entry level you don't mess around 

I have an Electra Townie complete with dork disk and reflectors in the spokes....I know it isn't a road bike style bike but I have put about 500 miles on it and lost over 20 lbs, and that was the reason I got it plus I do enjoy riding it. (I tried to post a pic but don't have enough post) I do want a bike like some of the ones in this thread. Today I just missed a Felt S32 tri bike that was in my price range on CL. I just saw it today, emailed about it, and they just sold it today.  I am still looking for my entry level 2 bike. I hate to even guess what some of you guys next bikes will be.


----------



## cleon

I'm really just saving up for this,


----------



## dcprez

2010 Scattante CFR Comp 5700. No upgrades yet, just yanked the pedals off the mountain bike to get it rolling.


----------



## vipergts

rgg01 said:


> Complete Campagnolo Veloce group with Khamsin wheels.
> Fizik Aliante Gamma seat
> Look Keo pedals
> Rode it for the first time last night, I loved my Cannondale MTB bike this, this one is special to me!
> View attachment 240443


That is a beauty! Wish they had a Ribble shop in New York City!


----------



## acidrane

no picture yet but i just bought a windsor fens. should be coming on tuesday.


----------



## Archangel1183

I can't post a pic of mine as I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## johnny dollar

Archangel1183 said:


> I can't post a pic of mine as I don't have 10 posts yet.


you do now.


----------



## Archangel1183

johnny dollar said:


> you do now.


Yep. I had to post***** to post some pictures in another thread. Here's a couple pics and a list of parts. I know it's nothing special, but it's mine. 

2005 Raleigh Grand Prix
- Aluminum Frame
- Carbon Fork
- Carbon FSA Crank
- Carbon Seat Post
- Shimano WH-R540 Wheelset
- 9 Speed STI Tiagra Shifters 
- 105 Rear Derailleur/ Tiagra Front
- Tektro Calipers


----------



## acidrane

nice!


----------



## ecmoney

That ribble is real nice


----------



## rgg01

I live in Dubai so Ribble were not interested at first, I really liked the look of it and for the price I was sold, so I persisted until I found the right guy. He told me to order online and select the options I wanted, then select shop delivery, I then had to mail him the order number and he deducted the VAT (not applicable to orders going outside the EU-20%) and when the bike was built I arranged my own shippers to collect it. I get a deal through the fact that we use airfreight quite a lot and the rest is bike heaven.
I thought Ribble sold in the States as Pedalforce?


----------



## TonyG

My first was a Trek 1.1, had it for 2 months... just upgraded yesterday to a Madone 4.7. WOW, what a difference.


----------



## silkroad

Not really an upgrade but made few additions...


----------



## acidrane

i got it yesterday!


----------



## cpltomcat

*My First Roadie*

Ladies and gentlemen, the Sunn Roader. Soon available _with pedals_! Will only weigh 10kg with pedals which I was pretty surprised by! Now if I can do the same... :thumbsup:


----------



## tdietz87

Guess I'll post mine. Very road road bike, and well worth it!


----------



## fuzzy

Just got this Trek 2.3 today. I don't have any clipless shoes but I still was able to put 13 miles on it with just my tennis shoes. I was told it had 185 miles on it and odo had that on it too. It has Ultegra front and rear derailleurs, crank, brakes, shifters and pedals. It has a Selle seat, Easton wheels, and a cateye wireless computer and a few other aftermarket add ons. It is a lot faster than my "comfort" bike and is fun to ride but I still have some work to do on getting everything set up for me, I think it is going to be fun.


----------



## Rashadabd

2012 Felt F85 with Selle SMP Saddle and Keo Look pedals as my first upgrades. I am not sure how much more I will invest in this bike since my goal is to eventually build/buy a Carbon Felt AR series in the near future. 1 ride so far and I love this thing,,,, I can't sleep waiting to get out again tomorrow!


----------



## Doorknob

Thanks to all who have taken the time to post their rides. Lot's of beautiful bikes here. I am ordering a bike on Monday and will post (if I ever get my post count up).
Aloha


----------



## jagron11

Adding mine to the list. Picked it up yesterday. 19 miles in.


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice! Lots of great entry gear on here. I have seriously fallen in love with cycling. It only took 2 rides and about 20+ miles....


----------



## Trower

Well this is what got me hooked on road biking (long time MTBer). My Uncle gave it to me out of his barn, and it really made me enjoy road biking. Use it as a commuter right now, its suicide fixed (frewheel brazed, and brazed onto the hub), Ross Professional Gran Tour. Weighs a ton, but rides nice and is a good commuter:yes:


----------



## dcorn

Starter bike, Specialized Allez I found on CL for $450. Rode it for about 8 months before deciding I liked the sport and needed a better bike.










My upgrade:










and new wheels, Rolf Prima Echelon


----------



## rgg01

That is what I call an upgrade, kudos


----------



## dcorn

Thanks man. I have a tendency to gawk at expensive things and have a hard time passing up good deals. Browsing a local store and they had the 2010 model S1 (w/Ultegra) for $500 off, which put it at about the same price of a 2011 CAAD10 with lower SRAM group. Rode them both, left with the Cervelo. I also have friends that are good at persuading me to buy things lol. That's what led to the bike and the new wheelset...


----------



## Rashadabd

Cervelo makes a really good product. Congrats on the purchase. Although I just bought my Felt, I test rode a S2 the other day and was completely impressed. That thing felt very fast. I plan on going Carbin in the next six or so months and I am down to three bikes: The Felt F6, F5 or the Cervelo S2.


----------



## Rashadabd

That should have been carbon, sorry.:blush2:


----------



## dcorn

Yes, the bike is crazy fast and still very light even though it's aluminum. I'm not easy on it either at 190lbs and strong legs from a life of soccer. Just didn't want to pay the price for the carbon model quite yet. 

Although I do have my eye on a new Allez Evo or Tarmac. I've always loved Specialized, just don't know if I want to give up the aero frame.


----------



## Rashadabd

Funny... I come from a similar background (football and track) and ride bikes the same way. My guess is that, in the end, everything else is going to feel like a step down after riding a Cervelo and you will end up with an S2 or something like that (if the budget allows). Their stuff is quality. Try Felt, if you want cheaper Aero and Carbon. The Willier Izoard XP and the Fuji SST 2.0 might also be wrth keeping an eye on.


----------



## votoms888

jtday1028 said:


> Got into cycling in February of this year. Bought a 2010 Specialized Allez Steel Double from my LBS. After riding over 1000 miles over the summer, I decided to upgrade to a Carbon Fiber bike to start racing. After mulling back in forth between a 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 or the 2011 Motobecane Immortal Fire, I finally pulled th trigger on the Immortal, and boy am I gld i did. put about 100 miles on it the first week.... the thing is amazing (will post full eview of the new bike in a couple weeks) it came with full SRAM Force grupo and Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset.... all for 1899 delivered. Can't beat it. Its made me easily 2mph faster than i was on the Allez.


Looking into the same bike for next year but I wanna do a flatbar conversion.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks a nice bike for the price. The Fuji SST 2.0, Felt F6 and Willier Izoard all come in around the same price and are all carbon as well. It looks like the Motobecane might come with better components though.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

votoms888 said:


> Looking into the same bike for next year but I wanna do a flatbar conversion.


Please don't.

Why do I care? Because I hate to see perfectly good road frames messed up that way. Why is it in your interests not to? Because if a bike fits you with drop bars, you need a much, much longer stem to make it fit with flat bars. You may not even be able to find one that's long enough. You can upsize, but the head tube gets taller with the rest of the bike. Now that you've finally got your oversized monstrosity set up with a -17 degree 140mm stem, slammed, and the saddle sitting on the top tube, you need to throw a bunch of money at buying the appropriate controls. After all that, you'll have something that looks and rides pretty much indistinguishably from a hybrid that would have come out of the box with flat bars. Except that you may not be able to get the bars low enough or far enough, even upsizing, and if you're a taller person, there may not be enough "up" to size.

Alternatively, you can sit bolt upright and have every little bump in the road abuse your back and a poorly behaved front wheel.


----------



## gtpharr

Having converted a road bike or 2 back and forth between drop bars and flat bars, I would strongly disagree with the below advice. If you really want a nice flat bar bike, go for it! I hope you enjoy your flat bar bike as much as I enjoy mine.



AndrwSwitch said:


> Please don't.
> 
> Why do I care? Because I hate to see perfectly good road frames messed up that way. Why is it in your interests not to? Because if a bike fits you with drop bars, you need a much, much longer stem to make it fit with flat bars. You may not even be able to find one that's long enough. You can upsize, but the head tube gets taller with the rest of the bike. Now that you've finally got your oversized monstrosity set up with a -17 degree 140mm stem, slammed, and the saddle sitting on the top tube, you need to throw a bunch of money at buying the appropriate controls. After all that, you'll have something that looks and rides pretty much indistinguishably from a hybrid that would have come out of the box with flat bars. Except that you may not be able to get the bars low enough or far enough, even upsizing, and if you're a taller person, there may not be enough "up" to size.
> 
> Alternatively, you can sit bolt upright and have every little bump in the road abuse your back and a poorly behaved front wheel.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

That didn't take long.  It's a free country.


----------



## MYMOJO34

My '09 Allez. Before and After upgrades:












Of course, I'm picking it up from the shop today. I'll post a pic of the most recent upgrade later on (I hope!).


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice! What kind of wheels and saddle did you add?


----------



## MYMOJO34

Thanks!

Due to budgetary constraints the saddle is just a Riva. The next upgrade I do will probably be a better saddle.

The wheels are H + son SL42s. I love the look of deep wheels but being a heavier rider - 265 lbs at the moment - I needed something a bit more bulletproof... and again had to work within a budget. I figured an extra pound or two on the wheels isnt a big deal when I can trim 25 lbs from the engine, ya know?

Oh, oh... GREAT story about the wheels! Within the first 100 miles - less than a week after they were put on - a car cut me off and I hit a curb @ 25 mph. *DAMMIT!* I dislocated my shoulder. The wheel? Not a scratch.


----------



## Rashadabd

Crazy.... sorry to hear about your shoulder. We need more bike specific paths/roads in my opinion. We have the WO&D trail out here and it is so nice to ride without cars. Hey, the wheels are durable and they look cool, sounds like a win to me. The great things about bikes is that you can always upgrade (and get lighter) in the future.


----------



## zack crockett

I just spent an hour looking through this thread and wow, there are some nice bikes in here!

I'm looking to purchase my first road bike and I was wondering if some of you could provide me with some advice. I've been Craigslist surfing and I found a 2004 Trek 5200 (full Ultegra Standard Double; Fizik Aliante saddle, Mavic Ksyrium wheels Bontrager RL Hardcase tires, Reynolds fork) for $850. Can someone tell me if this is a good deal?

I'm still looking at my options for bikes under $1,000 (other possibilities include Specialized Allez Comp, or a comparable Cannondale) but from what I've read, this is a great bike for the price.

Thanks!
Zack


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Not a good deal. Ultegra's a nice group, but I don't think a bike that age is worth $850. Neither Mavic wheels nor Bontrager anything is value-added. Bontrager stuff is not necessarily bad, but it's one of Trek's brands and they use it to release everything from really cheap things to things someone would buy on purpose, aftermarket. I continue not to understand why someone would buy a non-aero system wheel like the Ksyrium. Unless it was quite cheap.


----------



## zack crockett

Thanks Andrew -- I really appreciate the advice. I've researched a good amount, but I've had trouble understanding some of the subtleties of what makes a good bike. 

Would you happen to have any recommendations on a good bike for around $1,000 (preferably less). I'm leaning toward buying a bike that's a few years used, because I figure I can get something of much higher quality. Could you suggest something I might take a look at?

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I think you're on the right track with used. And the 5200 would not be a bad bike. I just don't think it's worth $850.

If you don't know what you're doing, in my opinion the best deal going, if you can find it, is on a consignment bike from a shop, or on a 2010 that's still on a shop floor, or 2011, although the mark downs won't be as good.

Fit is hugely important with bikes. Sometimes you may find that you get backed into buying a new bike because it's very difficult to get a good fit without test riding a lot of bikes, and it's prohibitively annoying to test ride a bunch of used bikes one at a time if you don't have a store near you that deals in them and can't predict which bikes will fit you from measurements. If that's the case, don't worry about it - even Shimano's lower-end component groups work very well, and what you really notice during a ride is whether your body is in the right position.


----------



## Rashadabd

In my humble opinion, even at the $1,000 price point, you are best off taking that money and going to a bike shop and getting properly fit for a new bike (fit is huge and I really didn't understand how important it is at first). I have a brand new 2012 Felt F85 (great starter aluminum bike) and I paid $999.00. Felt has a number of other similarly priced bikes as well. You can get a a Cannondale Synapse for around $800.00 as well. These are great bikes to start with and I can tell you that I am VERY pleased with my Felt. In fact, when I make the move to carbon in the near future, I am almost certain that I will buy Felt again. That being said, Trek makes good products and you are certainly getting some good upgrades on components at that price. I just would get the better bike first and buy the component upgrades when I can at a later date.


----------



## Natedogz

jeffmuldoon said:


> As an update to my scratched frame I brought the bike in this morning and they looked at it and said that it was most likely from the stand it was on for display. They had another in my size in the back of the shop so they got it out and switched my bottle cages, pedals, computer and seat bag over to the new frame. They then gave me a multitool 2 tubes and some tire levers as an apology. Pretty pleased with the result.


Great customer service and nice looking bike! :thumbsup:

I'm considering the 2011 Specialized Allez Elite Compact, what would you do different with your purchase if you could start over?


----------



## gtpharr

Zack,

Condition is everything on that bike, If it is in very condition and has been well cared for, $850 is a fair price. 

The Trek 5200 was a popular bike and used ones still sell very well on ebay. Here are some examples of 5200's that sold recently on ebay:

1996 for $500
2002 for $855
2002 for $935
2002 for $1225
2006 foir $850
unknown year for $800
unknown year for $980

Based upon the above sales, $850 for the 2004 you're looking at seens like a very reasonable starting point. It is not a once in life time deal, but is is not significantly overpriced either. Again, condition is everything.

Here is what I learned about buying new $1000 entry level road bikes. You buy the bike for $1000 plus tax. You ride it 6 months to a year and get the urge to start upgrading. You either put more money into upgrading that bike or you try to sell it to buy a better bike. If you try to sell that bike, you will be lucky to get $500 - $600 out of it.

On the other hand, you buy a nice used $850 bike. If you get a decent deal up front and take good care of it, it will hold it's value very well. After a year or two, you should be able to sell it for very close to what you paid for it.





zack crockett said:


> I just spent an hour looking through this thread and wow, there are some nice bikes in here!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first road bike and I was wondering if some of you could provide me with some advice. I've been Craigslist surfing and I found a 2004 Trek 5200 (full Ultegra Standard Double; Fizik Aliante saddle, Mavic Ksyrium wheels Bontrager RL Hardcase tires, Reynolds fork) for $850. Can someone tell me if this is a good deal?
> 
> I'm still looking at my options for bikes under $1,000 (other possibilities include Specialized Allez Comp, or a comparable Cannondale) but from what I've read, this is a great bike for the price.
> 
> Thanks!
> Zack


----------



## votoms888

This is my bike. It's a Diamondback Insight 3. Almost pulled the trigger on a 2011 Kona PHD ($1349 @ LBS) but my friend told me to buy this one. I originally ordered it from Nashbar, they wouldn't ship it to my alternate US shipping address because I live in Canada. I ended up ordering it through Amazon.com (sold by Nashbar) and the transaction went through without any hitches. MSRP was $820 and I got it for $449 + WA taxes because that is where it was shipped. Picked it up last week and brought it over to my friends place on Friday night, he is an avid biker and enthusiast so basically my personal bike mechanic. He had it assembled and adjusted buy Saturday morning. He also took the liberty of adding a few things to my bike that he had kicking around in his workshop. 

-Specialized Ti skewers
-Race Face handlebars
-Specialized carbon seatpost
-Maxxis Columbiere 700x25c 
-Trek Insight bike computer

He weighed my bike (17" frame) in stock form and it was 23.5lbs after he was done it weighed a nice 21.6lbs. Not bad for the money I spent. Despite having Kestrel, Salsa, and numerous other bikes, he commutes on a 2010 Diamondback Insight 3 (19" frame) that now weighs 20lbs. Once I hit 100kms we are going to do some more stuff to it. Probably lighter pedals and a new saddle. =D Depending on how much it will cost, I would like to get this thing sub-20. Like I said in a previous post, I might be better off buying another bike instead. 

Future Plans?
-Avid Single Digit Ultimate 
-Carbon Cranks
-XTR FR and RR
-better rear cassette

Not a very good pic, very very cloudy here today. And please forgive my Corgi's fur flying around the bottom...he sheds like crazy.


----------



## MYMOJO34

That's a sharp Diamondback!


----------



## votoms888

MYMOJO34 said:


> That's a sharp Diamondback!


Thanks!!! 

For the money, I think I did pretty well. I think Nashbar/Amazon is almost sold out. I am trying to get my other friend to buy this one as well.

The stem was flipped and is still a little high and I can't raise the seat anymore without locking my knees so I am going to remove the last spacer from below the stem and put it on top. The seat and bars are pretty level right now.


----------



## spencerw

This is only my 2nd post but my bike is a 2010 Caad 8. My upgrades are new tape and an edge 800, which I love. After I get to my goal speed I will be getting the Felt AR5. Caad 8 is a great bike though.


----------



## Rashadabd

I looked at the CAAD 8. I think Cannondale has some great entry level products. I'm just not blown away by their more expensive bikes though and would choose something else.


----------



## ezrida

*First carbon bike*

Have been reading the forum for a while. Finally got one, so here's mine


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice! I like the white on white paint scheme with the silver highlights. Enjoy the ride...


----------



## PJ352

Looks like a '12 Expert.. _very_ nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## zack crockett

Just bought my first road bike this past Tuesday - 2011 Cannondale Super Six 5, on clearance.
About 18.2 lbs. without pedals. Put a little over 200 miles on her in three days, and can't seem to get myself off the saddle.


----------



## ant209

Got my first road bike 2 months ago from BD, sora spec, not knowing if this something I can get into. Have 350 miles on it with a 30mile ride yesterday.

Upgraded parts was bottle cages, topeak morph, forte cloth rim tape, gatorskin tires, transit seat bag, Sigma 1609 computer, SPD-M520 pedals


----------



## double_b

Finally getting around to posting a pic of my bike in this thread. I got it used in July. 2007 Fuji Rouabaix. I just put new Zaffiro(not Pro) tires on it. Went with the yellow.

I haven't done a fitting and the thing is I didn't even adjust anything after I bought it The guy I bought it from was shorter than me. It's a 58cm frame(I'm 5'-10" w/ 32" inseam).and I'm very comfortable on it. I wonder sometimes if the stem has too much up angle and at some point I will do a proper fitting. 


bike-2011 by bahn_b, on Flickr


----------



## Natedogz

I was leaning towards Allez due to its frame material but the Secteur is more comfortable and I want to ride.  
Pic on inaugural ride last Sunday afternoon! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All stock except my Crank Brother Candy pedals, just under 21lbs as it sits.


----------



## Mello Velo

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## stephen9666

2010 Trek 7.1 FX that I bought new last year. This was a great starter bike. 

Wald folding rear baskets and rear rack. Kryptonite Series 2 lock. Planet Bike Superflash light and a mirror.

Here it is after a trip to the garden center.


----------



## scryan

Don't mind me while I ugly up this thread a little bit 

Not my first or nicest bike... but it is my entry level one for sure.








woot for the anti-hybrid. Pretty fun for a $35 bike with a $10 pair of handlebars.


----------



## acetylcholine

ZOMG Thousands of apologies for the phone camera pic, ill try to repost more w/ a better camera later.

I bought a Nishiki mountain bike from a megastore before i realized that i was never going to get it dirty. Between the end of last year and this summer, i tossed about 1200 miles on it, mostly on a MUT. Totally should have gotten a road bike to start with, oh well.

Plan was to go ride some bikes, figure out what i wanted, then save up over winter. I consolidated some hobbies so I had some $$$ saved up already, but i needed to save rest.... oh, but Zero Percent Financing, you sneaky devil!

So i go test ride and come home the next day with this:










It's a full carbon Cannondale SuperSix with Shimano 105s and the most painful seat i've ever come across. I also test rode a Madone 5.2 to get a feel for the frame, and loved that seat, a Bontrager Affinity, so i might try one of those...

I nixed the reflectors, spoke protector, and stickers, and then reluctantly put on my aluminum cages from the mountain bike, front and rear lights. I need to switch my Cateye computer over still. I have a feeling those cages are going to be switched for something a little more aesthetically pleasing...

2011, discounted, stupid fast, way faster than i am atm. Is this entry level?


----------



## pottsman21

2011 Scott CR1 Comp
Reynolds Wheelset
Fizik Saddle
Ultegra Pedal
Full 105 Group Set
Scott Team Boa Shoes


----------



## Rob

Nice CR1. You bought at the right time. The 2012 CR1 Comp has been down spec'd to a 105/Tiagra mix. It's a little less expensive than the 2010 but now you have to move up to a CR1 Team (at $2149) to get 105 components. I almost bought a Comp this past summer but decided to wait. Kind of wish I hadn't now...


----------



## pottsman21

Thank you. I love it so far. Got a great deal on it. Upgraded to the 105 crank and still paid less then the 2012. The Reynolds wheelset has made a big difference.


----------



## Sardo Numspa

picked up a 2008 trek 2.1 triple last year in may last year (2010) because i wanted to do the 2011 MS 150 from Houston to Austin.
got transferred for work early this year so i missed the ride, but have been cranking out some miles out here in Cairo Egypt.

here's a pic of ole blue, shes pretty much completely stock. got some mavick cxp22 wheels with 105 hubs since i needed some sturdy wheels as there are no bike shops here. dreaming of the day when i have the coin to drop on a lynsky's!










here is a picture of us by the Sakara pyramid this past friday (me on the right in the black and yellow trek kit). the Cairo Cyclists Club meets every friday and rides. usually we do anywhere from 60 to 90 k depending on the wind. out on the desert roads going uphill into the wind is not fun.


----------



## fortisi876

Hello All!

I just joined today but have been lurking for a few weeks when my research began. I finally took the plunge and bought my first real ride this morning, it wasn't any of my dream bikes I've been drooling over but figured it'd be a smarter purchase to give it a go and see if I catch the bug.

If the avid rider's don't mind sharing please do provide me with some guidance on must have items. I'm so craving going out for a ride but it didn't come with pedals so I'm on Nashbar as I type this looking for decent entry level stuff. Anyhow thanks in advance!


Well, apparently, I need 10 posts before I can show my bike....


----------



## GatorInBama

My first bike was a Trek 1000. I put about 1000 miles on it and decided to save up and get a CB bike. Searched high and low for a deal. I finally broke down and looked on eBay. I saw this 2008 Madone 5.2 Pro for $1600. I debated on it until there was one day left and went ahead and bought it. WOW...the difference in the ride was awesome. I never really understood what it meant when people said all the power transfers to the wheels, but I do now. I'm very happy with my purchase and plan on putting many miles on it.

This is not my first bike but this is what it looked like. I upgraded the stem/bar/seat post to CB. I got a Planet Bike seat with gel to ease my buttock into shape. I also put SPD pedals on it. Cateye computer. And the good part was I sold it to my sis-in-law as she was starting to get into biking.









This is my 2008 Madone 5.2 Pro. Campagnolo Zonda G3 wheels. Campy Veloce shifters with Cane Creek braking system. Ritchey bar and stem. Selle Italia saddle. Exustar pedals and a wireless Cateye Micro computer. Why is there such a gap between my shifter and brake lever? How can I fix that?


----------



## Andrew L

This is my 2011 Scott CR1 Comp
Stock 105 components with SRAM Rival crankset and Ultegra cassette
Fizik Arione VS saddle
2011 Easton EA90SLX wheelset


----------



## Quarkcharmer

Don't laugh, I'm a poor grad student!










400 bucks on Bikesdirect, they sent me a sora front derailleur upgrade for free. Changed the seat to something that was more comfortable and tossed some one sided spd pedals on it. I was going to just commute with it, but I have been riding all over the place. 200 mi my first week!


----------



## todayilearned

Just started cycling and bought these in the last month. I told myself if I put at least 1,200 miles on these in the next 12 months then I'll reward myself with a Tarmac or something. Going to replace a lot on the BMC first...


----------



## Andrew L

Quarkcharmer said:


> Don't laugh, I'm a poor grad student!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 bucks on Bikesdirect, they sent me a sora front derailleur upgrade for free. Changed the seat to something that was more comfortable and tossed some one sided spd pedals on it. I was going to just commute with it, but I have been riding all over the place. 200 mi my first week!


No one would laugh at you. I'm impressed you rode 200 miles in your first week. Hope you continue to have a blast!


----------



## Natedogz

Andrew L said:


> No one would laugh at you. I'm impressed you rode 200 miles in your first week. Hope you continue to have a blast!


X2..........ride, enjoy and repeat as needed!


----------



## mtrider05

todayilearned said:


> Going to replace a lot on the BMC first...


Why? It has full 105, that's rare these days.


----------



## Natedogz

mtrider05 said:


> Why? It has full 105, that's rare these days.


I was thinkin the same thing...wish I had full 105 but still like my bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

My bike shipped with a complete 105 group. Even the brakes and hubs. Very "right the first time." That was back in 1999, though.


----------



## todayilearned

Didn't mean the components. Component wise the 105 is more than I need... I need to change the saddle and maybe the stem for a Thomson setback. Not sure if I want to change the bars or just double wrap just yet.

The bike is a bit stiff and you can easily feel the road... I have slight ulnar neuropathy so it makes it a bit worse. The 5600 brifters on my Allez feel so much nicer and are easier on the hand shape wise.


----------



## rayej68

Here is my 2010 Allez. Got it on sale earlier this year and love it. Only upgrades so far are the gatorskin tires and shimano pedals.


----------



## Natedogz

rayej68 said:


> Here is my 2010 Allez. Got it on sale earlier this year and love it. Only upgrades so far are the gatorskin tires and shimano pedals.


Nice bike and beautiful pics.


----------



## Silvercall

*2009 Specalized Allez*

Here are a couple of pics of my new (to me) road bike. Its a 2009 Specialized Allez. Its my first road bike and I am still getting used to the feel of riding it. Bought the bike from a friend who only used it a handful of times. He also sold his wife's road bike (2009 Specialized Sequioa) as she only used it once since they purchased it. Buy these bikes seemed to be a cost effective way to see if my wife and I like road biking and so far we do.

The only thing I have changed so far is the peddles, and I'm looking in to getting a computer for distance and cadence.


----------



## fuzzy

congrats on the new bikes, the Allez looks brand new.


----------



## SupaDave03

Nice bikes when I get mine in and once ive reached the post status ill post mine as well.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Windsor Wellington 3.0*

My new Bike in a Box from the worker's paradise. 6 days, $399 delivered, not a single scratch, perfect. 53cm size.


----------



## PJ352

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> My new Bike in a Box... not a single scratch, perfect....


Shouldn't it be expected that products be delivered in that condition?


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

Yeah, it is to be expected. I added that because there are posts regarding scuffs, scratches, the like. Just want to go on record that this one is as should be. 

Experienced friend went over the tightening and adjustments I had started. I had everything OK and he raised the seat about 1/2 inch. He commented that the next size smaller would be too small, and a 56cm would definitely be too big. The wheels do not need truing and the shifting is fine. Maybe I am lucky or not, dunno. I slapped this thing together in about 20 minutes. The shifting is new to me, but I last road in the previous century. I threw a chain but caught it before it went all the way with a quick back pedal. I stopped and manually set the chain to the largest sprocket on the front.

I had the shakes and a cold sweat after a 5 mile hilly ride after work, but I feel like a million bucks now. I have a new cause.  Count me in. Next ride is after work again then a 15 mile level ride Sat AM.


----------



## Lynskey R340

Nice frame.....


----------



## mrdelprete

Looking to get same bike. How do you like it?


----------



## RickJP

2011 Felt F85.









My own photos of it are on my FB page.


----------



## cgdrennan

*2011 Felt F95*

Here is my new F95. My first roadbike! its a 58cm. I have been fooling around with different stem sizes, but other than that, its all stock.


----------



## mrleon82

Just started riding about a month ago...I think im addicted!!


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

mrdelprete said:


> Looking to get same bike. How do you like it?


I love this bike. It needs the wheel bearings loosened and the rear deraileur adjusted still. I am getting used to the shifting, I grew up on stem and bar end shifts with two front sprockets.


----------



## RickJP

PJ352 said:


> Shouldn't it be expected that products be delivered in that condition?


Very true PJ. Especially when BikesDirect doesn't cover return shipping.:shocked:


----------



## heliski

*Before Pic and Wheel Question*

View attachment 244393


This is the Before picture of my '06 GIANT TCR Limited. I upgraded the seat, added low drop handle bars with white tape.

Recently my rear Xero started showing small cracks around two of the spokes. Looking around the Wheel forum gave me sticker shock. 

I ride about 100 miles / week. I'm pretty happy with it, but have not tried anything nicer....

I'm wondering if it's time for a new bike?!?
If not, what wheelsets or rear wheel should I add to keep it going another year or two?
OK to just add a new rear wheel?
Thoughts? (other than 'too many questions')
tj


----------



## LongIslandTom

> I'm wondering if it's time for a new bike?!?


That Giant TCR is quite a nice bike. Having cracked rims is hardly a reason to replace the whole bike. If your frame is in good shape, just replace the wheelset and keep riding it.

You got cracks in the rim because of the ridiculously low spoke count on that wheelset. Just get a new wheelset with more spokes and you will be good. Hop over to Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and get a set with 28 spokes. A good set can be had for less than $500. Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## heliski

Thanks, Tom. I got the TCR Limited for $1300, so $500 on wheels grips me a little. 
LBS is pushing a custom back wheel, leave the front alone. Thoughts?


----------



## LongIslandTom

Considering that some of the upper end wheels like the ones with deep aero rims can go $2000+ a set, $500 for a set of decent wheels is cheap! 

Here's a decent set for $329: Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Blackset Race 11 Wheel Set 1495g*

24 spokes front, 28 spokes rear. Should last you longer than the 24-spoke rear you got now that cracked.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I'm pretty conservative about wheels. Most of my bikes have 32 spokes front and back.

For me, it comes down to two things - first, I don't buy that there's a real-world performance advantage to a lower spoke count on an everyday wheel. Some aero wheels, for people doing a TT or racing on the track, fine. For people who are riding for pleasure, or to train, or even in competition among a bunch of other cyclists, though, it doesn't make much of a difference. A cynic would note that a lot of traditional rims, which are sold loose and have their weights published all over the internet, are available in 32h and 28h, while low spoke-count wheels are usually sold as a system with the weight of the entire wheel published, and the breakdowns kept off the 'net. If there's something magical about wheels as a place to cut weight on a bike, it's to do with rotation, and weight out at the rim matters a whole lot more than the weight saved on fewer spokes and lighter hubs. As you've seen, rims need to be stronger to deal with a lower spoke count. I wonder why that weight's not published...

Second, my bikes started with 32h wheels. They're easy to build with and easy to find parts for. My road bike is on its original, c1999 hubs and spokes and a set of rims bought this spring. My 'cross bike is on its original front rim and spokes and a replacement hub, and its original rear hub with a replacement rim and spokes. My commuter has a rear wheel I built from parts. So I've had abundant excuses to change wheels if I wanted to, and I've had abundant chances to have to throw out the surviving parts if my wheels were built with a low spoke count. When I bought a set of completely new wheels for the MTB, I went 32h, and when I dragged a stick through my rear wheel and bent a spoke at the beginning of a long event, I was able to get it cleaned up and finish.

So maybe I don't need all 32 spokes. But I don't believe they're hurting anything enough for me to care, and having a little extra redundancy and a dirt-common build style have both been things I've been grateful for.

Of course, they're 32 double-butted spokes. 

EDIT: Oh yeah - for a recommendation, I'd say some combination of Mavic Open Pros, Open Sports, or CXPs and Shimano 105 or Ultegra hubs. Basically depending on funds. Any will be a highly future-proof wheelset, although the OP rim is supposed to have better longevity than the Open Sport. Not sure how the CXPs fit in, exactly.


----------



## DJZ

Mine is (I should say was) an Allez Steel, but about the only things I have not changed at this point are the frame/fork/headset/stem.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

This is my 1999 LeMond Buenos Aires. I bought it new in 2000. I haven't posted it before for a couple of reasons. First, I saw "entry-level" as being a lower pricepoint. But the way this thread has gone, clearly that's not a view held by others. Second, everyone else's bikes are always so clean. I'm a little self conscious about the condition this bike is usually in, but not enough to put more time into cleaning it - it'll just get nasty again next time I go riding, at least for the next seven months or so. So this is what the bike looks like right now, today, not dressed up.

Ultimately, though, this is the bike that got me into road cycling as a sport. I've used it for everything from quick 30 mile loops in college to rehabbing my knee in 2007 and 2008, completing a 100-mile day in 2009 after I thought my knee injury might never let me do that, a few crits in 2010 (even finished one!) and a whole lot of training and pleasure rides.


LeMond 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr

Quite a lot of it is stock, actually. It's had a few different saddles over time; the one on there now is a Specialized Avatar Team. That awful color is what was available in this model year, price and width. It feels right, though. I wore out the shifters a couple years ago and the new ones didn't play well with the stock bars, which I never liked anyway. I kicked myself for waiting so long. The new ones are FSA Wing Pro Compact bars, and I like them a lot. They're only available with a 31.8mm clamp and the bike shipped with a quill stem. I'd been resisting changing for a long time because of that, and kicked myself when I put the adapter and new stem and bars on - huge improvement! This spring, I put on new rims, but the stock hubs and spokes are still going. I finally had to replace the rear derailleur as well. And of course it's been through countless chains, tires, and a bunch of cassettes. It got new chain rings recently. Due to what was available, the middle and large rings, which I replaced, are now different colors. Three rings, three finishes.

I considered a new bike this summer, but ultimately decided not to. Even though mountain biking is my favorite discipline, this has been my favorite bike since the first time I rode it. If I ever replace it as my main road training/racing/fun bike, it's going on my wall.


----------



## RonB94GT

obikeo said:


> Just got it today. First road bike.


Almost bought that. How do you like it?


----------



## squiddy

My first road bike!!! Anyone have this bike? Feedback would be nice!


















*
2011 Trek Gary Fisher Ion Super road bike*

Specifications 
Frame: 6061 T6 Aluminium 
Forks: Bontrager Carbon FCC w carbon E2 steerer 
Sizes: 50,52,54,56,58,61 cm 
Colour: Satin Dark Gray/Titanite Black 
Front Derail: Shimano Tiagra 
Rear Derail: Shimano Tiagra 
Gear Levers: Shimano Tiagra STI Shifter 18spd 
Brake Levers: Shimano Tiagra STI 
Brakes: Pro Max RC466A brakes 
Cranks: FSA Gossamer MegaEXO 34/50T 
B/Bracket: Semi-cartridge bearings, integrated 
Hubs: Bontrager SSR Wheelset 
Rims: Bontrager SSR Wheelset 
Spokes: Stainless 
Tyres: Bontrager R2 700x23c 
Free Wheel: SRAM PG-950 11-26T 9spd 
Handlebars: Bontrager Race Anatomic-C 
Stem: Bontrager Race Lite 31.8mm 
S/Pillar: Bontrager Carbon Micro-Adjust 
Saddle: Bontrager Affinity 1 
Pedals: Shimano XT PD-M780 MTB Pedals


----------



## Natedogz

squiddy said:


> My first road bike!!!  Anyone have this bike? Feedback would be nice!
> 
> Specifications
> Frame: 6061 T6 Aluminium
> Forks: Bontrager Carbon FCC w crabon E2 steerer
> Sizes: 50,52,54,56,58,61 cm
> Colour: Satin Dark Gray/Titanite Black
> Front Derail: Shimano Tiagra
> Rear Derail: Shimano Tiagra
> Gear Levers: Shimano Tiagra STI Shifter 18spd
> Brake Levers: Shimano Tiagra STI
> Brakes: Pro Max RC466A brakes
> Cranks: FSA Gossamer MegaEXO 34/50T
> B/Bracket: Semi-cartridge bearings, integrated
> Hubs: Bontrager SSR Wheelset
> Rims: Bontrager SSR Wheelset
> Spokes: Stainless
> Tyres: Bontrager R2 700x23c
> Free Wheel: SRAM PG-950 11-26T 9spd
> Handlebars: Bontrager Race Anatomic-C
> Stem: Bontrager Race Lite 31.8mm
> S/Pillar: Bontrager Carbon Micro-Adjust
> Saddle: Bontrager Affinity 1
> Pedals: n/a
> Chain:


Looks nice and I gather that it's a Trek, but year and model would help you get more input. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash Dummy

*My first road bike*

Add ons and upgrades

Cranks, Rings 53/39, FD, RD, Brakeset upgraded to Shimano Ultegra 6500 series.
VDO C2DS Computer with cadence
Specialized Phenom saddle
Lizard Skin bar tape
FSA 70mm 7 deg 4 bolt stem
KCNC ultralite stem spacers
KCNC ultralite chainring bolts
KCNC seatpost clamp
KCNC titanium wheel QR 22.g each
KCNC stem cap
KCNC valve caps
KCNC jockey wheels and RD bolts
Vuelts Corsa wheelset
700x23 Seca Serfas
Shimano PD-520 double sided clipless pedals 
2 CF bottle cages
Topeak bar extender to get the computer closer so I can see it


----------



## squiddy

Natedogz said:


> Looks nice and I gather that it's a Trek, but year and model would help you get more input. :thumbsup:


oh! (duh).. it's a 2011 Trek Gary Fisher Ion Super


----------



## res2580

Finally I can post my bike! This is my first road bike, 2010 GT Series One Ultegra. I just put 410miles on it. Only upgrade so far is the Ultegra brakes. What a big difference.








Got it for only $1049. Guys think its a good deal?


----------



## AndrwSwitch

On the bike, yeah, if it fits. On the brakes, probably not. Especially if they really are breaks. (You did ask.)


----------



## victorscp

i want to start riding but i dont think i can afford a bike like the ones you guys post haha


----------



## ryan555

That's the problem I'm having. I borrowed an old Trek 930 Singletrack to ride, but I don't like it. It's too upright for me and I don't ride off road - ever. That's how I ended up here - looking for ideas on something I can afford without having to save for a year. But holy crap - looking through this thread makes me want to run out and buy the nicest thing I can find.


----------



## MikeMiranda

Just ordered my first bike 

Specialized 2011 Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact


Hopefully it will be here I a few days I'm very excited


----------



## ctaborda

Beautiful display of bikes, we should have a gallery.


----------



## NukeDOC

my first and current bike. Fuji Absolute 3.0. shimano 105 pedals. bar end grips (from walmart). cateye mity8 computer. cygolite pulse 200 head light. two 7 function tail lights (from 99 cent store... have two others for spares hehe). transit wedge. zefal cages. forte titan front wheel with hutchinson equinox rubber 700x23. stock rear wheel kenda 700x28 tire, but i have an ultegra/open pro rear wheel and matching hutchinson tire that i plan on switching to soon as i get the tools.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

ryan555 said:


> That's the problem I'm having. I borrowed an old Trek 930 Singletrack to ride, but I don't like it. It's too upright for me and I don't ride off road - ever. That's how I ended up here - looking for ideas on something I can afford without having to save for a year. But holy crap - looking through this thread makes me want to run out and buy the nicest thing I can find.


These $1,000 "beginner bikes" are nice but not necessary to start riding. Maybe 1/2 that amount brand new will get you rolling just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> These $1,000 "beginner bikes" are nice but not necessary to start riding. *Maybe 1/2 that amount brand new will get you rolling just fine*. :thumbsup:


Since you're implying ~$500 and mention 'new', I'll assume you're referring to buying online.

If so, the pitfalls of doing so and some ways to minimize the risks are well documented here, so suffice to say anyone contemplating going that route would do well to proceed with eyes wide open; research and ask questions _before_ committing to the purchase.


----------



## ryan555

PJ352 said:


> Since you're implying ~$500 and mention 'new', I'll assume you're referring to buying online.
> 
> If so, the pitfalls of doing so and some ways to minimize the risks are well documented here, so suffice to say anyone contemplating going that route would do well to proceed with eyes wide open; research and ask questions _before_ committing to the purchase.


The more and more I read, the more I think I may agree with you. I had been looking online and have found some nice deals, but, going that route doesn't really save me much. Plus I'm not much of a wrench for anything - the world's least handy man. Ordering online would require me to either do it myself or take it to a shop. Now - the shop around the corner from me doesn't have much in the way of who they carry - but if I can find one there that I like - they throw in a class to teach me all the basics of maintenance. That in itself would be almost worth the extra money to me. Plus I've been in there a few times recently to have a few things done on the mountian bike I'm borrowing, and I like the people in there.


----------



## Sardo Numspa

i got my 2008 trek 2.1 triple off of craigslist for $500 and it stands up to the abuse of the really crappy roads out here. carbon front fork and seat stays.


----------



## ryan555

Sardo Numspa said:


> i got my 2008 trek 2.1 triple off of craigslist for $500 and it stands up to the abuse of the really crappy roads out here. carbon front fork and seat stays.


I don't doubt that you did. Unfortunately, most of what's for sale on craigslist in my area is still WAY over my budget, or a mountain bike, and nearly every bike period, for an adult anyway, is much too large for me.


----------



## uhland

how has the bike ridden?


----------



## ryan555

Sardo Numspa said:


> It took a while to find, I set up a search on craigslist and then added it to my RSS reader so anytime a bike showed up I would know. After a few weeks of searching around in other places this one popped up.


Wow, a couple of weeks? I've been on craigslist everyday for nearly 2 months and have found some in my size, but I don't have the $1k they are asking for, or, the price is perfect but it's a 58 or 60. I'm on the small side. OH well. Let's see some pics!


----------



## Sardo Numspa

ryan555 said:


> I don't doubt that you did. Unfortunately, most of what's for sale on craigslist in my area is still WAY over my budget, or a mountain bike, and nearly every bike period, for an adult anyway, is much too large for me.


It took a while to find, I set up a search on craigslist and then added it to my RSS reader so anytime a bike showed up I would know. After a few weeks of searching around in other places this one popped up.


----------



## Sardo Numspa

ryan555 said:


> Wow, a couple of weeks? I've been on craigslist everyday for nearly 2 months and have found some in my size, but I don't have the $1k they are asking for, or, the price is perfect but it's a 58 or 60. I'm on the small side. OH well. Let's see some pics!


Luckily i was living in Houston at the time

There are a few pics in this thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3593003-post547.html


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

PJ352 said:


> Since you're implying ~$500 and mention 'new', I'll assume you're referring to buying online.
> 
> If so, the pitfalls of doing so and some ways to minimize the risks are well documented here, so suffice to say anyone contemplating going that route would do well to proceed with eyes wide open; research and ask questions _before_ committing to the purchase.


I think that is excellent advice and spot on. After experiencing what two shops in the area had, the bike they steered me to, and price, I went online. I got more bike for less money, but I missed out on the year of free maintenance. Assembly of a Bike in box is nothing. If you can tie your shoe, if you can drop in a seat post and handlebars/headset. Brake adjustment ? It's nothing. You have to eventually change wheels on/off for flats anyway. My deraileurs came adjusted.

That leaves fit. I'm 5'8" 30.5-inch inseam and by any chart I could find that put me on a 52/53cm in a conventional frame. It wouldn't matter if it was a bike in box or an entry level Trek/Giant/Fuji/Scatatte or similar Sora/Aluminum bike. The rest is seat post and handlebar adjustment. There is no more at this level. Sora is junk but it works just fine, thank you. What I don't know may hurt me, but it probably won't and if it does I'll never know the difference. It's riding a bike for chris sakes. We don't have bright Jerseys andd shaved legs, we are not racing or playing upgrade shopping with the wonderful new toys. Yet. 

What I would ask the experts on here to consider, and it's almost impossible for them, is that at entry, there is a true bottom line. And fudging it upward may be untenable for many. $399 means $399. There is no $675 or $750 + tax that's going for the name on the frame. It's $399 or no bike at all. None. I'll wager that there are continually hundreds of newbs lurking/ breezing through here looking for info on for entry level bikes that see the $1,000 - $1,3000 "entry level bikes" in the beginner section and go away dismayed and never to return. So that's horrible advice to give out in that regard. I know because I am one. And you are not.

I'll step out here from the crowd and say if you can tie your shoes you can "assemble" a bikeinabox, BIAB. You can easily save nearly half for the same bike. And it's a great way to step into cycling. I might have waited and found a great deal on an LBS sale bike. That would be excellent, but that would also steer a novice into a bike based on price, not fit. No difference than BIAB. The new guy should really learn his own maintenance, no ?

So go in with eyes wide open. If you feel more comfortable with getting qualified help in your decision, and help in the maintenance, then that way is fine for you. If you are more self confident in some aspects, then that way is fine also. I hope my waste of space here helps someone make a decision they are comfortable with.


----------



## PJ352

ryan555 said:


> Wow, a couple of weeks? I've been on craigslist everyday for nearly 2 months and have found some in my size, but I don't have the $1k they are asking for, or, the price is perfect but it's a 58 or 60. I'm on the small side. OH well. Let's see some pics!


IME luck (or lack thereof) on CL (or similar) has a lot to do with region. In my area, there's maybe one or two semi-decent road bikes listed in a week or more - and they're usually overpriced or (as you've found) the wrong size.

If possible, try your LBS's. Some carry used bikes and will offer something like a 30 day warranty and some sizing/ fitting assistance. And keeping it local you get to test ride the bikes before deciding.

Bottom line is that a buyer has to consider all options available and (based on a number of factors) choose the one best for them.


----------



## PJ352

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> I think that is excellent advice and spot on. After experiencing what two shops in the area had, the bike they steered me to, and price, I went online. I got more bike for less money, but I missed out on the year of free maintenance. Assembly of a Bike in box is nothing. If you can tie your shoe, if you can drop in a seat post and handlebars/headset. Brake adjustment ? It's nothing. You have to eventually change wheels on/off for flats anyway. My deraileurs came adjusted.
> 
> That leaves fit. I'm 5'8" 30.5-inch inseam and by any chart I could find that put me on a 52/53cm in a conventional frame. It wouldn't matter if it was a bike in box or an entry level Trek/Giant/Fuji/Scatatte or similar Sora/Aluminum bike. The rest is seat post and handlebar adjustment. There is no more at this level. Sora is junk but it works just fine, thank you. What I don't know may hurt me, but it probably won't and if it does I'll never know the difference. It's riding a bike for chris sakes. We don't have bright Jerseys andd shaved legs, we are not racing or playing upgrade shopping with the wonderful new toys. Yet.
> 
> What I would ask the experts on here to consider, and it's almost impossible for them, is that at entry, there is a true bottom line. And fudging it upward may be untenable for many. $399 means $399. There is no $675 or $750 + tax that's going for the name on the frame. It's $399 or no bike at all. None. I'll wager that there are continually hundreds of newbs lurking/ breezing through here looking for info on for entry level bikes that see the $1,000 - $1,3000 "entry level bikes" in the beginner section and go away dismayed and never to return. So that's horrible advice to give out in that regard. I know because I am one. And you are not.
> 
> I'll step out here from the crowd and say if you can tie your shoes you can "assemble" a bikeinabox, BIAB. You can easily save nearly half for the same bike. And it's a great way to step into cycling. I might have waited and found a great deal on an LBS sale bike. That would be excellent, but that would also steer a novice into a bike based on price, not fit. No difference than BIAB. The new guy should really learn his own maintenance, no ?
> 
> So go in with eyes wide open. If you feel more comfortable with getting qualified help in your decision, and help in the maintenance, then that way is fine for you. If you are more self confident in some aspects, then that way is fine also. I hope my waste of space here helps someone make a decision they are comfortable with.


Objectively speaking, a pretty insightful post IMO, but I disagree with some of your parallels/ conclusions.

Just because someone can 'tie their shoes' doesn't mean they can assemble a bike in a box. I suspect your mindset stems from the fact that you're fairly mechanically inclined, but some among us are not.. at all. As an example, I saw a rider on the side of the road a couple of days ago. I stopped to assist and it turned out that he noticed a brake pad was rubbing on the rim. I basically re-centered the caliper by hand and he was on his way, but this points up the pretty minute things that can trip someone up. 

Sure, this rider will probably learn as he goes (and he should), but that takes time, so giving him a bike in a box to assemble himself today will likely result in possible damage to parts/ components and/ or an unsafe bike to ride. That leaves the option to have an LBS do it, incurring an added expense - and there are others associated with online purchases.

I see your point re: fit and making an educated guess, but fundamentally disagree that (paraphrasing) if you don't race and/ or shave your legs the bike doesn't have to fit perfectly. IMO/E even recreational riders benefit from a good fit, because it equates to comfort and efficiency on the bike. And the longer one rides, the more that niggling pain can become major discomfort. 

That given, I suggest that before someone commits to the online purchase, they opt for a $50 standard fitting from a reputable shop to determine their sizing requirements. If they're upfront about their intentions, and utilize the LBS's services post purchase, the shop might even waive the fitting fee. And it's a step towards building a relationship with them. This general scenario isn't unique, so that's why I say that a buyer has to look at the purchase realistically - taking _all aspects_ into consideration. 

Good point re: some advice offered here on price range. I certainly can sympathize with members that say $399 means $399 (and there's really no reason for them to go higher), but that $50 fitting (and a helmet) are two investments where I'd say wait a week or two and do this right. Long term, it's worth it.


----------



## Newnan3

My first roadie. You can see my mtb roots in the m535 SPDs. Ive since flipped the stem over. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6300353549/" title="P1070227 by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6300353549_1954bb4878_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="P1070227"></a>


----------



## Galun

Mine is a Raleigh Revenio 3.0.

No upgrades to the bike... But I am thinking about upgrading to another bike and use this as an "iffy weather" bike


----------



## sadisticnoob

i started riding 5-6 years ago on a trek 1000








since then,only changed the swapped the cranks over from my cervelo and changed the stem/handle bar to raceface cadence 
since then i upgraded to a new cervelo in around 2009 









to the current set up


----------



## AndrwSwitch

It doesn't take a hard-core cyclist to dislike being in pain.

Whether or not someone races or is a fashion victim, or just wants to have fun riding bikes and take care of his fitness, all endurance sports need to be practiced with good form or they can cause comfort problems and overtraining injuries. With a piece of hardware like a bike, especially for someone just entering the sport, it can be hard to see the importance of fit. After all, most of us learn to ride as children on bikes that patently don't fit. Which is fine, for someone riding for the length of time and intensity most children ride. A bike that doesn't fit doesn't allow its rider to ride with good form. The fact that it's too big for me is why I'll never train or tour on my commuter; if not for that, the 2x6 drivetrain certainly wouldn't stop me. I once did 80 miles, laden, on a bike set up that way. If I haven't repeated it, it's because I happen to have a newer bike already that's more fun. Friends of mine still do long distances on downtube or bar end shifters. It's really not that important.

This forum is littered with posts from people complaining about various kinds of pain. Hand, especially. IME, it takes about a half hour on a bike that doesn't fit me right for me to start hurting, although since I have an idea of what my correct riding position is, I notice right away when I hop on something that's wrong for me. So unless riding for more than a half hour is now the qualification for a hard-core cyclist, good fit is something that everyone can benefit from. Maybe you don't need to pay someone $400 and do a session with lasers and video and smoke and mirrors, and get a fit sheet down to the millimeter (personally I'm disinclined to believe that anyone's quite that sensitive, but I do think 5mm matters) but the range of adjustment for reach to the handlebars, once a frame has been purchased, is not huge, so getting a frame that's close to begin with is a necessity. And, if the frame's too big, a carbon fork or a fancier tire or some kind of strange aftermarket handlebar tape is not going to take care of the rider's pain.

The sizing charts follow a reasonably good correlation, but there's no formula that consistently places people on the right size. Certainly they assign me a bike that's too big for how I actually fit on bikes. I think the only way to tell is by riding bikes, or by comparison to a reference bike that fits.

I get tight budgets. I was lucky enough to have some money fall in my lap for my nice bike, enough to get a previous-year's model, but none of my subsequent bikes have cost that much and I've done used for my commuters. I think the way to go for saving money is to buy something used. Most decent-sized cities support a shop carrying used bikes, and IMO this preserves a ton of the advantages of buying retail while cutting the cost way down.


----------



## SuperSixOne

Picked up my 2011 Trek 1.2 last week and a;ready put in 130 miles on it! I love this bike though the brakes can be a bit better lol...Before the 1.2, I was riding my 2011 GF Wahoo for sometime. Boy what a weight difference haha.


----------



## PJ352

Nice bike... congrats!

Re: brake performance, try swapping out the OE pads for Kool Stop salmons. It's a cheap and effective solution.

Amazon.com: Kool-Stop Shimano Dura-Ace/Ultegra Road Bicycle Brake Pad Inserts - Pair: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## 5ickride

Just bought my first road bike ever. $700 from BD with 105 groupset and CF goodies. 

Forum rules prevent me from posting pics until i hit 10.


----------



## Wadl

Hi guys.. new here... I have a lot of questions but since I'm new, I can't start a topic since I don't have enough post... time to start I guess !! 

I was riding hard but I stopped about 12 years ago... Now at 35, I wanna start again, here's my new bike:
louisgarneau.com/ca-fr/product/472229/1303050/Homme/V%26%23201%3BLO_XINOS_OR (I can't even post a proper link !! LOL)

now, if I can only find a place that ship the Kinetic Kurt or the Fluid2 to canada for free !!!


----------



## chris09977

There's some really nice bikes here! My contribution ... a Trek 1.5 with a few additions. It's been a blast to ride.


----------



## InvisibleRider

Herez mine:









2011 specialized secteur elite
105 front and back derailleurs
105 shifters


----------



## BCP

I picked up my first road bike, a 2012 TREK 2.1 Apex, back in September and have nearly 800 miles on it now. Of course, like many of you, I couldnt leave it stock hence the below picture of it after a group ride sitting in front of the same bike but in stock form. I know it's the 'wrong side' to take a picture of, but it was spur of the moment.


----------



## willieboy

*Here's my first road bike.*

Just had it's first birthday. 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with a few upgrades (that I didn't need). I never thought I would love it this much when I started last fall. Just coming up on 4500 miles and really enjoying it. Love this sport and this forum


----------



## Drewster85a

Galun said:


> Mine is a Raleigh Revenio 3.0.
> 
> No upgrades to the bike... But I am thinking about upgrading to another bike and use this as an "iffy weather" bike


What don't you like about the Revenio?


----------



## victorscp

got this off craigslist for 100 bucks i had a LBS tune the brakes and shifters. i adjusted the seat and handlebars


----------



## flannels

*Felt Z85*



> Felt Z85. Replaced the stock seat and stuck some eggbeaters on it.



Very nice bike. xllent components. My son has a 2012 model, came with black rubber instead of the white. He is liking the bike a whole lot. Congrats man!


----------



## flannels

mcguilacuddy said:


> I actually started riding a '92 cannondale R1000 2.8 (one of my buddies) and was hooked. I then bought a Guru Cron 'Alu off of Ebay and rode it for a couple years and put about 2800 miles on it. I then sold both my bikes (mountain and road) to upgrade my mountain bike and accidentally ran across this Specialized Allez Elite. I couldn't turn it down because the price was very low and and it only had about 50 miles on it.
> 
> BTW the seat has been adjusted since the pic and I replaced the crank with Ultegra and Shimano Ultegra pedals.




nice allez


----------



## flannels

*entry level and stay level.*

My 1st road bike since college (a long time ago)...I am loving it.


----------



## red elvis

sweet bike. i like your avatar. i could listen to jimi all day, everyday.


----------



## flannels

red elvis said:


> sweet bike. i like your avatar. i could listen to jimi all day, everyday.


thanks.. he still ranks among the very top with me.


----------



## flannels

K&K_Dad said:


> When I started I bought a brand new '08 Trek 1.2. First year barely put 500 miles on it because the group sucked so much. But since then upgrades include Full Rival w/Tektro R538's, CB EB's, Forte Titan wheelset, and a some new red tires. I know it would have been cheaper to sell and buy new but the market for bikes sucks around here and I knew no one would buy it anyways. Got demoted last week to rain bike with the addition of a second bike to the stable.


nice PVC stand..good thinking


----------



## Caadmandu

*caad 9-5 no complaints for 1st bike*

View attachment 246449


----------



## flannels

13thcyclist said:


> Well, it's been half a year since I started cycling, and I gotta say, I think this sport's a keeper! :thumbsup: ALTHOUGH admittedly, ever since summer break started, I began getting lazy and only going out maybe twice a week at most, but I realize that's a huge mistake and am upping the frequency once again.
> 
> A lot has changed in half a year; fitness, bike skills, and especially the bike itself! Upgrades for my Defy 2 since that fateful night in February:
> 
> -Yellow tape (Yeah, it may look gaudy, but I think it matches the yellow DEFY logos quite well.. and more visibility, woohoo!)
> -Yellow reflective tape (Just as effective as reflectors, without the fredliness and weightliness)
> -2 cheapy bottle cages
> -Serfas Seca front tire after I busted my other matching Kenda Kriterium from a nail (replacing with a Conti GP4000s set next week though)
> -Planet Bike butt bag
> -Cateye Astrale wired computer, mainly for cadence
> -Front & Rear cheapy blinkies
> -Bontrager AL bars (fit me better @ 40cm.. yeah I'm a skinny bastard)
> -Forte Campus pedals (they're ugly, but the utility they offer is great. probably gonna upgrade to 'real' road pedals in a few months though)
> 
> 'Unofficial' Upgrades:
> -An assload of scratches just from leaning my bike against crap
> -Rust spots on chain from being a lazy ass who doesn't clean soon after rain rides
> 
> A lot of the upgrades are pretty fredly looking, though it's better to be fully stocked than.. fully stopped? :mad2:
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this bike, like I mentioned in my earlier post I am glad I didn't settle for Sora shifting. Tiagra to me is the minimum that a beginner should get; well, maybe that's cause I spend alot of time in the drops, but I'm sure that the shifting 'feel' as well as the lever action is more similar to the higher end groups like 105 or Dura Ace than Sora/2200 is. Also, because of durability, and not immediately being branded a noob when the road racers see you're missing an inner shift lever (okay maybe that point is not so important )
> 
> For under $1000 ($900 on sale from $1100), this bike had the best setup:dollar ratio out of all the ones I shopped for. Definitely recommended!


beautiful bike


----------



## Seoige

*Dawes Giro 300 2011*

My little starter,


----------



## Seoige

*Dawes Giro 300 2011*

My little starter

Selle Italia Max Flite Saddle
Specialixed ergo handlebars with Roubaix gel tape
Campy Centaur Brakes (latest addition)
Shimano RS30 Wheelset
105 Spd Sl Pedals
Princeton Tec EOS Frontlight
GUB bar end LED lights(Really Cool)
Smart Lunar R2 Led Rear light
Bonty Race X lite carbon bottle cages(latest addition).
Camelbak Podium Ice bottles
Shimano R086 Shoes
Sigma trip computer with cadence
Kryponite mini 7 u lock with cable (Silver secure).
Abus granite cable lock (Gold secure).
Tacx sirrius turbo trainer

then there are the clothes!! IMAO


----------



## kawa3

Really nice bikes guys, I need to get me a new bike asap =(!!


----------



## kontradictions

I got my first bike yesterday.  It's a Specialized Allez Elite. I'm looking to replace the stock pedals with something else. I'll post some pictures once I get home.


----------



## savagemann

My first road bike.
A hodge podge of parts i have been hoarding for a while.
Absolutely love it!!


----------



## SolitaryRider

O-K, this is truly an entry-level bike!

Mercier Galaxy SC2 - 25 lbs. w/o accs. 






















For a $300 bike, it's awesome! Got it because I didn't know if I'd take to cycling after not having ridden in 2 decades......so didn't want to spend a lot on something that would depreciate hundreds of dollars as soon as I got it off the showroom floor. 

Very stisfied with this bike, and feel no need to upgrade any time soon (But if I do, it'll just be because I can...and for aesthetics).

I didn't like the Shimano STI 2300 brifters [ducks and covers] at first...but now I've learned their quirks and am O-K with them. The bike is quiet and smooth...and the only thing that seems really cheesy is the stem, as you can see- but of course, that doesn't affect performance one iota- and since the bike rides so sweet, it doesn't bother me much- for $300 you can't have looks and performance!


----------



## Dsam2

I got this bike too. I love mine. I'm so glade I got the 2011 model while there were still some left because they took the sweet Force Crank off the 2012 and then they jump the price up $200.


----------



## Dsam2

This is my second road bike; however, I thought that I would post it because I hardly got to know the first one (Jamis Ventura Race w/ Sram Rival/ Force) because a car smashed it after I had it for 3 weeks. This is my Caad10. I changed the seat to a Bontrager RL and the handle bars to Bontrager Select VR handle bars. I got two wheel sets (the Williams System 58s and the Williams S30s). I'm using Specialized Turbo Elite tires on the System 58s and Specialized Turbo Comps on the S30s. I flipped the stem over and took off all the awful reflecty thingies. I got one of those Garmin Edge 500 computers w/ the cadance tracker. I put on two generic brand carbon bottle cages. I also got one of those Lizard Skin carbon weave chain stay protecters. I think this is where this bike will stay for awhile. I'm pretty content.


----------



## 1bamafan14

I too have a 1000 SL! I am in the process of upgrading a few things but I got mine for $325 from CL. The guy I bought it from was suprised I would drive three hours to get a bike, $325 are you kidding me why wouldn't I?


----------



## SolitaryRider

Youse guys!! The only thing ya see on myu CL for $325.....are used $99 Wal*Mart bikes!


----------



## kontradictions

SolitaryRider, there are tons of free image hosting sites that are completely safe. Unless of course you're going there because you want to, nothing wrong with that. 

Here are some good ones.

imgur
tinypic

These require registration for the purpose of storing all your images in 1 place so you can access them later on
photobucket
picasa

Sorry, you're going to have to google them because I'm not allowed to post links yet.


----------



## SolitaryRider

kontradictions said:


> SolitaryRider, there are tons of free image hosting sites that are completely safe. Unless of course you're going there because you want to, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Here are some good ones.
> 
> imgur
> tinypic
> 
> These require registration for the purpose of storing all your images in 1 place so you can access them later on
> photobucket
> picasa
> 
> Sorry, you're going to have to google them because I'm not allowed to post links yet.


No! I hate pornography! I was just in a hurry to get a picture up, and couldn't use my old photobucket account, because a cyberstalker who is victimizing me, found it. Googled for a quick image host, where I wouldn't have to register and all that...and every one I looked at seemed to have the dirty ads...so finally I just used one. I'll just start another Photobucket account when I get a chance and then switch the above pics to that. I HATE patronizing a site that would have such ads...even for free. [shudder]


----------



## kontradictions

SolitaryRider said:


> No! I hate pornography! I was just in a hurry to get a picture up, and couldn't use my old photobucket account, because a cyberstalker who is victimizing me, found it. Googled for a quick image host, where I wouldn't have to register and all that...and every one I looked at seemed to have the dirty ads...so finally I just used one. I'll just start another Photobucket account when I get a chance and then switch the above pics to that. I HATE patronizing a site that would have such ads...even for free. [shudder]


Haha. I was joking. Keep imgur and tinypic bookmarked. They're great for quick picture uploads since you don't have to create an account. Best of all their sites are completely safe with no pornography. :thumbsup:


----------



## SolitaryRider

kontradictions said:


> Haha. I was joking. Keep imgur and tinypic bookmarked. They're great for quick picture uploads since you don't have to create an account. Best of all their sites are completely safe with no pornography. :thumbsup:


Thanks for that- I'll see if I can switch the pics right now.....


----------



## Schmitty

First post and first road bike. Pardon the garage mess. 2011 56cm Trek 1.2. Now has Tiagra shifters, new tires, specialized seat, s works bottle cages, 105 pedals and ritchey carbon streem handlebar. More upgrades to come... front derailleur and brakes.


----------



## 1bamafan14

*2006 Trek 1000SL*

My CL steal! 2006 Trek 1000SL. I upgraded everything but the FD to Tiagra. Having trouble finding a 35 clamp on. Not crazy about the yellow tires but the run good and the guy I bought it from put them on last spring. I know the front light may look a little nerdy but I ride early in the am so I need it. Pretty good for a newbie doing his on work and reasearch! I paid $325 for the bike and have about $175 in upgrades.


----------



## samurphys73

focus


----------



## kontradictions

Here's mine 


bike2 by bhanphotography, on Flickr


----------



## roddjbrown

just had it been confirmed that my new Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra will arrive on Friday. Time to move the filthy mountain bikes and make some smpace for my first road bike


----------



## Haste77

My first. And I do know that I am breaking 2 big rules of posting a pic of you bike. But I didn't know that at the time of the picture taking.


----------



## arai_speed

Here is mine:

GT Lotto ZR 3.0

Only thing I've changed is the saddle (went gel for my bony ass)


----------



## Wagner72

*First road bike*

Okay, here goes...

Got my B'twin Triban 3 two weeks ago and been on a few small rides. Not done any road cycling before so it's a new experience but really enjoying it!! What does everyone think about the bike?? Was bought on a budget but seems to ride well.

Any additions you think would go well?? I'm thinking I might get some new tires but not a clue really!


----------



## trickten

*My first roadbike*

Spesh Allez
Full 105
Carbon seatpost
Eggbeaters


----------



## roadiemike

Torker InterUrban I just purchased as my first bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

How are you liking it?

I test rode one a few weeks ago after breaking my commuter, and liked it. I think it's about the best value in a road bike I've ever seen, at least IMO.


----------



## roadiemike

AndrwSwitch said:


> How are you liking it?
> 
> I test rode one a few weeks ago after breaking my commuter, and liked it. I think it's about the best value in a road bike I've ever seen, at least IMO.


As this is my first bike it's hard for me to really give you an accurate review, but so far I love it. Here is a link to the Torker site and another to a bike store review of the bike

Torker Site: TORKER BICYCLES / COMMUTE / RECREATION / 2012 INTERURBAN

Bike Review: Featured Bike: The Torker Interurban | Carytown Bicycle Co. |

Let me know if you get it and what youre thoughts are on it


----------



## AndrwSwitch

One of my primary problem-solving strategies lately has been whining to Facebook. A friend of mine had a bike that's become redundant for him and fit my purpose well, so he sold it to me. No Torker for me, at least not in the near future.


----------



## medic911

Here mine is. Got it a year ago last christmas for cheap, it used but the guy hardly road it.


----------



## Pedro S

After a few years of pulling double duty on pavement and singletrack with my MTB, I found myself wanting to go further and faster when on pavement. Found a good end of season deal on this 2011 Trek 2.3 and out the door I went with it.
New saddle and better tires coming soon.


----------



## kardisa

My Surly Cross-check, which I adore.


----------



## EHietpas

Beautiful bikes all.

I am new to road cycling but I have been an avid single track mountain biker for years. 

I just picked up a 1990 Specialized Sirrus, all Shimano 105 components. The bike is in pristine condition. The guy I purchased the bike from bought it for his son a number of years ago. His son never road it. AKA SUPER CLEAN bike for me. 

I need to pick up some SPD pedals and a new saddle though. Post pics once I hit 10.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

1990? I didn't think there was a 105 group yet at that time?


----------



## PJ352

AndrwSwitch said:


> 1990? I didn't think there was a 105 group yet at that time?


I can't recall exactly when the group was first introduced, but it was as 6 speed. By 1990 it was designated 105SC, was 7-speed and (I think) Shimano added dual pivot brakes. 

The 1990 Spec Sirrus should have Direct drive, Custom butted Chromoly (I don't know the brand) and Made in Taiwan decals. The Allez model basically replaced the Sirrus in subsequent years.


----------



## subzerolv

My new 2011 Trek 1.2

Added:
LOOK KEO pedals
Water bottle cages
removed wheel reflectors


----------



## RRH_88

I will put mine up as soon as I get my 10 Posts... How stupid


----------



## bgmiller

Got my first road bike today. 2012 CAAD8 105 for $1200.


----------



## victorscp

stopped riding my schwinn varsity and upgraded to this lightweight gem =)


----------



## RRH_88

Finally 10 posts 

Here's my first ride, It is a 2011 giant TCR Comp 1 , built up on a comp 2 frame as the LBS didn't have the Comp 1 frame in my size, and I liked Black better then White anyways.


----------



## shagmeister

*My bike*

First post fail.


----------



## arai_speed

Here is my GT w/some upgrades:

Carbon Bottle Holders from our friends in China
Mavic Elite Wheels:


----------



## sinister_designs

arai_speed said:


> Here is my GT w/some upgrades:
> 
> Carbon Bottle Holders from our friends in China
> Mavic Elite Wheels:


What do you think of that saddle? I need a new one and can get a used one of those for $20, I had a Fizik Arione but it was way too hard for me.


----------



## shagmeister

*My bike*

It might be a bit for an intro level bike, _but I know me_, and if I got a cheaper one, I'd just go out upgrading it until it was what I wanted, so I just started out that way.

I had road bike as a teenager, but I've been MTB for a while. I just moved to Denver and wanted something for the snowy months. I test rode a Z85, and was a little surprised at how great it was to be on a road bike again. So I went to see what I could get at around the same price.

I put this together from NOS parts off ebay. (and yes, of course I went over my budget by about 10%)

Frame: 2010 Felt Z6 w/ fork & post
Group: 2009 Campy Veloce (personal pref over the Shimano shifters)
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 7
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Bars: FSA K-Force Compact (got a deal at the LBS)
Stem: FSA Alu
Tape: Fizik


----------



## LMWEL

"It might be a bit for an intro level bike, but I know me, and if I got a cheaper one, I'd just go out upgrading it until it was what I wanted, so I just started out that way.

I had road bike as a teenager, but I've been MTB for a while. I just moved to Denver and wanted something for the snowy months. I test rode a Z85, and was a little surprised at how great it was to be on a road bike again. So I went to see what I could get at around the same price.

I put this together from NOS parts off ebay. (and yes, of course I went over my budget by about 10%)

Frame: 2010 Felt Z6 w/ fork & post
Group: 2009 Campy Veloce (personal pref over the Shimano shifters)
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 7
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Bars: FSA K-Force Compact (got a deal at the LBS)
Stem: FSA Alu
Tape: Fizik "

Thats a good looking bike! Ride the hell out of it.


----------



## arai_speed

sinister_designs said:


> What do you think of that saddle? I need a new one and can get a used one of those for $20, I had a Fizik Arione but it was way too hard for me.


I can only compare it to the previous one (Selle Italia SPX) and this one, while a bit heavier, does provide better padding and more comfort (specially on long rides). I've been happy with it ever since, no complaints. For $20 it's definitely worth trying.


----------



## bezog

Man, looking at all of these bikes makes me anxious to get my first road bike. It should been here soon. Can't wait! Everyone's bike looks great.


----------



## LennartBendfeldt

Man i wish i had a bike. Ive been looking through websites etc. to look for a bike to possibly get for my birthday. I want a good workout so thats why i really want to get into it. also ive always loved biking. I know this has been asked a billion times but whats a good bike for 700 dollars plus or minus 75. If you could give me a small list from which i can choose from that would be great


----------



## Jgkirouac

This is my first road bike! Trek 1.2. I have not made any upgrades yet. looking for cost effective ideas, such as pedals, shoes, etc... Any suggestions?
View attachment 251282


----------



## PJ352

LennartBendfeldt said:


> Man i wish i had a bike. Ive been looking through websites etc. to look for a bike to possibly get for my birthday. I want a good workout so thats why i really want to get into it. also ive always loved biking. I know this has been asked a billion times but whats a good bike for 700 dollars plus or minus 75. If you could give me a small list from which i can choose from that would be great


Depends on the type of riding you want to do. If it's strictly shorter (~20 mile) recreational/ fitness riding, you might consider a hybrid. They're somewhat cheaper and a little easier to fit, but being a flat bar bike, have little options for hand positions.

For longer rides or if they're part of your long term goals, a drop bar bike like the Trek 1.1 MSRP's for ~$730.


----------



## PJ352

Jgkirouac said:


> This is my first road bike! Trek 1.2. I have not made any upgrades yet. looking for cost effective ideas, such as pedals, shoes, etc... Any suggestions?


Nice bike... congrats!

Regarding your question, this is a common question here, so for more info I suggest searching for some archived threads and visiting your LBS's for assistance.

Very simply put, if you're planning on doing much walking, consider MTB shoes with a compatible pedal like speedplays. The shoes have recessed cleats allowing for easier walking. Conversely. some prefer road shoes in the belief that they have stiffer soles and (generally speaking) the compatible pedal systems have larger platforms. 

IMO/E, no matter which you choose, a well designed shoe with stiffer sole is a worthwhile investment, so I wouldn't skimp in this area.


----------



## potholered70

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcticCat500

scored this left over so I can stop beating my Mt bike rubber on the streets. Secteur Sport Compact.


----------



## Tauntonian

*I upgraded - 05 Allex to 11 Roubaix*

I upgraded to a Carbon Fiber from Steel. What a difference

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashman86

I'm trying to get involved in road bikes but I'm on a budget like most of the people on this forum. What would be some good websites to look at or even cheap bikes for beginners?


----------



## 1bamafan14

Craigslist is always a good start. Not sure what your budget is but I just purchased a Trek 2.1 with Sram Apex compact double 10 speed groupo. It was listed at $1389. Most local bike shops will give you a discount on gear the day you by a bike. They also give discounts for being in a club so join a club. My club is 12 bucks a year and my lbs gave me a 10% discount off my bike and 15% off accessories. The key is to find something you will live riding. Good luck!


----------



## Trower

Ashman86 said:


> I'm trying to get involved in road bikes but I'm on a budget like most of the people on this forum. What would be some good websites to look at or even cheap bikes for beginners?


What is your budget? Can you work on your own bike?


----------



## 1bamafan14

*My 2012 Trek 2.1*

Added Cateye Strada wireless computer, Shimano R540 pedals, Sram Apex, Cygolite Epilion 350 lumen light and Bontrager Race Lite Hard Case tires.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Ashman86 said:


> I'm trying to get involved in road bikes but I'm on a budget like most of the people on this forum. What would be some good websites to look at or even cheap bikes for beginners?


Being in the same position, this is the route I went: (for $299)

Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Mercier Galaxy AL

Equivalent to what you'd get at a local bike shop for $700-$800- Great deal, if you can do minimal assembly and adjustment. I'm very happy, and when I feel it's time to upgrade, I will be getting my next bike from the same place. (If the bike above doesn't do anything for you...look around on the site- they have a bike for just about everyone- and at unbeatable prices). You get a lot of bike for your money at BD- the frames are made in the same factories which make the name-brands...and they come with all the name-brand components. [I'm not affiliated with BD in any way...just a very satisfied customer who loves a bargain.....and I found this very forum while looking for reviews of these bikes]


----------



## Rashadabd

Ashman,

It all depends on what you want to spend (most quality bikes start about $600). There is always ebay and the classifieds on this site, etc., but REI has some great sales on Cannondale's (Synapse), GT's and other brands regularly ($600-$700 range). There are a number of lists online for the best affordable road bikes. Some folks go with knock offs or rebranded frmaes from overseas (yongcycling, Rossetti, etc.). Here's a few lists and I wish you well.

10 Best Affordable Road Bikes For Men | Made Manual

Focus Variado 2 Road Bike Review | Bicycling Magazine

The Best Cheap Road Bikes | LIVESTRONG.COM

Budget Road Bikes - Road Bikes Reviews


----------



## SolitaryRider

Rashadabd, 

Sorry, dude, but any list that includes Wal*Mart POS's like the GMC Denali and Cadillac Elite, is NOT something that is helpful to newbs [nor anyone else]- Putting anyone on a 30 lb. department store bike with funky odd-ball plastic shifters, is a sure way to make them hate the sport and waste their money.


----------



## Rashadabd

No worries, but I actually don't think I recommend a particular bike. At the end of the day, to each his own man. His budget might not be your budget or my budget. If you go back and check each of the links I attached you will see that there is wide range of what's there (including some $2,000 bikes). As I suggested in my post, I personally recommend spending at least $600 to get something like a Cannondale Synapse (which I think is a great starting point and it's a new bike with warranties). Felt and Trek have some nice bikes around $1,000. I just tried to provide some things to consider without knowing more about how much he is trying to spend. I also recommend new over used.


----------



## majorbanjo

2011 Trek 4.5 madone is mine......I've recently ordered a colnago master x light steel frame........


----------



## SolitaryRider

Rashadabd said:


> No worries, but I actually don't think I recommend a particular bike. At the end of the day, to each his own man. His budget might not be your budget or my budget. If you go back and check each of the links I attached you will see that there is wide range of what's there (including some $2,000 bikes). As I suggested in my post, I personally recommend spending at least $600 to get something like a Cannondale Synapse (which I think is a great starting point and it's a new bike with warranties). Felt and Trek have some nice bikes around $1,000. I just tried to provide some things to consider without knowing more about how much he is trying to spend. I also recommend new over used.


Yeah, I understand your point, my friend- and being the owner of a $300 bike myself, I'm certainly in no position to be a bike-snob  ....but it just seems to me that sites that would recommend Wal*Mart bikes are really of no value- I mean, really- anyone can saunter on down to Wal*Mart and pick up a $99 thirty-five lb. sled.......but a site claiming to recommend road bike bargains, should at least have some minimum standards and recommend bikes that are at least rideable.

Just my take, as a noob, myself- I know I would have been throwing my money away had I bought some of the bikes listed on that "10 best..." list. I'd sure hate to see that happen to someone, especially when they came here looking for some advice about bikes from people who are in the know.


----------



## Rashadabd

Let me be clearer then. These are the range of bikes that I think would be good for your first year:

Cannondale CAAD10 5 Compact Bike - 2012 at REI.com

Cannondale Synapse 7 Bike - 2012 at REI.com

GT Series 4 Bike - 2012 at REI.com

If anyone looking is patient, REI has huge sales a few times a year that should significantly reduce these prices. This is the range I would recommend for a serious beginner though.


----------



## SolitaryRider

LOL- now you've gone too far in teh other direction, Rashad....but as long as there are no "GMC Denalis" in there, I'll let ya slide! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd

Unfortunately, that's where most of the better entry-level bikes come in. You simply can't have it both ways (at least not new). Here's my final thought on the matter from a reliable source. I started with the Felt F85 and loved it, but have moved on.

Best Road Bikes For Under $1,000 - BikeRadar


----------



## PJ352

Rashadabd said:


> Unfortunately, that's where most of the better entry-level bikes come in. You simply can't have it both ways (at least not new). Here's my final thought on the matter from a reliable source. I started with the Felt F85 and loved it, but have moved on.
> 
> Best Road Bikes For Under $1,000 - BikeRadar


Not knowing Ashman's budget, no one can _know_ his/ her best option, so until that's been defined, like Trower, I'll withhold commenting. 

I do, however agree that BikeRadar offers some good ~$1k choices for quality entry level bikes. But one important omission of these recent back and forths is no mention of sizing and fit, which IMO is an integral part of offering solid, reliable advice to noobs.

For a bike to have value (to us) we have to ride it. To ride it, it has to be comfortable. For it to be comfortable, it has to fit. IMO/E keeping this in mind and choosing options consistent with attaining that goal is what's really important, long term. Not the gear.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Maybe we should define just what is meant by "entry level" [and that could differ among all of us]

To me, entry-level means: Better than a Wal*Mart/department store bike. Something that is capable of reliable sustained riding, with a reasonable weight, but well under $1000, as it is meant to get one's feet wet- i.e. to give us a decent riding experience (i.e. not deter one weith shoddy components, or excess weight), and yet not be so expensive as to hurt if we end up not taking to cycling and let it sit in the shed for 9 years or sell it 6 months later. I'd say, price-wise, under $600. 

Most of the bikes I've seen in this thread, even if they are the respective owner's first bikes...are not exactly what I would call entry-level....as many are quite capable, and will provide years of riding enjoyment without being out-grown or really requiring upgrades [except for aesthetic/ego/status reasons]

EDIT: Then again, I guess it depends on where one is "coming from" and what their budget is- like with cars- I just bought a used 4x4 truck- one of the nicest vehicles I have owned in my 49 years...previous owner was selling it, because she had bought it for her 15 year-old son, but it wasn';t good enough for him, so they were going out and buying him another truck for twice the price..... So what is the cat's meow for me....wasn't good enough as an entry-level vehicle for a 15 year-old.......


----------



## Alpha-Q

been wanting to buy that frame. but it looks too round all over.


----------



## vlad2010

I love me the trek!


----------



## Rashadabd

This just came out. I thought it might be of interest....

Entry-Level Road Bikes: 2012 Buyer


----------



## bezog

I wasn't ever hitting the trails with my mountain bike, so I traded it in for this:









First road bike ever and, after years of riding around town on my mountain bike, there is definitely a learning curve! I am loving how fast it is though. Can't wait until the snow is gone and I can really start putting some miles in.


----------



## Joehs

Here's my bike! Got it a few weeks ago. Weather hasn't been to great so I haven't had as much time in the saddle as I want, but it's starting to turn around here and I'm looking forward to getting out some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## RickJP

Joehs said:


> Here's my bike! Got it a few weeks ago. Weather hasn't been to great so I haven't had as much time in the saddle as I want, but it's starting to turn around here and I'm looking forward to getting out some more. :thumbsup:


Looks nice. What's the make and model?


----------



## ecogirl22

*My new Ride TT to commute*

After asking around on this forums and going to 4 LBS, I decided a drastic change was in order so I can safely brake. (can't reach brakes even with adjustments/shims/short reach, etc etc). So I've just paid for, but not yet received the Quintana Roo Chicqilo (105/ ultegra/ dura ace). going to use it mostly for commuting, also for tris/ tri training. You can see below why i needed a drastic change- this pic with with max. size shims!


----------



## Joehs

RickJP said:


> Looks nice. What's the make and model?


It is a Fuji ACR 1.0, SRAM Rival/Force mix. Carbon fork/seatpost/rear stays. It was a good buy, I think!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Here's mine... bought it 2009, upgraded it 2011/2012 

Includes new Saddle, Seat Post, Stem Bars, Bar Tape, Cabling, RD, Cranks and Tires

View attachment 251900
View attachment 251901


View attachment 251902
View attachment 251903


View attachment 251904
View attachment 251905


View attachment 251906
View attachment 251907


View attachment 251908
View attachment 251909


View attachment 251910
View attachment 251911


----------



## Wetelvis

Went today with my fiancé to pick up the bike I had put on hold yesterday and while I was out giving it another test she feel in love with Scott. Can't say no to her so we came home with 2 new bikes 
Hers.








Mine.


----------



## quickdrawdubois

*Ridley Icarus flandrien edition*

However this is definitely not an entry level frame. This is my 3rd bike and bought as a frame set and built with ultegra off my carbon bike. Built this bike for racing, mostly crits but i would have no problem lining up for a RR on this bike. I have been very impressed.


----------



## alien4fish

obikeo said:


> Just got it today. First road bike.


How do you like this bike? and where did you find it?


----------



## Rob

Wetelvis said:


> Went today with my fiancé to pick up the bike I had put on hold yesterday and while I was out giving it another test she feel in love with Scott. Can't say no to her so we came home with 2 new bikes


She loves you_ and _bikes? You are blessed, my friend.


----------



## quickdrawdubois

*2011 Ridley Icarus*

Just wanted to add this. incase anyone is looking at one. It is entry price however just like the CAADs this is definitely not and entry level bike. I purchased the frame and switched all Ultegra from my Carbon Fuji and let me tell you.. Super Impressed, I race mostly Crits but i would have no problem lining up at a RR with this aluminum frame.. Nice.


----------



## quickdrawdubois

Sorry for the double post.. Not sure what I did there!


----------



## broxxor

The options you guys have for "first road bikes" are waaaaaaaay better than the options I'm looking at. Kudos to you guys. Lots of nice bikes in this thread


----------



## 8toes

Here is my 2011 Cannnodale Synapse 5 105. My only changes were the pedals and the change in bar tape colour from black to white. I was torn between the black and the white frame colour. I think I made the right choice. This is the most comfortable aluminum roadie I have ever ridden and it is fast enough for my 50 y/o carcass.


----------



## TBarnaby

2012 Salsa Casseroll (one is my wife's). No upgrades yet, figured I'd see what I felt was lacking before changing anything.


----------



## Kareltje71

edit: wrong forum - sorry


----------



## Tom Grooms

My 1st shot at a 700 wheel bike. Its a 2012 Specialized Sirrus Comp. Geometry feels a lot like my Stumpjumper hardtail. It's bone stock including pedals and kickstand, LOL. Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Oops, sorry guys. Need 10 posts to display pics....


----------



## trickten

RickRandhawa said:


> Great bike Gus! How do you like your saddle? Im thinking about getting one.
> 
> Any issues with clamping the frame? I was always told to do it from the seatpost.


+1 on the Fizik saddle. Have a few different brands of saddle and demo'ed a new Arione two weeks ago. I have yet to take it off (I paid for it of corse).


----------



## arginGEM

Got my first ride today. It was great. I went 31 miles.


----------



## stevebul

I'm new to this forum so why is it that you can't start a new post unless you have at least 5 posts already. Kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it. I was wanting to find out about serial number information, where to go. I have a mint 2001 Klein Quantum Race that i was told was the absolutly last hand made bike by Gary before Trek took over. Would be kind of cool if that were true, where would you go to find out.


----------



## SolitaryRider

That 5 post rule is retarded- it forces people to post spam......


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> That 5 post rule is retarded- it forces people to post spam......


Kind of ironic, because before the rule was imposed, new 'members' would periodically slam the board with numerous irrelevant or inappropriate threads/ links, which the mods then sifted through and deleted. 

Given the choice, I guess a few innocuous "hey, nice bike!"' posts beats that alternative.


----------



## Switchblade906

Making 5 posts is easy, there are so many topics on this forum that you can do it in about 3 mins....


----------



## SolitaryRider

PJ352 said:


> Kind of ironic, because before the rule was imposed, new 'members' would periodically slam the board with numerous irrelevant or inappropriate threads/ links, which the mods then sifted through and deleted.
> 
> Given the choice, I guess a few innocuous "hey, nice bike!"' posts beats that alternative.


Yeah, but in the same manner, a spammer could just as easily post five "nice bike" comments too, no? Hey...but if it works...I won't argue with it.

I just remember when I first found this forum, before I had even bought my bike, I had a lot of questions and was dying to post....and yet I didn't want to make a bunch of [what I felt to be spam] "nice bike" posts..... Man! That was frustrating!

Kinda reminds me of an All In The Family website I used to participate on- there was this one guy whose sole contribution was always saying nothing more than "That's interesting"!


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I think a lot of spammers are using robots. They're spamming a bunch of forums all at once, and it requires some human intervention to post five inane "nice bike" comments.

I wish it would also encourage people to use the search function, but oh well. To new forum users' credit, the search function does suck. Google Site Search FTW!


----------



## PJ352

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think a lot of spammers are using robots. They're spamming a bunch of forums all at once, and it requires some human intervention to post five inane "nice bike" comments.


That's it exactly. Thanks for clarifying....


----------



## Tom Grooms

Nice bike !


----------



## SRock24

08 specialized allez elite triple

upgrades:
t2 aero bars
clip-in pedals
carbon seat post

i will post a pic when my internet is not being crappy


----------



## jefflichty

here is my first road bike..
2011 scott speedster s20
105 groupset
fulcrum racing 5 wheel set with ultergra 12-25 cassette, wrapped in vittoria rubino pro 700x23
fizik versus saddle
deda 90mm stem....(scotts come with 110mm)
polar cs500 computer with cadence 
broke a waterbottle cage end of last year so i'm going to replace them both with white at the end of the week








[/url] 100_0607 by jefflichty, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mike427

This is my Jamis, I bought it in the end of January and have put 300 miles on it so far. I love it and hope to be riding for many years to come.


----------



## sylbry

My entry level bike was a 2006 Diamondback Podium 1 that I purchased from my brother after he did one triathlon and decided not to do another. Bike served me well for four years. Sold it this past winter to buy a 2003 Trek 5200.

For an relatively obscure road bike brand the DBR Podium 1 was a fantastic entry level bike in comparison to the price and would recommend it to anyone looking for a first bike.

Tried to post a picture by my post count isn't high enough yet. :mad2:


----------



## alien4fish

I just picked up my bike toady, 2011 Fuji 3.0 I just finished installing the cateye wireless, (I love these things) Big Big Thank You to Gary over at Performance Bike in Oceanside Ca. You guys are great! Thanks again!


----------



## jefflichty

here is my scott speedster s20...got it at the end of August so this will be my first full summer of riding. I've done a couple of changes to it over the winter, new wheels, tires, stem, computer, saddle








[/url] 100_0608 by jefflichty, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jbravo44

Thinking about getting 2012 defy 5 anybody own one?


----------



## Decal guy

Is the Fuji a carbon frame?


----------



## cntryislandboy

Giant Defy 3, recently added ultrega brake pads because i lost a front one, much better stopping power now, also got a cateye wireless cpu, with some gatorskin tires


----------



## tlg

This was my entry level bike. 2005 Trek 1200. I've been out of road biking for 20 years. Boy have things changed! I've been a MTB'er for a long time and was interested in getting back into road so supplement my riding and commute to work. The MTB wasn't cutting it!
I got this on Craigslist last spring for $500. It had 35mi. on it! The guy bought it, rode it around a few times then stored it in his garage. 


I upgraded the wheels. Rode it through the summer. Then decided on another upgrade. I sold it on Craigslist (for what I put into it) and got this....


Another Craigslist deal. It had less than 100mi. on it. (Not anymore!  ) I got it for a sick price. 
The only upgrade is carbon fiber stem spacers.


----------



## nc2nc2

The Ride: 2011 Trek 2.1
Upgrades:
Shimano 105 Crankset and Bottom Bracket
Shimano 105 SPD-SL Pedals
Shimano 105 Front/Rear Derailleur 
Shimano 105 Braking Sytem and Shifters
Shimano Ultegra Chain
Shimano WH-RS30 Wheelset
Bontrager RL Open-Shaft Stem
Bontrager Race 2014 Aluminum Seatpost
Bontrager RXL All-Weather Hard Case Tires (700X25c)
Bontrager Node Computer System w/Speedtrap Sensor
Bontrager RL Shoes (although technically not attached to the bike all the time)
Adamo Typhoon Saddle


----------



## sinister_designs

Nice looking bike.
I have never seen a saddle like this before? And it is at a strange angle? How does it feel when you ride?


----------



## nc2nc2

Feels great for all three contact points on the bike. I may lower and level to see if I can squeeze out more power, but so far this the most comfortable position for me.. The adamo saddle by ism has gotten pretty popular. You can order them through local bike shops now. You should check one out - far more comfortable than traditional road saddle!


----------



## bryanc

Not an entry level, but I'm very happy with my first bicycle purchase. 2011 Cannondale Hi-Mod SuperX cyclocross bike. I just bought it yesterday so I haven't done any upgrades yet other than adding a bottle holder. Sorry for the cruddy picture.

BallisTec Hi-MOD full carbon frame and fork
Deda Newton bars
SRAM Rival: Shifters, Front Derailleur, Rear Derailleur 
FSA SL-K Light Carbon BB30, 36/46 crankset
FSA BB30 Bottom bracket
FSA SL-K brakes
KMC X10 chain
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels and hubs

Need to upgrade the saddle, get a computer, and upgrade brake pads



<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bryanc53/7022456521/" title="NewBike by devvinband, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7280/7022456521_1b10c9f0f1_o.jpg" width="1200" height="753" alt="NewBike"></a>


----------



## jeepsouth

Here it is...my first road bike.
Rocky Mountain Oxygen 50.
Alum. frame. carbon fork and seat post.
Shimano 105 shifters, derailleurs, cassette, chain.
Looking forward to a lot of miles!


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

I just picked it up today 










2012 Raleigh Revenio 2.0

Planned upgrades/acquisitions include bottle cages, a saddle bag, shoes and clipless peddles, lights, a computer, and a multi-tool at the very least. I'll also remove those dorky reflectors and the spoke protector.

I took it out for a short three-mile ride around the lake and I'm in love. Very happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy2302

I inherited this young hybrid Devinci Melano from my 73 year old sister last fall. I added the bag & computer B4 this pic & a water bottle after (today). Time & miles will dictate the next additions/upgrades. Why does everyone remove the reflectors? 








It's still very new to me after not riding for decades.


----------



## hoodedmunkee

Here's mine.


----------



## Gus90

double post, sorry


----------



## SolitaryRider

Andy2302 said:


> Why does everyone remove the reflectors?


'Cause they make 'em look like a child's toy, and serve no real purpose......

Nice looking bike! And congrats on getting back in the saddle after many years!


----------



## Gus90

Posts are showing up out of order on this thread for some reason so I apologize if this is a double post. 

Anyway, I just upgraded my 2010 Giant Defy Advanced with a Zipp VukaSprint bar and some lighter Look Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals where I had Shimano M520s before. Shaved over one pound off the weight but more importantly, provides a much better ride. I love the wideness of the bar on top. Also changed the bar tape to red, thought it would be more eye catching and stay cleaner longer than the white tape.

Here it is...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7033223289/" title="IMG_0300 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/7033223289_816e351631_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0300"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887123466/" title="photo copy by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7092/6887123466_9ae61d456f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo copy"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887123188/" title="photo-1 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/6887123188_621b202b34_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo-1"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887340668/" title="IMG_0303 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7195/6887340668_ac758ec43c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0303"></a>

this was what it looked like before...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6041742239/" title="044 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6124/6041742239_f2c3c94185_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="044"></a>


----------



## bryanc

^^^ I am LOVING that VukaSprint bar! The red bar tape really looks sweet as well.


----------



## JasperIN

Nice, I'm thinking of getting bars like that.


----------



## Gus90

@bryanc, I really like your superx, I was considering that before I bought my cross bike (below) to ride on the paths around here which are all mostly limestone. I opted for the bad boy because I can swap 700 tires and 26 tires pretty easily. I then got the "bug" and bought my giant about 7 months later. This will be the first season where I can really put some miles on it.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167131579/" title="IMG_1233 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6177/6167131579_2e1b3bfbe4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_1233"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167132219/" title="IMG_1235 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6161/6167132219_105f69d238_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_1235"></a>


----------



## bryanc

@Gus90 Thanks! I strongly considered the Bad Boy before I got the SuperX. I was looking at the CAADX 5 and the Bad Boy. The LBS owner was letting the SuperX go for an insane price so I test rode it and fell in love with the ride it gave. My next bike will be the Bad Boy because of it's versatility and I feel like it's a better option for city riding here in DC than my SuperX.


----------



## tuccillo

*Neuvation*

SRAM Rival
R28 SL wheels


----------



## Archaeofreak

Just got my first bike...
2011 Giant Defy 1


----------



## tuccillo

Bike looks good as does your cat.




Archaeofreak said:


> Just got my first bike...
> 2011 Giant Defy 1


----------



## Archaeofreak

Haha, didn't see him there. Thanks!


----------



## tlg

tuccillo said:


> Bike looks good as does your cat.


That's not a cat. It's a Nike protector. 

Is that cat hair on the right brake hood?


----------



## Archaeofreak

Yeah, it gets everywhere!


----------



## Gus90

Great looking bike. My only question is if that is your seat position the frame looks like it might be too big for you.


----------



## Archaeofreak

I was able to raise my seat about an inch since the pic was taken, and could probably go another half inch or inch up again once I get used to the bike. But yes, the bike is definitely a little on the large size for the traditional racing posture. Its a small frame but I am only 5"2.5'. I got a great deal on it though, so I couldn't pass it up. I think the headset (?) could be adjusted lower to help. It looks like there are several rings one atop another making up the headset. I am not sure if some of them could be removed to shorten the height and increase the drop from the saddle to the bars...


----------



## rider9

Archaeofreak said:


> I was able to raise my seat about an inch since the pic was taken, and could probably go another half inch or inch up again once I get used to the bike. But yes, the bike is definitely a little on the large size for the traditional racing posture. Its a small frame but I am only 5"2.5'. I got a great deal on it though, so I couldn't pass it up. I think the headset (?) could be adjusted lower to help. It looks like there are several rings one atop another making up the headset. I am not sure if some of them could be removed to shorten the height and increase the drop from the saddle to the bars...


You can just remove the cap from your steerer tube and remove your stem. Then remove as many of the rings as you want, reinstall the stem and place the rings you just took off above the stem.

Be careful when reinstalling the cap. You will need to keep the stem loose and then tighten the cap down a bit. Then tighten the stem, and finally loosen the cap bolt a little. It should be snug, but not super tight. If you don't do this, the steerer tube and fork would be loose and it could be dangerous. Make sure when you tighten the stem that your handlebars are aligned correctly.


----------



## Archaeofreak

awesome, thanks!


----------



## tlg

Archaeofreak said:


> It looks like there are several rings one atop another making up the headset. I am not sure if some of them could be removed to shorten the height and increase the drop from the saddle to the bars...


The rings don't get removed. You would take them off, and then put them above the stem. This would lower your stem and handlebar.









If you're going to do this, make sure you understand how to properly adjust your headset/stem. It's not hard, but if done wrong you could cause some serious problems.
https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/threadless-headset-service#adjust Scroll down to - Headset Adjustment - Threadless Type


----------



## rider9

Archaeofreak said:


> awesome, thanks!


Get to know Sheldon Brown...http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

and Park has a good site for working on bikes... http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help


----------



## rider9

BTW, nice bike!


----------



## PJ352

Archaeofreak said:


> I was able to raise my seat about an inch since the pic was taken, and could probably go another half inch or inch up again once I get used to the bike. But yes, the bike is definitely a little on the large size for the traditional racing posture. Its a small frame but I am only 5"2.5'. I got a great deal on it though, so I couldn't pass it up. * I think the headset (?) could be adjusted lower to help. It looks like there are several rings one atop another making up the headset. I am not sure if some of them could be removed to shorten the height and increase the drop from the saddle to the bars...*


A word of caution here. While working on headsets isn't difficult, understanding the mechanics behind them is important _before_ disassembling, because once the stem bolts and top cap are loosened, you'll need to know how to pre-load the bearings during reassembly.

Also, depending on the type of compression or expansion plug employed, some manufacturers recommend _against_ placing spacers above the stem, so I suggest checking with your local Giant dealer before proceeding.


----------



## Action Jackson

2011 Cannondale CAAD 10 4 
Just bought it earlier today and took it for a twenty one mile ride. Absolutely loved it, shooting for thirty tomorrow; I'm hooked.


----------



## Gus90

This was my other entry level bike I bought 6 months prior to my road bike, it took me a while to find a set of 26 inch wheels so I had two sets to play with (700x38 and the 26"). I usually ride this the most since I prefer being on the trails. Trying to get used to road cycling but I really hate traffic.


----------



## mac4095

Some real nice bikes here, I've checked out most of this tread and I'm impressed. I'll post up my new addition after this post.


----------



## mac4095

Just brought it home, Schwinn Paramount series 7. Only upgrades so far reflector and disk delete.


----------



## mac4095

Don't know why reply didn't show up?


----------



## PJ352

mac4095 said:


> Don't know why reply didn't show up?


Gremlins. 

Nice bike, BTW. I like the stealth look.


----------



## mac4095

Figured it out.


----------



## DoubleD85

There are some really great set-ups in here.


----------



## JVSVA

Ended up with the 2011 trek 1.2 for $700 plus tax. She's quite a looker if I do say so myself. Very happy so far as well. So far I've only ridden her a little bit, but have already flipped and lowered the stem, rotated the handlebars, removed reflectors/stickers and adjusted the seat height. Free tune-ups and maintenance for a year from the LBS I bought it from Planned upgrades are: swap out saddle and add saddlebag, add new grip tape, and add speed play pedals when I get the cash.









any suggestions for upgrades/adjustments?


----------



## SolitaryRider

JVSVA said:


> Ended up with the 2011 trek 1.2 for $700 plus tax. She's quite a looker if I do say so myself. Very happy so far as well. So far I've only ridden her a little bit, but have already flipped and lowered the stem, rotated the handlebars, removed reflectors/stickers and adjusted the seat height. Free tune-ups and maintenance for a year from the LBS I bought it from Planned upgrades are: swap out saddle and add saddlebag, add new grip tape, and add speed play pedals when I get the cash.
> 
> 
> any suggestions for upgrades/adjustments?


That is a DARN nice-looking bike- 'specially for $700!

[BTW: Like your sig even better than the bike!]


----------



## JVSVA

Thought I added mine already :/ well lets hope the photo works, and if not I'll try again.









It's a 2011 trek 1.2. Still very new (plan to break that sucker in this weekend)
My first road bike. My last was a nice steel hybrid, but it was beyond time to upgrade.
So far I have ditched the dork disk and wheel reflectors, moved the stem down about an inch, flipped the stem, and adjusted the tilt of the handlebars.
I plan for some speedplay pedals, new saddle, saddle bag, cyclocomputer, new tape, and whatever else needs replacing.


----------



## JVSVA

Let's try again:


----------



## DoubleD85

I'm jealous look at all of the really nice bikes! I'm hoping to check some out after work today.


----------



## jammin2

hey all, I'm looking at buying my first commuter

I am deciding between a Trek 9th District and a Cannondale Bad Boy 9. Does anyone have any experience with either of these? 

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## khiloa

jefflichty said:


> here is my first road bike..
> 2011 scott speedster s20
> 105 groupset
> ....


That's what I'm eyeballing to get -- the 2012 version. You liking it?


----------



## Gravy

Nice bikes guys its good to see this wide variety of "entry level" bikes. I need a couple more posts then I can post mine.
G


----------



## Gravy

Heres mine, got the frame, fork, derailluers, bars and a different set of wheels for $100. Built up this set of wheels myself, just to say I could do it. Here it is setting against my bench at work.


----------



## mjcz5853

*My Trek 1.5*

My new Trek 1.5. I have Shimano PD-A520’s for it but I need to get my shoes. Love this bike!


----------



## mjcz5853

*My Trek 1.5*











This is my new Trek 1.5. I picked up Shimano PD-A520's but need to get new shoes. I love this bike!


----------



## Arrwin

Just wanted to introduce my first road bike. Was looking for a road bike since last year and was hesitant on pulling the trigger, but I finally did it today! Fell in love with a Colnago and I think I got a pretty good deal since it was a leftover model. Comes with Campy parts and based solely on the short ride home from the LBS, I couldn't be more happy with it. 

Never thought i'd own a Colnago or ride Campy on my first road bike, but here it is resting at home!


----------



## ArcticCat500

realizing I couldnt swing the cost of the Roubaix I wanted, but I really wanted a roadie, I scored a great deal on a 2010 leftover, Secteur Elite w/ Shimano 105 group. So far Im really digging this bike. lousy cell fone shot.


----------



## jpaschal01

Arrwin said:


> Just wanted to introduce my first road bike. Was looking for a road bike since last year and was hesitant on pulling the trigger, but I finally did it today! Fell in love with a Colnago and I think I got a pretty good deal since it was a leftover model. Comes with Campy parts and based solely on the short ride home from the LBS, I couldn't be more happy with it.
> 
> Never thought i'd own a Colnago or ride Campy on my first road bike, but here it is resting at home!


Sweet ride!


----------



## jammers5

Wow. What you guys call "entry level!" 

Just bought a Specialized Sirrus - hate to know what you call that!



J5


----------



## PJ352

jammers5 said:


> Wow. What you guys call "entry level!"
> 
> Just bought a Specialized Sirrus - hate to know what you call that!
> 
> 
> 
> J5


I call it a nice bike. Congrats, and enjoy the ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jammers5

Thanks PJ352! Was starting to feel a little deflated with my purchase with what i seen in here as "entry level" but what the heck, I enjoyed my ride today, loved the bike and that's what matters!

J5


----------



## PJ352

jammers5 said:


> Thanks PJ352! Was starting to feel a little deflated with my purchase with what i seen in here as "entry level" but what the heck, I enjoyed my ride today, loved the bike and that's what matters!
> 
> J5


You're right, enjoying the ride _is_ all that matters. BTW, my SO has the WSD equivalent and has enjoyed miles of smiles on her '09 Vita. 

Have fun and stay safe out there!


----------



## Arrwin

PJ352 said:


> You're right, enjoying the ride _is_ all that matters. BTW, my SO has the WSD equivalent and has enjoyed miles of smiles on her '09 Vita.
> 
> Have fun and stay safe out there!


Completely agree. Riding is about passion and enjoying the freedom you feel. My wife rides a Sirrus and loves it. Enjoy!!


----------



## jammers5

Arrwin said:


> Completely agree. Riding is about passion and enjoying the freedom you feel. My wife rides a Sirrus and loves it. Enjoy!!


Yeah I woke up this morning and planned my day in my head to make sure I get out on the bike again! the bike riding season is short up here in Newfoundland Canada so will have to make sure to take advantage of the nice weather! Next week I plan to get proper clothing.

J5


----------



## jammers5

This is mine, back into biking after almost 20 yrs away from it.....

J5


----------



## mac4095

jammers5 said:


> This is mine, back into biking after almost 20 yrs away from it.....
> 
> J5


Nice hybrid!


----------



## bike71

Some really nice bikes bout to pick up my first this week. Just starting getting into the road bikes.


----------



## alien4fish

jammers5 said:


> Wow. What you guys call "entry level!"
> 
> Just bought a Specialized Sirrus - hate to know what you call that!
> 
> 
> 
> J5


+2:thumbsup: Its a bike and it gets you outside and exercising thats all that matters.
Oh ........and post up a pic of that ride playa


----------



## E-Wing

2005 Cannondale R1000


----------



## geekjimmy

Here's mine. 2011 GT GTR Series 1 with Rival. Just got it a couple of weeks ago, so no upgrades yet. The only thing I'm considering is replacing the rear derailleur with a mid-cage so I can notch up the granny gear on the cassette beyond 27 to help deal with the hills for a while. It's a 12-25 now, but with the compact front, some of the longer hills are killing me. 

View attachment 255666


----------



## jeffjett

*Current Bike (till I succumb to the Pressure)*

2011 Specialized S-works Tarmac Saxo Bank colors with Reynolds 66.


----------



## Arrwin

jeffjett said:


> 2011 Specialized S-works Tarmac Saxo Bank colors with Reynolds 66.


Wow! That is NO entry-level bike! But it is schweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smisa27

These are all beautiful bikes. I am really anxious to get my own now! Currently, I am just borrowing my dad's bike. Maybe I can post a pic of that. It's a bit old, but it got me interested in biking! =)


----------



## polobreaka

my first is a 97 Lemond Zurich i built with DA 7700 groupset. 









my most recent built (finished last night) is 04 specialized s-works e5 with Ultegra 6700 groupset.


----------



## PJ352

smisa27 said:


> These are all beautiful bikes. I am really anxious to get my own now! Currently, I am just borrowing my dad's bike. *Maybe I can post a pic of that. It's a bit old*, but it got me interested in biking! =)


By all means, post a pic. There are lots of retro-grouches here that love ogling older bikes.


----------



## jjw822

my first road bike.

2011 Schwinn Le Tour Elite

being a med student couldn't afford slick carbon bikes but i love it!

with tiagra/105 groupset everything is smooth so far


----------



## ruslt

Just got it today. Ordered new clip-less pedals tonight.


----------



## DIRBike

*Felt Z6!*

Here is my new Felt Z6! Got it a couple weeks ago and just picked out pedals and shoes yesterday.


----------



## Andrew L

View attachment 256190

2011 Scott CR-1 with Easton EA90SLX


----------



## MS150Rider66

Very nice bike! Too much for a beginner,LOL


----------



## MS150Rider66

Andrew,like some employers say when they can't hire you. Sorry Sir,but you are over Qualified. LOL. Awesome bike. I like Scotts' look of bikes


----------



## jmailloux

Here's mine. 2012 Specialized Crux.


----------



## Andrew L

Haha, I have a problem with going crazy when I find a sport I love but I've only been riding for a year. Fortunately I knew the manager at my LBS so I got 40% off the wheels and 25% off the bike.


----------



## MS150Rider66

You really did good on a great deal and bike.May it bring you many years of service and fun and good health


----------



## svrider0021

Here is my "entry level bike". I say entry level because it is my first road bike. I bought a used Blue RC8 frame and built from that. I rode it today for the first time and have already made a laundry list of things that need to be changed, added, or tweaked. Otherwise, it was a fun ride.


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

some of you need to slam your stem. but nice bikes. especially the cannondales. daymn!!


----------



## PJ352

JPN_halfblood1 said:


> *some of you need to slam your stem*. but nice bikes. especially the cannondales. daymn!!


No, they don't. Fit is about comfort, then efficiency on the bike, not aesthetics or emulating pro setups.


----------



## Andrew L

PJ352 said:


> No, they don't. Fit is about comfort, then efficiency on the bike, not aesthetics or emulating pro setups.


x2! I rode for several months before going to back to get re-fit and they flipped my stem.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Amazing! I don't think there's so much as one crappy bike on this entire thread! (I really have to get a new scanner, so's I can post a pic of the bike I had in the late 80's- an old department-store POS that I resurrected from the garbage.... Now THAT's an "entry-level" bike!)


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

SolitaryRider said:


> Amazing! I don't think there's so much as one crappy bike on this entire thread! (I really have to get a new scanner, so's I can post a pic of the bike I had in the late 80's- an old department-store POS that I resurrected from the garbage.... Now THAT's an "entry-level" bike!)


Make sure that when you clean er up you give er a good shave !!!


----------



## jpaschal01

I posted my entry level bike last July when I bought it. After about 2,000 miles on it, I decided to upgrade to a carbon bike. After researching and riding different options, this is what I ended up getting. 
View attachment 256451


----------



## vtecgreen

I wanted to start biking to lose some weight, as my knees and back were not in great shape (28 years old, 6' 235lbs with 2 herniated disks in my past). My wife and I got some hybrids (Gary Fisher Kaitai's) - but I knew I wanted more. My father in law rides on a regular basis, and after working my butt off to keep up with him on the Kaitai, I knew that I had to get a road bike. 

After watching for a few months, I found the ideal candidate on Craigslist: 2007 (2006?) Trek 1500 Discovery. Got it for $425 - LBS said it is in fantastic shape, and agreed that the seller probably did put less than 800 miles on the bike. The only "upgrades" are new tires (had to go blue), new grips (again, blue) and pedals. 

Love every minute of riding, and look forward to much longer rides. I did a quick 16 mile ride with my father in law this weekend, and visited this old mill (built in 1883)

View attachment 256489


----------



## JSCRAN

Great looking bikes. I can't wait to post a picture of mine when I pick it up.


----------



## 2fun

Man, there are some sexy looking bikes in here!


----------



## Corsair05

Great bikes


----------



## maverick777

I've posted about my UPS incident as well as some questions, but I hadn't posted a picture of my completed "new to me" bike. Just installed a Sigma 1609 bike computer and new bottle cages. (UPS broke the one that came with the bike)

Here she is. A 2009 Specialized Allez Sport Compact. I'm taking her out on her maiden voyage tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ride Fast

My first Road bike that i picked up earlier today. Its a 2005 LeMond Chambery, I bought it from the original owner and its in great shape, and i got it for a steal which was even sweeter. There is no way i could have bought bike this nice with a full Ultegra groupo any other way.


----------



## NewbieSteve

maverick777 said:


> I've posted about my UPS incident as well as some questions, but I hadn't posted a picture of my completed "new to me" bike. Just installed a Sigma 1609 bike computer and new bottle cages. (UPS broke the one that came with the bike)
> 
> Here she is. A 2009 Specialized Allez Sport Compact. I'm taking her out on her maiden voyage tomorrow. Wish me luck!


Nice bike! How'd your ride go?


----------



## v639dragoon

Just got my first Road Bike yesterday!! I got a Trek 2.1 Apex w/ SRAM & 105 Pedals. It's wicked fast! So much fun, I can tell I'm really going to love this sport.


----------



## JSCRAN

Just got my Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0. Can't wait to get some pics posted.


----------



## jtimar

Reading through this thread I am wondering if the OP should have defined "entry level", it seems people have widely varying ideas of what that is.


----------



## SolitaryRider

jtimar said:


> Reading through this thread I am wondering if the OP should have defined "entry level", it seems people have widely varying ideas of what that is.


I was thinking the same thing..... If most of these are "entry level", I hate to see what intermediate or advanced level is! (*I* have an entry-level bike...a $300 all-aluminum Mercier Galaxy....with platform pedals and clips! [& I have no intention of going clipless!])


----------



## JSCRAN

Here is my new bike. 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0, with matching bottle cages...of course.


----------



## Andrew L

SolitaryRider said:


> I was thinking the same thing..... If most of these are "entry level", I hate to see what intermediate or advanced level is! (*I* have an entry-level bike...a $300 all-aluminum Mercier Galaxy....with platform pedals and clips! [& I have no intention of going clipless!])


I assumed that entry level would be the bike that got you into cycling. I saved up for months to be able to purchase a full carbon fiber frame over aluminum. I like that everyone has a different definition. Some people are casual riders and commuters and will never get too serious, which is great. For me personally, I've had my bike for a year and am training to start racing now. I want to be more than a recreational rider


----------



## SolitaryRider

Andrew L said:


> I assumed that entry level would be the bike that got you into cycling. I saved up for months to be able to purchase a full carbon fiber frame over aluminum. I like that everyone has a different definition. Some people are casual riders and commuters and will never get too serious, which is great. For me personally, I've had my bike for a year and am training to start racing now. I want to be more than a recreational rider


Yeah, nobody's knocking it.......in fact, if I had known that I was going to stick with cycling, and had known more about what I wanted in a bike, I may well have started out weith a better bike too. 

I guess it just surprises me to see some $1500 and $2000+ bikes in an "entry-level" thread- Kinda like seeing Lamborghinis and Ferraris in a What Was Your First Car thread.... I was kind of expecting I'd see at6 least of good number of old clunker hand-me-downs; cobbled-together mongrels; Wal*Mart Specials....maybe a few <$700 LBS and BD jobs.......

But I would have to say that buying the most bike one can afford is a good thing, IF ya know you'll be sticking with it, and if you know exactly what you want in a bike. (Or maybe our expectations of such a thread are wroing, since we're thinking "First real adult bike"- which is not necessarily the case, as this is more "Your First Road Bike"- as many seem to be coming from already having had MTBs and other types of bikes....)

One thing is for sure: Everyone has great bikes...and is getting out there and riding! It's all good.


----------



## Andrew L

SolitaryRider said:


> Yeah, nobody's knocking it.......in fact, if I had known that I was going to stick with cycling, and had known more about what I wanted in a bike, I may well have started out weith a better bike too.
> 
> I guess it just surprises me to see some $1500 and $2000+ bikes in an "entry-level" thread- Kinda like seeing Lamborghinis and Ferraris in a What Was Your First Car thread.... I was kind of expecting I'd see at6 least of good number of old clunker hand-me-downs; cobbled-together mongrels; Wal*Mart Specials....maybe a few


Now that you mention it I did ride a 1976 Raleigh that my dad gave me (not seriously and I didn't even have bike shorts). This was in high school before camera phones so I don't have a picture of it. Down tube shifters and toe clips. It was an awesome bike


----------



## SolitaryRider

Andrew L said:


> Now that you mention it I did ride a 1976 Raleigh that my dad gave me (not seriously and I didn't even have bike shorts). This was in high school before camera phones so I don't have a picture of it. Down tube shifters and toe clips. It was an awesome bike


Heh, I rode a Raleigh like that once too when younger- as a rental- it was the first "real" bike I had ridden. Memories of the way that bike felt, and how it glided around so easily (compared to the department-store bikes I had been used to) stuck with me for several decades, and is what made me want to get into cycling now! 

I gotta find a pic of the "entry-level" bike I had back in the late 80's- I had found it out by the curb among someone's garbage- covered with house paint. It was just a mediocre department-store bike.....but at the time I was tapped- so I took it home, and stripped it all down and rebuilt it and gave it a rattle-can paint job! That bike actually served me quite well for cruising the streets at night for relaxation within a few miles of my house where I lived on Long Island at the time- Had lots of great memories with it... :17: ....and it was the last bike I owned until I bought my current one after going two decades without any bike..... 

No...wait......that's BELOW entry level! That's poverty level! :wink5::17:


----------



## tlg

jtimar said:


> Reading through this thread I am wondering if the OP should have defined "entry level", it seems people have widely varying ideas of what that is.


I agree. There's a difference between "entry level" and your "entry bike". Newbies could be coming here and seeing all these sweet bikes and think that's what an "entry level" bike is. Not that there's anything wrong with spending much more on your "entry bike".
IMO an entry level bike is sub $1000.


----------



## LAW.S.T

tbisaacs said:


> My Ebay Special.
> 
> 2007 Bianchi 928 C2C. 53cm. 2011 Easton EA90 SLX's with Conti 4000s, new 50T chain ring, new celeste bar tape


gorgeous!


----------



## sirrahd

I guess I'll show mine. I was dead set on getting a new Madone 4.5 but looked around more and found this little lady...I just got her home and have yet to do anything but I have some adjustments to make and a few additions. I don't know if I'm more happy about getting a road bike finally or paying less than a third for what I was going to on the trek. 

As I got her: 
2007 Blue NX7 
Full Ultegra
Carbon seat post
Tri bars (will probably remove these until I actually do a tri)
Forte Pro RS1 saddle
Ritchie stem
Michelin Pro 3 tires
American Classic Hurricane wheels


----------



## Bimmer

Here's my first road bike. I got it about a month ago and while it was a big change from MTN biking, I am really enjoying it, and getting in around 100 miles a week right now.

2012 Felt AR5.


----------



## SolitaryRider

WoW! Sirrahd and Bimmer!! 

So many beautiful bikes out there...it boggles the mind! 

I really have to stop looking at this thread! I'm perfectly satisfied with my cheapo bike...but after seeing all these beauties, I'm going to end up getting a better one next year...for no good reason other than aesthetics!


----------



## lvillefan

Can't wait to post mine..............when I buy one....:idea:


----------



## lvillefan

Cant wait to post mine.......:idea:.........When I buy one


----------



## lvillefan

ChubaDub said:


> went from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really entry level
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entry level carbon!


Is that the Synapse 105 5? I have been looking at this bike for my first road bike. I just think Cannondales are sexy looking. 

What are your thoughts on the bike? 

Thanks


----------



## lvillefan

zack crockett said:


> Just bought my first road bike this past Tuesday - 2011 Cannondale Super Six 5, on clearance.
> About 18.2 lbs. without pedals. Put a little over 200 miles on her in three days, and can't seem to get myself off the saddle.



What are your thoughts on this bike?


----------



## millerb7

2011 Ridley X Bow with SRAM Rival

I just picked it up last week off craigslist from a local rider. I've been on it every day since (usually 30min - 1 hour). 

I went the cross route because I do not always ride on paved streets so it fit my purposes.

I can't post an image due to 10 posts requirement


----------



## CMS062407

some beautiful bikes!


----------



## DnnyLLama

Yes i'm that guy, Anyone want to upgrade and sell me their beginner's bike?!


----------



## SRock24

millerb7 said:


> 2011 Ridley X Bow with SRAM Rival
> 
> I just picked it up last week off craigslist from a local rider. I've been on it every day since (usually 30min - 1 hour).
> 
> I went the cross route because I do not always ride on paved streets so it fit my purposes.
> 
> I can't post an image due to 10 posts requirement


11 posts now, post some pics!


----------



## maverick777

NewbieSteve said:


> Nice bike! How'd your ride go?


My first ride around my neighborhood went well. I was practicing clipping and unclipping. I'm still working on that. My left food definitely has an easier time clipping in. Need to work on that muscle memory. 

Everything went fine until I got back in front of my house. Unclipped. Tried to get off the bike without getting out of the saddle first. That was a mistake. Leaned a little too far to the right and lost my balance. Did the slow fall of shame. I call it doing the Leaning Tower of Pisa.

Today I went for my first group ride. It was a slow paced ride for beginners. Which was perfect for me. 

I struggled the whole time getting my right foot clipped in. When I managed to get fully clipped in, we'd hit a stop sign or a street light and it'd be back to square one.

I'll get the hang of it eventually. As seems to be a pattern, my only near fall of the day was in the parking lot for the pre-ride meeting. I got up to the group and nearly lost my balance. Luckily I unclipped my left foot in time. That would've been an embarassing introduction. 

All in all, it's been a heck of a lot of fun. Even though it's not super fast, I got up to 24mph on our sprint section and it felt great.


----------



## SRock24

maverick777 said:


> My first ride around my neighborhood went well. I was practicing clipping and unclipping. I'm still working on that. My left food definitely has an easier time clipping in. Need to work on that muscle memory.
> 
> Everything went fine until I got back in front of my house. Unclipped. Tried to get off the bike without getting out of the saddle first. That was a mistake. Leaned a little too far to the right and lost my balance. Did the slow fall of shame. I call it doing the Leaning Tower of Pisa.
> 
> Today I went for my first group ride. It was a slow paced ride for beginners. Which was perfect for me.
> 
> I struggled the whole time getting my right foot clipped in. When I managed to get fully clipped in, we'd hit a stop sign or a street light and it'd be back to square one.
> 
> I'll get the hang of it eventually. As seems to be a pattern, my only near fall of the day was in the parking lot for the pre-ride meeting. I got up to the group and nearly lost my balance. Luckily I unclipped my left foot in time. That would've been an embarassing introduction.
> 
> All in all, it's been a heck of a lot of fun. Even though it's not super fast, I got up to 24mph on our sprint section and it felt great.


Good to hear! Clipping in and out just takes time. I have been riding for 2 years in clip-ins and still do the slow fall every once and a while. It just happens. The more you ride, the more it will become second nature to you!

Group rides are fun and a great way to get in some good miles and meet some cool people.

happy riding!


----------



## jpaschal01

maverick777 said:


> My first ride around my neighborhood went well. I was practicing clipping and unclipping. I'm still working on that. My left food definitely has an easier time clipping in. Need to work on that muscle memory.
> 
> Everything went fine until I got back in front of my house. Unclipped. Tried to get off the bike without getting out of the saddle first. That was a mistake. Leaned a little too far to the right and lost my balance. Did the slow fall of shame. I call it doing the Leaning Tower of Pisa.
> 
> Today I went for my first group ride. It was a slow paced ride for beginners. Which was perfect for me.
> 
> I struggled the whole time getting my right foot clipped in. When I managed to get fully clipped in, we'd hit a stop sign or a street light and it'd be back to square one.
> 
> I'll get the hang of it eventually. As seems to be a pattern, my only near fall of the day was in the parking lot for the pre-ride meeting. I got up to the group and nearly lost my balance. Luckily I unclipped my left foot in time. That would've been an embarassing introduction.
> 
> All in all, it's been a heck of a lot of fun. Even though it's not super fast, I got up to 24mph on our sprint section and it felt great.


We're you riding with us on the PBA ride?


----------



## JC650

*My first road bike*

View attachment 258221

Picked up this 2011 Secteur Sport this Feb for a good price and have enjoyed cycling so much I upgraded the wheels.


----------



## FindTheRiver

My 2011 Allez Elite:
























These pics were taken the day I brought it home (hence the stickers and lack of pedals). I've got plans for how I'm going to upgrade components over time, but as of now all I've added are some 105 pedals and bottle cages.


----------



## mountainbiker407

sweet first rides guys! I'm looking into a first ride myself.


----------



## PolarBearB4

*GMC Denali upgrade to 105?*

I felt like I should upgrade from the GMC Denali that I started out with so I picked up a Schwinn Fastback Comp. I was at work so I had my wife pick it up, I tried to explain frame measurements but it fell on deaf ears.

So now I have a crappy GMC Denali Bike and a small Fastback comp.

I was wondering if it even makes sense to put all the Shimano 105 components off the Schwinn and putting them all on the GMC?

Now i've got a $170 bike that fits buy sucks, and a $300 that is too small with great parts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Can you return the Fastback?

How big are you?


----------



## PolarBearB4

No I can't return it, it was a craigslist deal. I'm 6'1"-6'2" depending on who does the measurements. My inseam is 914mm // 91.4cm // 35.98in


----------



## Seoige

PolarBearB4 said:


> I felt like I should upgrade from the GMC Denali that I started out with so I picked up a Schwinn Fastback Comp. I was at work so I had my wife pick it up, I tried to explain frame measurements but it fell on deaf ears.
> 
> So now I have a crappy GMC Denali Bike and a small Fastback comp.
> 
> I was wondering if it even makes sense to put all the Shimano 105 components off the Schwinn and putting them all on the GMC?
> 
> Now i've got a $170 bike that fits buy sucks, and a $300 that is too small with great parts.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Two options really;

1) One is to sell the small fast back Comp and start again. We all make mistakes and I am sure if you do not want it, some one smaller out there will.

2) Change the gruppo over and then sell the remaining frame.

Personally I would go with option 1, as obviously you want to change the original bike and upgrade to a new 'bling' frame and better gruppo. As they say in Donegal, relax the head you will get there! Besides not the missus fault. You should have checked the bike out yourself and know better....tut tut..lol


----------



## PolarBearB4

Well, I'm looking at a Trek today. So if that works out I'll just sell the other 2 frames. The main reason I keep talking about the switch is because I'd like to have the good stuff on the big frame so I can have something to do this ride with this weekend. As I'm sure you guys know, the parts on that GMC are garbage. Also, I like wrenching around.

One more question real quick. SizeMyBike, Wrenchscience.com as well as my LBS have all measured me up to need a 59cm bike. I can not find a 59cm ANYWHERE. Is there a rule of thumb in this situation where you go up or down? Or is it just whatever feels comfortable?

Thanks for the help everyone, you guys have been fantastic. One day I'll be the guy responding to these questions!


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> Well, I'm looking at a Trek today. So if that works out I'll just sell the other 2 frames. The main reason I keep talking about the switch is because I'd like to have the good stuff on the big frame so I can have something to do this ride with this weekend. As I'm sure you guys know, the parts on that GMC are garbage. Also, I like wrenching around.
> 
> One more question real quick. SizeMyBike, Wrenchscience.com as well as my LBS have all measured me up to need a 59cm bike. I can not find a 59cm ANYWHERE. Is there a rule of thumb in this situation where you go up or down? Or is it just whatever feels comfortable?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone, you guys have been fantastic. One day I'll be the guy responding to these questions!


My advice is to forget the online fit calculators. You already know your size range, so they'll do little more than confuse/ mislead you. Also, don't get hung up on frame sizes, because one brand/ model 58 is anothers 56... or 60.

Since you're looking at used, check bikes out in the same general range as the Denali, then (if interested) test ride them. If you're still interested, consider asking the seller to bring the bike to your LBS for a sizing/ fit assessment. Get sizing wrong and the bike will never really fit well.

If you have any LBS's selling used, that IMO would be ideal. 

Re: used Treks, there are a couple of things to be aware of - one is to steer clear of the paired spoke Bonty's (cracks around spoke holes) and the other is to stay with straight steel or alu frames. Some of their mixed (bonded) materials framesets (ex: alu/ CF seat stays) have had issues.


----------



## Seoige

PolarBearB4 said:


> Well, I'm looking at a Trek today. So if that works out I'll just sell the other 2 frames. The main reason I keep talking about the switch is because I'd like to have the good stuff on the big frame so I can have something to do this ride with this weekend. As I'm sure you guys know, the parts on that GMC are garbage. Also, I like wrenching around.
> 
> One more question real quick. SizeMyBike, Wrenchscience.com as well as my LBS have all measured me up to need a 59cm bike. I can not find a 59cm ANYWHERE. Is there a rule of thumb in this situation where you go up or down? Or is it just whatever feels comfortable?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone, you guys have been fantastic. One day I'll be the guy responding to these questions!



A standard 58 will suit you fine just dial in the saddle. Where your problem lies is in the bike stem length. That should be carefully considered. Around the block who cares but on a four hour cycle makes a difference. Being a wrench spanner on a bike is not exactly the best way to go. We all love customising our bikes but better to spend the bucks initially on a better set up. It will cost you a lot more in the long run. But as you rightly pointed out everyone has their own preferences. I think your LBS is a little too pedantic. You are not Bradley Wiggins and you are not buying a 6000 euro frame. need a little perspective and more importantly work with a budget.


----------



## Seoige

Seoige said:


> A standard 58 will suit you fine just dial in the saddle. Where your problem lies is in the bike stem length. That should be carefully considered. Around the block who cares but on a four hour cycle makes a difference. Being a wrench spanner on a bike is not exactly the best way to go. We all love customising our bikes but better to spend the bucks initially on a better set up. It will cost you a lot more in the long run. But as you rightly pointed out everyone has their own preferences. I think your LBS is a little too pedantic. You are not Bradley Wiggins and you are not buying a 6000 euro frame. need a little perspective and more importantly work with a budget.


Just as a footnote.....I cycled in all the mountains in Norway and the saddle nearly broke my arse. After 100km runs I walked crooked. did the sit bone thingy with the LBS and picked out a Selle Italia max flite...not my first choice as I prefer lots of cushioning. That with gel shorts I do not even blink at 200km runs. whatever you buy, you will make preferential changes be it a 300 bike or a 3000 one.


----------



## PJ352

Seoige said:


> *A standard 58 will suit you fine* just dial in the saddle. Where your problem lies is in the bike stem length. That should be carefully considered. Around the block who cares but on a four hour cycle makes a difference. Being a wrench spanner on a bike is not exactly the best way to go. We all love customising our bikes but better to spend the bucks initially on a better set up. It will cost you a lot more in the long run. But as you rightly pointed out everyone has their own preferences. I think your LBS is a little too pedantic. You are not Bradley Wiggins and you are not buying a 6000 euro frame. need a little perspective and more importantly work with a budget.


Sorry, but without knowing someone's proportions, fitness/ flexibility and sight unseen, you can't _know_ that a standard 58 will 'suite' the OP fine. That advice (IMO) is taking a far too cavalier approach to bike fit and ignores the importance of getting f/r weight distribution right. 

Also, it doesn't matter if the OP is a pro racer riding a 6K bike. He still needs to be comfortable on the bike, so getting sizing./ fit right matters. 

Just because someone's on a budget doesn't mean they can't ride a well fitting bike.

OP: As I've offered previously, take the steps necessary to avoid another 'Schwinn' mistake.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

PolarBearB4 said:


> Well, I'm looking at a Trek today. So if that works out I'll just sell the other 2 frames. The main reason I keep talking about the switch is because I'd like to have the good stuff on the big frame so I can have something to do this ride with this weekend. As I'm sure you guys know, the parts on that GMC are garbage. Also, I like wrenching around.
> 
> One more question real quick. SizeMyBike, Wrenchscience.com as well as my LBS have all measured me up to need a 59cm bike. I can not find a 59cm ANYWHERE. Is there a rule of thumb in this situation where you go up or down? Or is it just whatever feels comfortable?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone, you guys have been fantastic. One day I'll be the guy responding to these questions!


The bike industry is fond of maintaining just enough compatibility to make it seem like parts should move to different frames easily. But there are a shocking number of ways for things not to be compatible. I don't think it's worth the trouble. Especially since the Denali has a weird drivetrain.

As far as the fit calculators - they can be informative in the sense that they put you in a ballpark. Don't bother with 52 cm frames. In fact, you can even use their result to give you a range to look at. As others have said, bike frames aren't consistent about how, exactly, they're laid out. So the result from those who've given you an nominal frame size might better be interpreted as you should look at bikes from 56 cm to 62 cm. You can't find them in 59 cm because most manufacturers do even numbers for their nominal sizes.

To my mind, buying a used bike is like buying a used pair of shoes. One goes to Good Will knowing that each shoe is going to be a little different in how it fits. Since it's Good Will and not a retail store, it's very improbable to try on a pair of shoes that are just a bit too small and be able to size up half a size. So, one tries on all the shoes in the right region, maybe even up and down a full size if nothing fits right away, and buys the best-fitting pair. Actually, this is something I like about buying a used bike from a shop - doing it that way will give you the opportunity to try several bikes all at once. While I've done more of my used bike buying via CL, I think that if you're trying to get a bike that actually fits you, for longer and fitness-oriented rides, you can spend a lot of time trying different bikes if each one takes a trip.

What's the goal here, anyway? What kind of riding do you want to do?


----------



## Seoige

PJ352 said:


> Sorry, but without knowing someone's proportions, fitness/ flexibility and sight unseen, you can't _know_ that a standard 58 will 'suite' the OP fine. That advice (IMO) is taking a far too cavalier approach to bike fit and ignores the importance of getting f/r weight distribution right.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter if the OP is a pro racer riding a 6K bike. He still needs to be comfortable on the bike, so getting sizing./ fit right matters.
> 
> Just because someone's on a budget doesn't mean they can't ride a well fitting bike.
> 
> OP: As I've offered previously, take the steps necessary to avoid another 'Schwinn' mistake.


I disagree with you. You are talking 1 cm here 25mm. Count that on your idex finger. One has to look at generic versus specialised. The latter being obviously very expensive. Apparent from the post that he is not up for that. Why throw him into a den where Psychologically he will always feel he made the wrong choice. I have no idea about what you are on about f/r weight distribution given this is frame and balance orientated. I see no reason to suggest parameters beyond an individuals purchasing power. You may voice your opinion but you are wrong!


----------



## PolarBearB4

As for fitness/flexibility, I'm pretty good in that department. I'm in the gym or on the trail everyday.

As for the goal, I just started with the Denali because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I'd like road biking. Which I love. I do a lot of just casual riding and I've tried to hit a "race" every month. By race I mean the same thing as signing up for a 5k, giving myself a goal to keep training. I'm not competitive, but I do feel pretty good when I'm across the finish line sipping gatorade in my flip flops when some sponsored guy finally crosses the line.

Right now for about 10 miles I'll be finishing each mile between 3:10-3:45, after 10 I slow down to the mid-high 4's and I have only gone past 20 a few times.

I personally think this could be something I could be pretty good at. Not saying TdF good, but good enough to warrant spending a lot of money in it.

I'm a sniper by trade, so I have a 4k rifle/scope setup for competitive shooting, I think road biking could be another thing I like to do just as much. Though cycling makes more sense because, for example, since I've live in NY my rifle has stayed in a safe because there aren't enough ranges that I can actually use my rifle at. Whereas with cycling I can do that anywhere because there are roads everywhere.

Don't know if that helps or just became more of a tangent but that's just how I see it.


----------



## PJ352

Seoige said:


> I disagree with you. *You are talking 1 cm* here 25mm. Count that on your idex finger. One has to look at generic versus specialised. The latter being obviously very expensive. Apparent from the post that he is not up for that. Why throw him into a den where Psychologically he will always feel he made the wrong choice. *I have no idea about what you are on about f/r weight distribution* given this is frame and balance orientated. *I see no reason to suggest parameters beyond an individuals purchasing power. *You may voice your opinion but you are wrong!


The bold statements prove my points. I stand by my previous advice to the OP.


----------



## Seoige

PolarBearB4 said:


> As for fitness/flexibility, I'm pretty good in that department. I'm in the gym or on the trail everyday.
> 
> As for the goal, I just started with the Denali because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I'd like road biking. Which I love. I do a lot of just casual riding and I've tried to hit a "race" every month. By race I mean the same thing as signing up for a 5k, giving myself a goal to keep training. I'm not competitive, but I do feel pretty good when I'm across the finish line sipping gatorade in my flip flops when some sponsored guy finally crosses the line.
> 
> Right now for about 10 miles I'll be finishing each mile between 3:10-3:45, after 10 I slow down to the mid-high 4's and I have only gone past 20 a few times.
> 
> I personally think this could be something I could be pretty good at. Not saying TdF good, but good enough to warrant spending a lot of money in it.
> 
> I'm a sniper by trade, so I have a 4k rifle/scope setup for competitive shooting, I think road biking could be another thing I like to do just as much. Though cycling makes more sense because, for example, since I've live in NY my rifle has stayed in a safe because there aren't enough ranges that I can actually use my rifle at. Whereas with cycling I can do that anywhere because there are roads everywhere.
> 
> Don't know if that helps or just became more of a tangent but that's just how I see it.


You are way off tangent and improper to talk about being a sniper. No one really gives a ****. You only have to look at that lunatic from Norway who killed all those people. We are talking about a better lifestyle choice here. As for your 5 k runs we do on average 200kms here in ireland and I am also in the gym three days a week, cycle 60km at 4.30 am every morning

My suggestion might be to keep on topic


----------



## AndrwSwitch

PolarBearB4 said:


> As for fitness/flexibility, I'm pretty good in that department. I'm in the gym or on the trail everyday.
> 
> As for the goal, I just started with the Denali because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I'd like road biking. Which I love. I do a lot of just casual riding and I've tried to hit a "race" every month. By race I mean the same thing as signing up for a 5k, giving myself a goal to keep training. I'm not competitive, but I do feel pretty good when I'm across the finish line sipping gatorade in my flip flops when some sponsored guy finally crosses the line.
> 
> Right now for about 10 miles I'll be finishing each mile between 3:10-3:45, after 10 I slow down to the mid-high 4's and I have only gone past 20 a few times.


What races are you doing?? Even the Cat. 5 pack should be dropping you off the back pretty early at speeds like that.

If you're interested in riding competitively, IMO you need a bike that really fits you and has integrated shifting. That's pretty hard to do for less than $300, and of course the sky's the limit. I think retail bikes hit a sweet spot around $1500. The way bikes drop value over time, $500 or $600 ought to be enough to get you something competition-ready if it's a few years old and you're not going to be too picky about which badging is on the components. Getting down to $300 would be more of a challenge - that's likely going to be working back to bikes from the '90s with nicer components, or more recent ones with stuff that may annoy or even limit you.

If you have the money on hand, you could just go for the retail bike that really fits your purpose now. It'll save you a lot of messing around with different used bikes, and you get a much longer "honeymoon" period of well-behaved components before you start having to spend a lot of time and effort on maintenance. Since 2013 bikes are out, if a 2012 bike that's "you" is available, you can probably even close a good chunk of the price gap.


----------



## Seoige

PolarBearB4 said:


> As for fitness/flexibility, I'm pretty good in that department. I'm in the gym or on the trail everyday.
> 
> As for the goal, I just started with the Denali because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I'd like road biking. Which I love. I do a lot of just casual riding and I've tried to hit a "race" every month. By race I mean the same thing as signing up for a 5k, giving myself a goal to keep training. I'm not competitive, but I do feel pretty good when I'm across the finish line sipping gatorade in my flip flops when some sponsored guy finally crosses the line.
> 
> Right now for about 10 miles I'll be finishing each mile between 3:10-3:45, after 10 I slow down to the mid-high 4's and I have only gone past 20 a few times.
> 
> I personally think this could be something I could be pretty good at. Not saying TdF good, but good enough to warrant spending a lot of money in it.
> 
> I'm a sniper by trade, so I have a 4k rifle/scope setup for competitive shooting, I think road biking could be another thing I like to do just as much. Though cycling makes more sense because, for example, since I've live in NY my rifle has stayed in a safe because there aren't enough ranges that I can actually use my rifle at. Whereas with cycling I can do that anywhere because there are roads everywhere.
> 
> Don't know if that helps or just became more of a tangent but that's just how I see it.





AndrwSwitch said:


> What races are you doing?? Even the Cat. 5 pack should be dropping you off the back pretty early at speeds like that.
> 
> If you're interested in riding competitively, IMO you need a bike that really fits you and has integrated shifting. That's pretty hard to do for less than $300, and of course the sky's the limit. I think retail bikes hit a sweet spot around $1500. The way bikes drop value over time, $500 or $600 ought to be enough to get you something competition-ready if it's a few years old and you're not going to be too picky about which badging is on the components. Getting down to $300 would be more of a challenge - that's likely going to be working back to bikes from the '90s with nicer components, or more recent ones with stuff that may annoy or even limit you.
> 
> If you have the money on hand, you could just go for the retail bike that really fits your purpose now. It'll save you a lot of messing around with different used bikes, and you get a much longer "honeymoon" period of well-behaved components before you start having to spend a lot of time and effort on maintenance. Since 2013 bikes are out, if a 2012 bike that's "you" is available, you can probably even close a good chunk of the price gap.


Totally agree well written.


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> As for fitness/flexibility, I'm pretty good in that department. I'm in the gym or on the trail everyday.
> 
> As for the goal, I just started with the Denali because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I'd like road biking. Which I love. I do a lot of just casual riding and I've tried to hit a "race" every month. By race I mean the same thing as signing up for a 5k, giving myself a goal to keep training. I'm not competitive, but I do feel pretty good when I'm across the finish line sipping gatorade in my flip flops when some sponsored guy finally crosses the line.
> 
> Right now for about 10 miles I'll be finishing each mile between 3:10-3:45, after 10 I slow down to the mid-high 4's and I have only gone past 20 a few times.
> 
> I personally think this could be something I could be pretty good at. Not saying TdF good, but good enough to warrant spending a lot of money in it.
> 
> I'm a sniper by trade, so I have a 4k rifle/scope setup for competitive shooting, I think road biking could be another thing I like to do just as much. Though cycling makes more sense because, for example, since I've live in NY my rifle has stayed in a safe because there aren't enough ranges that I can actually use my rifle at. Whereas with cycling I can do that anywhere because there are roads everywhere.
> 
> Don't know if that helps or just became more of a tangent but that's just how I see it.


Well, you're fit, competitive and (seem to be) focused on staying with road riding, but working within a budget. 

All things considered, checking out used bikes locally (and at your LBS, ideally) and selling the other two (IMO) looks to be a good plan, but be sure to take the steps necessary to get fit right, because you'll want to be efficient and perform well on the bike. 

What Trek are you considering? Do you know the year and model?


----------



## RaptorTC

And back on topic, here is my entry level steed. 








She's not the most glorious of rigs, but she serves me well as my first road bike. Not to be a shill, but I'm loving the Sram Apex at only $600 for the whole bike. I got it the last week of July and have about 850 miles on it so far. Looking forward to being that guy racing an aluminum bike with heavy wheels once spring hits.


----------



## PolarBearB4

Seoige: My point with that was showing that I started small then went big once I found I liked it and I plan on doing the same with cycling if my interest keeps true for another season. I understand no one cares about what I do, it was just to illustrate a point. Don't really know why you had to get all pissy about it. I don't really understand what you're trying to defend yourself against when I was asked a question and answered it. Though you seem to have your opinions and knowledge and feel strongly about it and I respect that. I just don't understand why would had to go disrespectful about it. If you came in to my world and talked about cycling as opposed to shooting, I wouldn't tell you to stay on topic and a bunch of other disrespectful comments, I'd read what you had to say and see the point you were trying to make and move on with that. Not trying to start a digital fight or anything, just saying what I feel.

Andrew: As for the races piece. Around NY and New England they do a lot of century rides that have different registrations types (don't know if this is common practice) and the actual competitors will be doing we'll call it Race-A Timed (or something to that effect) whereas I'll just do the non-timed "fun ride". I haven't done a century yet, don't feel as though I'm ready. There are also some shorter rides where the real guys and us normal folk ride the same roads they just count for points or whatever the case may be.


----------



## PolarBearB4

PJ, the Trek I plan on looking at today is a 1000 SL from 2007. My issues with it are looking through all the literature there never was a 1000 SL. There was a 1000 built on a frame that is called "Alpha SL". Around NY though there are a bunch of bikes being sold as "Trek 1000 SL"

Most of the bike shops around here only sell new. I'm currently living in a small "city" way up north, about 30 minutes from Canada so there isn't anything too big up here. The closest bike shops that do used are down in Syracuse and that's quite a hike.


----------



## PJ352

RaptorTC said:


> And back on topic, here is my entry level steed.


As long as you ride the bike and like it, that's all that matters, but FWIW it looks pretty nice to me. What make/ model is it?


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> PJ, the Trek I plan on looking at today is a 1000 SL from 2007. My issues with it are looking through all the literature there never was a 1000 SL. There was a 1000 built on a frame that is called "Alpha SL". Around NY though there are a bunch of bikes being sold as "Trek 1000 SL"
> 
> Most of the bike shops around here only sell new. I'm currently living in a small "city" way up north, about 30 minutes from Canada so there isn't anything too big up here. The closest bike shops that do used are down in Syracuse and that's quite a hike.


Small world. I'm in upstate NY, but south of you.

I agree with you that the SL designation is based on the Alpha SL frame. I wouldn't fret over that discrepancy. Just make sure the bike is mechanically sound and fits well.

Bikepedia isn't known for its accuracy, but FWIW here's some info on that year/ model:
BikePedia - 2007 Trek 1000 Complete Bicycle


----------



## PolarBearB4

Thanks for the help PJ you've been awesome. Did you happen to run the "Drops to Hops" Saturday? I was planning on it but I decided it was more important to write some papers for a class I'm taking.

Also, are you planning on doing the Great River Ride in Mass next weekend?


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> Thanks for the help PJ you've been awesome. Did you happen to run the "Drops to Hops" Saturday? I was planning on it but I decided it was more important to write some papers for a class I'm taking.
> 
> Also, are you planning on doing the Great River Ride in Mass next weekend?


Unfortunately, for the first time in literally years I got hit with a virus this weekend, so haven't ridden since Friday. Gonna head out for a ride today - at least 'for a bit'. No plans to ride the Great River Ride.

Let us know how it goes with the Trek. As long as it fits and is mechanically sound, I think it might be a good candidate for you - at least 'short term'.

If your post count is high enough, you might want to start your own thread as well. I understand that noobs have to post where they can, but this thread is really about posting pics of entry level bikes.


----------



## PolarBearB4

Yeah I saw the upgrade portion and went for it. I saw a few other threads that were a better candidate for my questions, but the last time they were viewed or replied to were a couple years back. This one had the most action so I figured I could actually get some help.


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> Yeah I saw the upgrade portion and went for it. I saw a few other threads that were a better candidate for my questions, but the last time they were viewed or replied to were a couple years back. This one had the most action so I figured I could actually get some help.


Understood, and I didn't mean to imply you did anything wrong. I was simply suggesting that if, in your quest for a new (to you) bike, you continued with updates, going with your own thread would have its advantages (like your posts not getting lost in the maze).


----------



## AndrwSwitch

PolarBearB4 said:


> Andrew: As for the races piece. Around NY and New England they do a lot of century rides that have different registrations types (don't know if this is common practice) and the actual competitors will be doing we'll call it Race-A Timed (or something to that effect) whereas I'll just do the non-timed "fun ride". I haven't done a century yet, don't feel as though I'm ready. There are also some shorter rides where the real guys and us normal folk ride the same roads they just count for points or whatever the case may be.


Oh, OK. Makes a little more sense now.

I don't usually bother to do organized rides that aren't races in a more restrictive sense. I'm more of a mountain biker, so usually that, but they're massed-start events, time is irrelevant (and sometimes nobody official even bothers to clock the event) and everything hinges on finish order. I did more track cycling this summer; same deal. I'm one cyclocross race in for the Fall, and may do more but once school's in session, my fitness and free time go to hell.

I finally got around to doing my first organized Century this summer. I'd done one on my own a while back and do plenty of long rides, either on my own or competing on MTBs. But I guess I needed to see what I could do with a laid-out 100 mile road route, some opportunistic drafting and pacing, and less starting and stopping. It was fun. Depending on what you want from this kind of ride, there's not always that much to being ready. There are always aid stops, and usually they're not that far apart. There wasn't timed registration for this one, although thinking about it, I suspect that there is at some of the others in my region. If you're interested in putting together a season like what most racers do, getting your first Century in the books would be a great training goal for late Spring. Even early Spring, although the weather's not so hospitable. That's far enough out that it shouldn't be too hard if you put together and then follow a good plan.

The usual race calendar is a bit of a different dynamic. Races are typically short enough that finishing the distance isn't a challenge for anyone who carries a license in that category. So it's really about doing it in a strange combination of dumber, smarter, and faster. I don't race on the road - too many teammates' race reports start, "Among the injured were," although this season's track racing has me curious about it again. Since drafting is such a big deal, it would take a pretty dumb person to believe he could go out on his own and win a race. Yet, people sometimes do just that and succeed. And it would take a pretty dumb group to think they could go out in front of a pack and ensure that the selection comes from within their own small knot of riders. Yet they sometimes get away with it, more often than a solo rider. It's pretty dumb to wait until the very end of a race to try to win it. But that's how sprinters do it. So racing smart is all about figuring out which option is less dumb for you, believing you can get away with it, and committing 100%. Races tend to be fast because the people on the front are sometimes trying to see if they can accelerate off the front and the next people are trying to make sure they stay in whatever group the selection's going to come from at the end. So outside of time trial, in a way the speed is incidental - it's the product of a group of competitive people fighting for the same couple of good pack positions and trying not to let anyone strong get off the front.

That was a much longer post than I had in mind. Oh well. The point is that if you're interested in racing, go to usacycling.org and find out what's in your area. There's probably a ton during the spring and summer. I remember there being two or three weekly criteriums as well, and there's also track racing. One of the fun things about cycle racing is that it's a race of people against people, not just the clock and maybe your past performances. As an adult, I think there's not a whole lot of opportunity for this sort of direct competition anymore, at least in a symmetrical way in which everybody agrees they're competing.


----------



## RaptorTC

PJ352 said:


> As long as you ride the bike and like it, that's all that matters, but FWIW it looks pretty nice to me. What make/ model is it?


She's a Gravity Liberty X. Aka a Bikes Direct special. The geometry is essentially copied from a Giant Defy. At only $600 with Sram Apex it was too good of a deal to pass up. The only thing I've changed is the saddle to a Charge Spoon since the original one was terrible. Really the only complaint I have is the color, but that's just me being vain.


----------



## PJ352

RaptorTC said:


> She's a Gravity Liberty X. Aka a Bikes Direct special. The geometry is essentially copied from a Giant Defy. At only $600 with Sram Apex it was too good of a deal to pass up. The only thing I've changed is the saddle to a Charge Spoon since the original one was terrible. Really the only complaint I have is the color, but that's just me being vain.


Yes, I'm familiar with them, but didn't recognize it from the angle of your pic. IMO it looks _way_ better in your pic than on their website.

Good luck with it. Ride safe and ride often!


----------



## frisbie17

This was my first road bike. Entry level Bikes Direct bike. Dawes 2300. 2000 miles on it in less then a year. I upgraded the breaks to SRAM Red, Wheels to Easton EA90 Aero, seat post to Bontrager race lite and saddle to Selle Italia Gel Flow. I purchased a Trek Madone 5 a little over a week ago to replace it. The Dawes was a great entry level bike. Tiagra components. It was a good bike for under 600 bucks. Little heavy but was smooth. My Madone is light years smoother, but I would still recommend the Dawes to others looking for a cheap entry level road bike.


----------



## jeepsouth

I've been riding a little over 6 months now, so I thought I'd add an update. I am definitely still a Noob, and I consider the bikes below to both be "entry level", so I hope this is the right thread on which to post my experience.

My first road bike was a Rocky Mountain Oxygen 50, which I bought from JensonUSA (great outfit to deal with; great prices, top-notch bike assembly, etc.). The bike was aluminum with a carbon fiber fork and seat-post. It had Shimano 105 components. I bought it in March of this year.

I fell in love with riding and, on a whim, decided to try to sell the RM Oxygen 50 and upgrade to a carbon road bike. In late July/early August, I sold the Oxygen 50 for a small profit. I threw in a couple hundred more dollars and went back to JensonUSA and bought a Rocky Mountain Prestige 30CR. This is a full carbon bike with 105 components.

So far, this has turned out to be a good move. I got a smaller size, which fits me better, and the bike is lighter. It also handles rougher roads better than the aluminum did. As a result, I am riding further and better now. Also, while this was going on, my wife bought a Cannondale Synapse 6 at a LBS. We are on very good terms with the LBS folks and they have been very helpful and supportive to both of us. I feel that a good relationship with a reputable LBS is very important.


----------



## Cannot

Here is my 2012 Defy 2. Changed stem from 100mm 7 degree to 70mm 25 degree and saddle (Specialized Toupe RBX Comp Gel) after BG Fit. 



9-30-12 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr



70mm Stem

9-30-12 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr


----------



## jfd986

I bought an 80s Fuji Monterey a while ago, repaired everything and replaced the rims, tires, bearings on both wheels, bearings in the bottom bracket, bearings in the stem, and upgraded the seat, foam covers to cork tape, brake shoes, and I even trued the rear wheel. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8057102410/" title="3 by Remytwo1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8057102410_bc283884c6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="3"></a>

Then I sold it and somehow came out a tiny bit ahead. To quote one member, "Good job getting rid of a crappy bike. And for $200 at that. I don't see how this could be a bad deal."

Went in for a Louis Garneau Exalt, not sure what year it is:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8057027196/" title="GEDC0436 by Remytwo1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/8057027196_df55571016.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GEDC0436"></a>


Added a wireless LG cadence computer, two bottle cages, and a gatorskin on the back wheel after the stock tire punctured.

New lights and light mounts are in the mail from Hong Kong. When they don't get here after the 40-day shipping period, I'll be back on here to rant.

Only 104 miles on it so far, after I get stronger I'll ride it more, certainly through the winter. Studded tires for ice is a decision for another day.


----------



## aw2pp

*Wife and I both bought our first road bikes*

Already posted this pic in the "Buying your first bike on a budget" sticky, but might as well add to the conversation here. My wife and I just upgraded from 10 year old Fuji Sagres Hybrids to our first road bikes. Mine is a Trek Madone 2.1 (red), hers a 1.5.

Only 11 miles on the ODO so far, aiming at 500 by EOY. Not unreasonable, I would think.


----------



## Seoige

need more bling


----------



## TXRR

posted in error..


----------



## TXRR

*my first road bike*

So Glad I found this forum, I can see that I have a lot to learn about this awesome sport. 

picked up my first road bike this past Thursday. 

Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 shown still on the show room floor, sadly I will not be able to ride her till i return from deployment to Afghanistan. Its going to be a long year. 



















BOTTOM BRACKET: Press-Fit BB86 sealed cartridge bearing 
BRAKES: Oval 500 forged alloy dual pivot with cartridge pads 
CASSETTE: Shimano Tiagra, 12-28T 10-speed 
CHAIN: KMC X10, 10-speed 
CRANKSET: Oval 700 alloy compact, 34/50T 
FORK: FC-440 carbon monocoque with tapered carbon steerer and carbon dropout 
FRAME: C4 carbon, integrated head tube with 1 1/2" lower, internal cable routing, oversized PIIS BB-86 shell, double water bottle mounts, thin seat stays, oversized ETC chainstay, forged alloy dropout with replaceable hanger 
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, braze-on mount 
GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji custom suede wrap 
HANDLEBAR: Oval 300S double-butted 6061 alloy, 31.8mm 
HEADSET: Oval 1 1/8" upper/1 1/2" lower, integrated with alloy top cover 
LEVERS: Shimano 105 STI 
PEDALS: NA 
RACK MOUNTS: No 
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, 10-speed 
SADDLE: Selle Italia X1 w/ FeC alloy rails 
SEATPOST: Oval 300 alloy 2-bolt, 31.6mm 
SHIFTERS: Shimano 105 STI shifter/brake, 20-speed 
STEM: Oval 300 3D forged 6061 alloy, 31.8mm, +/-6 degree 
TIRES: Hutchinson Nitro 700x23c, wire bead 
VIDEO: PEtB6P_r1Mw 
WHEELSET: Oval 330 aero alloy, 30mm rims, DT Swiss Champion spokes 20/24H, precision ground hubs 
Rating: 4.5 

Current up grades:

Forte Omega Carbon Cages in Red









105 PD-5700 Pedals









Up Coming Up Grades:
Garmin 800

K - Edge Garmin 800 Mount


----------



## PJ352

Nice! (I love black bikes!) :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRR

Gravy said:


> Heres mine, got the frame, fork, derailluers, bars and a different set of wheels for $100. Built up this set of wheels myself, just to say I could do it. Here it is setting against my bench at work.




love the blue on white



I’m So Glad I found this forum, I can see that I have a lot to learn about this awesome sport. I’ve been 

Just picked up my first road bike this past Thursday (Oct. 04, 2012)

Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 shown still on the show room floor, sadly I will not be able to ride her till I return from deployment to Afghanistan. It’s going to be a long year. 



















BOTTOM BRACKET: Press-Fit BB86 sealed cartridge bearing 
BRAKES: Oval 500 forged alloy dual pivot with cartridge pads 
CASSETTE: Shimano Tiagra, 12-28T 10-speed 
CHAIN: KMC X10, 10-speed 
CRANKSET: Oval 700 alloy compact, 34/50T 
FORK: FC-440 carbon monocoque with tapered carbon steerer and carbon dropout 
FRAME: C4 carbon, integrated head tube with 1 1/2" lower, internal cable routing, oversized PIIS BB-86 shell, double water bottle mounts, thin seat stays, oversized ETC chainstay, forged alloy dropout with replaceable hanger 
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, braze-on mount 
GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji custom suede wrap 
HANDLEBAR: Oval 300S double-butted 6061 alloy, 31.8mm 
HEADSET: Oval 1 1/8" upper/1 1/2" lower, integrated with alloy top cover 
LEVERS: Shimano 105 STI 
PEDALS: NA 
RACK MOUNTS: No 
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, 10-speed 
SADDLE: Selle Italia X1 w/ FeC alloy rails 
SEATPOST: Oval 300 alloy 2-bolt, 31.6mm 
SHIFTERS: Shimano 105 STI shifter/brake, 20-speed 
STEM: Oval 300 3D forged 6061 alloy, 31.8mm, +/-6 degree 
TIRES: Hutchinson Nitro 700x23c, wire bead 
VIDEO: PEtB6P_r1Mw 
WHEELSET: Oval 330 aero alloy, 30mm rims, DT Swiss Champion spokes 20/24H, precision ground hubs 
Rating: 4.5 

Current add on as followed
Forte Omega Carbon Cages in Red









105 PD-5700 Pedals









I’m Planning on adding the following over the course of the next few months. 
Garmin 800

K - Edge Garmin 800 Mount








Just for fun I put some pics of my mountain bike and work shop….
Here is my 29 SCOTT Aspect Sport








My work Shop








Feedback Sports Pro Elite


----------



## daddyphat

I have done BMX and Freestyle as a kid so a road bike was a huge jump. My first bike was a 2009 KHS flight 320. Really love the bike but it is a bit small. I will track down a pic of her.


----------



## brainer23

^ Nice set-ups!


----------



## adams90210

First road bike. 2013 Felt F5. Love it so far!


----------



## PJ352

_Nice_ first road bike.. congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## pete0713

2012 Defy Advanced 2 

Upgrades: Mavic Ksyrium SLS wheelset, Garmin 800, Ultegra pedals, romin expert saddle, cages/saddlebag

Ok, still haven't hit 10 posts... will post pics later.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

Bought used on CL this summer after spending weeks on my Trek Mtn Bike training for a century and hating life. Ended up riding the Jesse James Bike Tour (107 miles) this September and would have gone around for a second lap if I could. 

On the Christmas list are shoes and pedals, cadence computer, and new helmet. On the winter to-do list is removing the top bar brakes and re-wrapping the bars. Color suggestions welcome!


----------



## jpaschal01

BBoneCloneMN said:


> Bought used on CL this summer after spending weeks on my Trek Mtn Bike training for a century and hating life. Ended up riding the Jesse James Bike Tour (107 miles) this September and would have gone around for a second lap if I could.
> 
> On the Christmas list are shoes and pedals, cadence computer, and new helmet. On the winter to-do list is removing the top bar brakes and re-wrapping the bars. Color suggestions welcome!


White tape. Many will disagree saying it should match the saddle, but I think it would brighten up the look of the bike.


----------



## terbennett

Definitely a nice bike. However, this is far from entry-level.


----------



## pete0713

ok added the pic.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

Here's my entry level bike. 2012 Cannondale Supersix 6. I started a build thread for her so I can update the thread as I go. I've had her for one month.
View attachment 267433

Front Brake Lever/Shifters SRAM	Apex
Front Derailleur	SRAM	Apex
Rear Derailleur	SRAM	Apex WiFLi	
Pedals	Speedplay	Light Action
Saddle	Cannondale	Stage Ergo w/Crmo Rails
Crankset	FSA	Omega BB30
Front Tire	Schwable	Lugano	
Stem	Cannondale	C3	
Front Wheel	Shimano	R501A
Rear Wheel	Shimano	R501A
Rear Tire	Schwalbe	Lugano
Cassette	SRAM	PG-1050
Bottom Bracket	FSA	BB30
Chain	KMC	DX 10SC
Fork	Cannondale	SuperSix
Headset	Cannondale	SuperSix
Seatpost	Cannondale	C3
Fi'zi:k Bar Tape
Garmin Edge 500
K Edge Garmin mount
NiteRider Halogen
GoPro Hero 2


----------



## drunksmokingjurk

This is mine. No upgrades yet. Thinking about new wheels though. When I get some money.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Some pretty nice bikes in this thread, I guess I'll add mine.

2012 Cannondale synapse 7 with sora.


----------



## lynx1600

My first road bike:
2006 Trek 1000

Upgrades:
Ultegra left shifter/105 right shifter (closeout buy when Shimano moved to 10-spd)
12-25 cassette 9-spd
SRAM 9-spd chain
Look Keo Sprint pedals (since removed and on my new bike)


----------



## PJ352

Nice! I love orange bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## rmueller

I purchased the 2011 CADD8 105 about a year ago. Some mild modifications. Nothing too spectacular. Enjoy!

Mavic Aksium wheels with Pro Race 3's
Look Keo pedals
Cats eye computer
Planet Bike head and tail lights.

Need to get the 105 brakes and crank now.


----------



## shnipe

Crappy cell pic
2011 Secteur Sport Triple. Wheels and a 105 set will be first.


----------



## sinister_designs

drunksmokingjurk said:


> This is mine. No upgrades yet. Thinking about new wheels though. When I get some money.


Love it! 
How do you like it so far? What wheels you thinking of getting?
I have kept my GT standard so far as have been working on clothing, next year will start to do some upgrades.


----------



## Teratoid

^^Nice garage shop setup...sure it makes it a lot easier to work on.

Wife and I got bikes a few weeks ago and are loving it. Pics to come


----------



## Samu66el

I have to lose the lame reflectors but I'm lazy.


----------



## TheRealShmoo

New to roads and roadbikes. Midway through a 26 miler. Got monkey butt and such. No upgrades, just some 520's from my mountain bike parts bin.

Also pulled into the garage and noticed one spoke flopping around. Awesome.


----------



## gabedad

Just added new wheels to my 2012 Synapse

BWW aero wheels

Ultegra 12-30 cassette


----------



## Teratoid

Nice looking bike (fuji)^^^

I'm digging the flat colors a few bikes have. I got a 2012 cannondale caad 8, colors not that fun but it rides nice so that's what's important


----------



## cyclevt

*Very Interesting*



kashcraft81 said:


> View attachment 236690


So, I'm considering a new Izoard XP and would prefer a lighter fork. I can not find anything about the fork rake or axle-crown length anywhere.

I have a new Easton EC90 SL fork that I could use - its 368mm w/ a 43mm rake and weighs 360gr with a 300mm steerer.

Did you measure rake and fork length and buy the Edge to that spec? What are your numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## phroureo

Yep. I'm still working on the whole "buying a bike" part. But when I get one I'll post pictures.


----------



## Gavash

Just arrived at my door this morning!! Can't wait to get out and ride!! This is my first road bike, and I picked it up at a pretty good deal!

It's a 2011 Cannondale CAAD10

Guess I can't post pictures until I have 10 posts. . .


----------



## wesb321

Gavash said:


> Just arrived at my door this morning!! Can't wait to get out and ride!! This is my first road bike, and I picked it up at a pretty good deal!
> 
> It's a 2011 Cannondale CAAD10
> 
> Guess I can't post pictures until I have 10 posts. . .



It's OK, you go ride and have fun. We will wait;


----------



## Gavash

wesb321 said:


> It's OK, you go ride and have fun. We will wait;


Just did a quick 10 mile ride on the new bike, and it is way better than my old Specialized hybrid. Just need to get used to the SRAM double tap shifting. . .


----------



## Will In ATL

TXRR said:


> love the blue on white
> 
> 
> 
> I’m So Glad I found this forum, I can see that I have a lot to learn about this awesome sport. I’ve been
> 
> Just picked up my first road bike this past Thursday (Oct. 04, 2012)
> 
> Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 shown still on the show room floor, sadly I will not be able to ride her till I return from deployment to Afghanistan. It’s going to be a long year.




Nice bike and workshop! That's what I'm aiming for with my basement. Good luck over there. Your service is truly appreciated.


----------



## shnipe

My '11 Secteur Triple as posted above - Finished my first century on it Thursday. VERY Comfortable


----------



## theprophet

*'05 Giant OCR 0*

I have a stock Giant OCR 0 from 2005
bought my bike used about 3 months ago

upgraded:
dura ace rear derailer
time rsx first pedals
serfas seca rs tires
mavic pro road shoes
fluid wireless computer
new bar tape


----------



## Packersfantaz

Here is the bike I just got with a lot of advice on finding the bike for me on the forum, going with fit most important and service second. Only changes I made were moving the tires to 28s and better tubes since I weigh about 260 right now. Took it out for a 15 mile ride today and loved it. Only future changes I see are the saddle, adding a good pair of shoes, tape and wheels. Wheels and tape will be changed prior to big race next year, just use these to take the initial beating of me starting out. 



















My wife wanted me to show off her Jeep she is proud versus her bike.


----------



## Packersfantaz

Sorry for double post, cant get images to load.


----------



## TheBearOfCali

Rode a 2003 (I think) Giant OCR with Tiagra groupset I purchased from my boss whom imported the thing from the UK when he moved here. It was a size too small and I rode it for 6 months before getting a better fitting bike.

View attachment 271939


----------



## S11loop

*2010 Specialized Allez Mod*

Hello guys, first post here! Great to have found this forum. Here's my first road bike and over a period of few months, upgraded/added most of the parts, for me I am very particular about aesthetic and color combo of my bike (or anything for that matter, career hazard lol) I think I will stop adding/changing anything on this bike anymore as I am looking to build a new carbon frame set in 2013. So here is the stock setup and my choice preference mod.

View attachment 272714


----------



## PJ352

Wow, very impressive build. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

S11loop said:


> Hello guys, first post here! Great to have found this forum. Here's my first road bike and over a period of few months, upgraded/added most of the parts, for me I am very particular about aesthetic and color combo of my bike (or anything for that matter, career hazard lol) I think I will stop adding/changing anything on this bike anymore as I am looking to build a new carbon frame set in 2013. So here is the stock setup and my choice preference mod.
> 
> View attachment 272714


Can you photograph my bike?? Love the red by the way.


----------



## Kaizmuth

My first road bike, well, since my high school Nishiki Olympic 12, is a Guru Evolo. I got a stupid good deal on it and couldn't say no. Sadly, I only ride it a few times a year as I spend most of my time on my mountain bike. If I can get the gearing right, I'll be doing a lot more hill training on it.


----------



## ilovemountains

Im in the market for my first cyclocross bike, Ive been riding my old Marin 26" hard tail mountain bike with a rigid fork with slicks for the last few months... Its full XTR but still geared like a tractor!


----------



## YOLO

omfg these bikes are all drool-worthy!

I just managed to purchase a relatively new 2012 Specialized Allez Compact (entry-level) for a crazy deal, but I'm looking to upgrade the shifters. Don't have any pics right now, and I'd rather start my own thread (silly 5 post requirement :0)


----------



## BoostTed

Just picked a Trek Madone 5.2 a few weeks ago. Only thing I've added is a Cateye Velo 8. Put about 100 miles on it so far, wish I had more time to ride, but I only get a chance to on weekends. Went out to do some hills this weekend and while half way through the climb I want to just give up, but once I reach the top I get a sense of accomplishment. 

View attachment 273706


----------



## Giffs

2013 felt z85


----------



## maximus_73

wow! are you sure these are entry level bikes? I thought Walmart bike is entry level bikes.


----------



## PhillyFan

I know hybrids don't get much love here but here is my Spesh Sirrus Comp.
View attachment 274904


----------



## barenz17

Here is my 2012 Jamis Ventura Sport 

View attachment 275390


I upgraded to a Mavic wheel set and added a Dimension carbon fork.


----------



## Xevous92

Here is my Wal-Mart Schwinn Varsity. Yay for me!

I upgraded it slightly from stock, nothing noteworthy 

View attachment 275482


----------



## Skinner222

This is the "original" entry level bike that got me started back in 1987 or so. Bianchi Campione d'Italia in "mint celeste". It had a variety of components but had Campy front and rear derailleurs, although I can't remember the grouppo.
View attachment 275654


Many years, a marriage and a few kids later I got back into cycling with this:
View attachment 275655

2006 Giant OCR 2. I upgraded the stem and bars and added an Ultegra FD (105 RD, Tiagra brifters). Swapped the stock saddle for a Fizik. It's got a trainer tire on it right now but I upgraded the rubber to Continental Gator Skins. It was my current ride until a week ago, but that's another thread.

Cheers!
K


----------



## matty1

Hope I can add my pic soon.:blush2:


----------



## breakdanceattiffanys

so, am pretty sure I should have looked at the previous date before posting here, eh? 

Noobness.


----------



## ercflyer

Just picked up my first road bike a few days ago. I haven't even had the chance to ride it yet. '13 Spec Roubaix Elite:


----------



## peeguu

this is such a nice looking bike. really clean..!



Rob_P said:


> This is my first road bike! 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF Ltd. It may not be entry-level spec (fully carbon frame, ultegra brifters, front and rear derailleur, cassette, chain, FSA SL-K light crankset), but it's entry level to me! The second picture is the frame (check out my thread on the Motobecane section) before I built it up. Happy riding everyone! P.S. Sorry for the phone pics...


----------



## dgrif499

Tried to post a pic but I guess I need 10 posts.

So here is a meaningless post expressing my frustration with that rule and getting me one post closer to 10.


----------



## dgrif499

Here is my first road bike that I just got on Wednesday. Its a 2013 Raleigh Revenio 3.0. My buddy owns a Raleigh bike shop and got it for me at cost ($690).

It has full shimano 105 components, a carbon front fork and aluminum body. I ordered shoes and pedals last night, hopefully they come quickly!

Been riding it every day, loving it so far.


----------



## mdf26

My first road bike. Just came in last week. Haven't even got to ride yet due to snow and issues with the fd. Hopefully will have it out by tomorrow afternoon! :thumbup:


----------



## Sully00

2013 Felt z85
shimano pedals, mavic ksyrium elite S, cateye wireless

This bike will definitely do until my 13 year old grows into it...I'll hand it down then maybe I'll go CF


----------



## frr792

*Here's my ride w/upgrades for night riding in nyc.*

View attachment 276661


----------



## cyclintruckin

Just bumping this thread, I just found it. I have been hanging out in the "Big Boy's" area even though I am a newbie.  I will post some pics of my rebuild of my rideable wreck 2008 Masi Alare when I take some better pics of it done. In the mean time keep the newbie rides and upgrade pics and post coming.


----------



## HyperCycle

Here's my first real road bike...










2013 Trek 1.1C.... definitely entry level.


----------



## cyclintruckin

HyperCycle said:


> Here's my first real road bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Trek 1.1C.... definitely entry level.



Looks nice I like the color scheme, it might be entry level but you did make a pretty good entrance. Enjoy !


----------



## modernworld

2013 caad 8 105


----------



## Dexter.

Nice workshop! I just stumbled on this thread and joined the forum, few more posts and I can put up a few pictures of my entry level bike, which I still love.


----------



## pgarring

My first road bike:



since this photo only change is my Forte' Pro SL Saddle and a proper fitting which has been a life saver (maybe just the fitting would have been but I got the seat for dirt cheap and haven't had any issues since):



Phillip


----------



## Dexter.

Great ride right there


----------



## Dexter.

nvm..


----------



## Dexter.

First bike..YIKES. Couldn't handle the PINK. 



Got it painted at a shop. 



Put it back together



Rode it a bunch





Upgraded this Spring.


----------



## Kelvin kimp

Picked up my first road bike this May. It is a 2011 Giant TCR Advanced. Installed a Cobb seat (urologist recommended I change seats). Have just installed an Ultegra compact crank group, cassette and chain with new look keo 2 pedals. Shifts very smoothly.


----------



## cyclintruckin

Th5organ said:


> I'm hardly a beginner, so I won't post pics, but think all the bikes posted thus far are great examples of first rides for just about anyone.



Hell a few are worthy of seasoned veterans. I wish mine were that nice!


----------



## ROACHCLASS

My first bike..2013 Trek 1.2 got it 2+ weeks ago. Got a Solstice helmet, bontager shorts and bottle/holder. 

Near future I want to get a bag with tubes, multi-tool, pump, and tire levers. Red or black bar tape, a computer and shoes/pedels.


----------



## HyperCycle

cyclintruckin said:


> Looks nice I like the color scheme, it might be entry level but you did make a pretty good entrance. Enjoy !


Thanks! The only things I don't like about the 1.1 are the stock strap pedals and the front derailleur. I'm debating on whether to go clipless or get flat pedals. I have to do a lot of stopping where I ride... so I would probably kill myself on clipless.


----------



## Bil_lin_Endicott

My first new road bike, a 2013 Fuji Sportif 1.7. I like it a lot, but I think my first upgrade will be the pedals. The toe clips are a little small for my shoes.










I'm only putting this on here because I just found it on CL. It's a 1984 Schwinn Voyaguer, and is it sweet! It need a little cleaning, but not much else. I took it on a quick 10 miler, and I love the way it rides.


----------



## Nubster

HyperCycle said:


> Thanks! The only things I don't like about the 1.1 are the stock strap pedals and the front derailleur. I'm debating on whether to go clipless or get flat pedals. I have to do a lot of stopping where I ride... so I would probably kill myself on clipless.


I'd definitely loose the stock pedals and get a decent set of platforms at least. Clipless is the best option and really, it takes very little time to learn how to use them. Best thing to do is unclip before you get to the stop. Drift in from about 50-100 feet if possible and unclip during that time so you're ready to place a foot down at the stop. Just don't lean the wrong way at the stop...lol...or you can just learn and get really good at track stands.


----------



## czuber

First Bike: Rode it for 6 months to prove to myself I could stick with it



Upgraded: to a new 2014 Trek 1.5


----------



## neRRd04

Here is my first bike, just purchased about a month ago.

Scattante R670


----------



## HyperCycle

This is a better pic of my Trek 1.1....now with mileage on it. 

... and dork disc and reflectors!


----------



## robbied111

My Firstie: Specialized Secteur Comp Triple L, Shimano MTB pedals, everything else stock. Great ride (I miss it)


----------



## Smirob

Why is there such a gap between my shifter and brake lever? How can I fix that?
You need to squeeze the brake levers a little and push that silver pin on the levers in. That's Campy's quick release for the brakes.


----------



## Short Circuit

This is my Giant Defy 3 I picked up this week after riding a Trek hybrid and a Norco Frankenbike. So I consider this my entry level bike. Mark


----------



## PJ352

Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## calhoun687

I have not seen any updates since 2011, I am new to the sport, started off with the mountain bike and looking to get my first Road bike the best bang for the Buck for $ 1,700.00 or less


----------



## Kelvin kimp

calhoun687 said:


> I have not seen any updates since 2011, I am new to the sport, started off with the mountain bike and looking to get my first Road bike the best bang for the Buck for $ 1,700.00 or less


I am new to cycling as of this spring...now have over 1100 miles on my Giant TCR Advanced. I watched craigslist and got lots of advice from friends, looked at many bikes and got the bike for under $1500 in like new condition. Am planning to get another bike but this time I plan on supporting my LBS. My next one will be something set up for longer rides!


----------



## Short Circuit

Thanks PJ !!!!!


----------



## Kelvin kimp

Great looking bike! Just like what I am wanting to get this spring.


----------



## nonya

She isn't much but she's getting there
2013 caad10 105


----------



## 1nterceptor

Bought my 2009 FUJI Newest 1.0 with Tiagra gruppo a few years ago.
It served me well over the years; weekend club rides, trips to the store, organized centuries and most important - got me to work many times. Just upgraded to carbon recently and sold this bike.

SLICING NYC GRIDLOCK. - YouTube






SNOWBOUND by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## samo

does anyone ride a fuji newest 1.0?


----------



## samo

does anyone ride a fuji newest 1.0?


----------



## huber

My now 2 week old ride. Specialized Allez Elite.
View attachment 287865


----------



## mtrac

My GT GTR 4, bought for $500 from BikeIsland June 2013 after I took a bike tour of San Francisco and decided I wanted a bike but didn't want to spend a lot in case I lost interest. I'm now out every weekend, often both days.

Bike is mostly stock but the rear tire was replaced after it was damaged and the front tube is a puncture resistant one I installed while practicing changing a tire; I will do the rear this week. I like the bike a lot but am looking to replace it with something like a BMC GF02 Disc.

Photo was taken today at Rockland Lake State Park (NY) as part of a 54-mile ride.


----------



## PJ352

Nice bike. Glad you're staying with this great sport!!


----------



## askibum02

I just picked this up today, 2014 Madone 2.1. The reflectors are going away and I ordered Look pedals, Sidi Carbon Max shoes, and a Wahoo Fitness BT speed/cadence sensor to run with Map My Ride. Shake down run tomorrow, planning on about 8 miles.


----------



## RaptorTC

Gravity Liberty X. Changes include a much upgrade paint job, in my opinion, Tiagra crankset, and a non-pictured set of Kinlin/BHS wheels.


----------



## areFish

2013 Trek 1.2. 

- Speedplay Zero Pedals
- Mavic Aksium Wheelset
- Continental Grand Prix Tires


----------



## 2toflyq

Well, Here she is. My first roadbike. Haven't had the chance to ride it yet but I am looking forward to it. I am coming from the mountain bike world and got it in my head that I need to try road biking as well. Plus I want to do a my first triathlon next year. As for the bike it is a Cube Agree GTC. No upgrades yet. Look forward to learning a lot from here
Andre


----------



## Lesscan

My wife & I basically got His & Hers Bikes.
She was going to get the identical to mine (Fuji Roubaix 3.0 LE), but it didnt fit her well.
So the guys at PB showed her this one (Fuji Finest 1.1) and she loved it!


----------



## bobloblaw

Scott foil 20. I've only been riding about 4-5 months but have logged some miles and found I loving bike a lot more the I thought I could. I got a screaming deal on that bike which is the only reason I could afford it. My first road back!!! Was riding a cyclocross (felt 65x at about 1000 miles per month) with slicks on it. wanted a pure road power house and wanted to treat my self. Upgraded the seat(150$), pedals(90), handle bars(150)and wheels(300 total) (lots of CL fishing for deals) and the bike is so much fun to ride it scares me some time. If I had a child it would get neglected. Will add a few more pics when I get home.


----------



## expatbrit

Wow! Nice going on 1,000 miles a month.


----------



## Fireform

If a foil 20 is your entry level bike you're doing something right.


----------



## samo

2014 z85 with c02 pump carbon cage saddle bag front and rear lights and shimano carbon pedals which i have forgotten the name of lol and i have removed the reflectors since then


----------



## SpeedNeeder

Lol, why the reflector hate?!
i still have mine on - I've been riding in the dark lately. 

2013 Specialized Tarmac Comp + Speedplay Zeros.


----------



## samo

I got a set of light motion urban 550 front and rear!


----------



## Joshua75

2014 Specialized Allez


----------



## samo

Nice lookin bike!


----------



## Joshua75

Thanks! I bought it today from Georgia Cycle Sport in Athens, Ga (Awesome company), I paid $770 for the bike, which is an awesome price for the bike. Can't wait to ride it, although I have to wait for Christmas :/


----------



## JamesO

2012 Colnago Ace, with Shimano 105. I've since upgraded to 105 pedals. This thing is awesome. It rides so smoothly. Now that I'm really getting into the sport, I'm getting interested in a wheel upgrade, a nice saddle, etc.


----------



## expatbrit

After starting cycling again on a hybridised mountain bike in July, I got a deal on a Ridley X-fire








Added pedals, which seemed a fairly useful 'upgrade', and swapped out the tyres for 28mm. And, of course, posted it's own thread. *cough*


----------



## Rashadabd

TXRR said:


> love the blue on white
> 
> 
> 
> I’m So Glad I found this forum, I can see that I have a lot to learn about this awesome sport. I’ve been
> 
> Just picked up my first road bike this past Thursday (Oct. 04, 2012)
> 
> Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 shown still on the show room floor, sadly I will not be able to ride her till I return from deployment to Afghanistan. It’s going to be a long year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTOM BRACKET: Press-Fit BB86 sealed cartridge bearing
> BRAKES: Oval 500 forged alloy dual pivot with cartridge pads
> CASSETTE: Shimano Tiagra, 12-28T 10-speed
> CHAIN: KMC X10, 10-speed
> CRANKSET: Oval 700 alloy compact, 34/50T
> FORK: FC-440 carbon monocoque with tapered carbon steerer and carbon dropout
> FRAME: C4 carbon, integrated head tube with 1 1/2" lower, internal cable routing, oversized PIIS BB-86 shell, double water bottle mounts, thin seat stays, oversized ETC chainstay, forged alloy dropout with replaceable hanger
> FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, braze-on mount
> GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji custom suede wrap
> HANDLEBAR: Oval 300S double-butted 6061 alloy, 31.8mm
> HEADSET: Oval 1 1/8" upper/1 1/2" lower, integrated with alloy top cover
> LEVERS: Shimano 105 STI
> PEDALS: NA
> RACK MOUNTS: No
> REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105, 10-speed
> SADDLE: Selle Italia X1 w/ FeC alloy rails
> SEATPOST: Oval 300 alloy 2-bolt, 31.6mm
> SHIFTERS: Shimano 105 STI shifter/brake, 20-speed
> STEM: Oval 300 3D forged 6061 alloy, 31.8mm, +/-6 degree
> TIRES: Hutchinson Nitro 700x23c, wire bead
> VIDEO: PEtB6P_r1Mw
> WHEELSET: Oval 330 aero alloy, 30mm rims, DT Swiss Champion spokes 20/24H, precision ground hubs
> Rating: 4.5
> 
> Current add on as followed
> Forte Omega Carbon Cages in Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105 PD-5700 Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m Planning on adding the following over the course of the next few months.
> Garmin 800
> 
> K - Edge Garmin 800 Mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun I put some pics of my mountain bike and work shop….
> Here is my 29 SCOTT Aspect Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback Sports Pro Elite


Cool stuff, it looks like it should be a great bike. Take care of yourself out there man and thank you for your service. Hopefully, the time flies by.


----------



## armstrong

oops wrong thread.


----------



## bianchi101

I have a question but rather than start a new thread - I thought I'd ask it here.

I'm interested in getting a carbon frame (don't have one yet). I'm looking at this Schwinn Paramount Series 8. It's the right seat post length for me (51 cm) but it's described as having a 54 cm TT. Looking at this photo of the bike, the TT definitely seems long.

https://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4030/oprf.jpg

Searching online, these bikes do seem to have long TTs, or is it me?

https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2008/tech/news/07-23/Paramount_Series_9_full_view.jpg

Anyways - am I seeing things? Isn't 51/54 really unusual? I'm sure 54 is too long for me as a TT, I'm just surprised how off it would be since 51 is dead-on.


----------



## landbeast

My first road bike, sub 500 dollars. Fuji sportif 1.7C. Shimano derailers and shifters, Aero wheels, I still have it, and I love it. I have upgraded the front fork to CF, Changed the pedals to Speedplay Zero's, I have carbon fiber bars, with integrated stem to install. Am thinking of upgrading the wheels to A CF wheelset.


----------



## Lesscan

landbeast said:


> My first road bike, sub 500 dollars. Fuji sportif 1.7C. Shimano derailers and shifters, Aero wheels, I still have it, and I love it. I have upgraded the front fork to CF, Changed the pedals to Speedplay Zero's, I have carbon fiber bars, with integrated stem to install. Am thinking of upgrading the wheels to A CF wheelset.
> 
> View attachment 290375


I almost went with this one too. I decided to go with the Roubaix instead because the levers were better.


----------



## cipolataman

adams90210 said:


> First road bike. 2013 Felt F5. Love it so far!


Wow what a fantastic looking bike. Just joined the forum today and admiring all the pics. Will post one when I'm up to quota


----------



## rti27

That's a real nice bike for under 500.00


----------



## RUSS-D

my entry bike. Got it just under a year ago. KHS FLITE 800 steel frame, carbon forks, all Ultegra group set. Since I bought it I have upgraded the pedals to Shimano 105's, and the bars to PRO 38cm .


----------



## PJ352

RUSS-D said:


> my entry bike. Got it just under a year ago. KHS FLITE 800 steel frame, carbon forks, all Ultegra group set. Since I bought it I have upgraded the pedals to Shimano 105's, and the bars to PRO 38cm .
> View attachment 290902


Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## AZGOLD

My fairly new 2014 Allez Elite. Transferred some items over from my older (now sold ) road bike.
All budget items through eBay 
105 shifters & derailleurs
90 degree FSA stem
VCRC Carbon post
Pro Road 52/36 chainrings on the tempo crank
ksyrium equipe wheelset with gp4000`s
The seat is new ( Selle max ), only 30 miles on it . Will see how that go`s
Stradalli carbon bottle cages
Sram Garmin mount


----------



## lesterhein

Picked up a Jamis Ventura for $250 last week to make the change from a mountain bike to a road bike. Owner rode it from Mexico city down here to Costa Rica, so bike has 2,500km on it. Had it checked at the LBS and the bike guy gave it the all clear.

Day 1 and I got a flat

Day 2 and I snapped the chain.

My road bike career is not off to a good start


----------



## PJ352

Welcome to the world of road riding. Nice bike!


----------



## expatbrit

jambass said:


> Hi everyone newby here on forum. I have niner sir9 I'll post some pictures soon..<object width="1" height="1" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0">
> 
> 
> 
> <embed width="1" height="1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://lovesmileys.com/f2/3/swatch_white.swf" undefined="http://lovesmileys.com/f2/3/swatch_white.swf" allowscriptaccess="always"></object>:thumbsup:



Very nice! Enjot


----------



## expatbrit

jambass said:


> Hi everyone newby here on forum. I have niner sir9 I'll post some pictures soon..<object width="1" height="1" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0">
> 
> 
> 
> <embed width="1" height="1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://lovesmileys.com/f2/3/swatch_white.swf" undefined="http://lovesmileys.com/f2/3/swatch_white.swf" allowscriptaccess="always"></object>:thumbsup:



Very nice! Enjoy


----------



## digitalbroccoli

I'm in an odd spot in that I went looking for an aluminum Tiagra/ish level bike to make the move over to riding on the road full time, and ended up with such an amzing deal on a Scott CR1 that it fell into the same price range that I was looking at, so I decided to "overbuy" at this point, figuring I won't need to upgrade for quite a while.


----------



## JLLNet

'13 Giant Defy 1 (Wheels, Handlebars, Stem, Cassette, Cables) Super light and ready for a more racing carbon bike..


----------



## ddave12000

I got this bike last May. I was riding a Giant hybrid before then. Once I got this Trek I got the road riding bug BAD. I think I'll try a new saddle once the weather changes around here and we get back on the road. I'm trying to make this bike last at least 3 seasons before my obsessive personality takes over and I HAVE to buy a really expensive carbon bike, lol.
View attachment 291277


----------



## eugenetsang

Nothing special.

Tarmac SL2
SRAM Apex components.
Easton wheels.
Romin saddle.
Vittoria Rubino Pros tires (bullet proof!)

Need to replace the seat post and handle bar stem. Other than that, she should be complete for now.


----------



## samo

that bike is beautiful ^^^


----------



## eugenetsang

samo said:


> that bike is beautiful ^^^


Thanks Samo! Its nothing special, really. Entry level carbon with entry level parts. I'd love to pick up a SL4 or even an older S-Works frame and build it up from there... But I'm not a real racer.... So getting one would just mean I'm poser. 

Instead, I'll make due with what I have and just enjoy the ride!
Which is my advice for all beginners. Ride within your ability. But most importantly, within your budget. We all know damn well this can be an expensive hobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeRiethmiller

2007 Trek Madone 5.2 SL

Steal on craigs. Can't wait for it to stop snowing!


----------



## Lesscan

It hit 50° today in Chicago and I finally got a chance to take out my new bike.


----------



## Nubster

eugenetsang said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> Tarmac SL2
> SRAM Apex components.
> Easton wheels.
> Romin saddle.
> Vittoria Rubino Pros tires (bullet proof!)
> 
> Need to replace the seat post and handle bar stem. Other than that, she should be complete for now.


I love the table the bike is sitting on. I might have to build a bike rack table for my "bike" room (which doubles as my bike shop, wood shop, closet, junk storage, ect...lol).


----------



## mtbdennis

I am a mountain biker and new to road biking (looking to get in base miles for training). Anyway here is my new ride...

2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 2.3


----------



## SpeedNeeder

Looking good mtbdennis!
I got a road bike just so I could ride when the trails were muddy. Now I mostly ride the road!?


----------



## PhillyFan

2013 Giant Defy Advanced 1


----------



## SpeedNeeder

PhillyFan said:


> 2013 Giant Defy Advanced 1


Those are nice bikes!


----------



## Nubster

SpeedNeeder said:


> Looking good mtbdennis!
> I got a road bike just so I could ride when the trails were muddy. Now I mostly ride the road!?


I was a mountain biker that got a road bike to train for mountain biker. Now I'm a road cyclist that mountain bikes on occasion...lol

My riding buddy was the same. Hardcore mountain biker and raced...tried hitting the road to help his mountain biking...rarely rides the mountain bike anymore.


----------



## SpeedNeeder

Lol, just so easy to roll out the garage and go!
I am looking forward to trying out some new mountain bike trails at mammoth cave this year.


----------



## mtbdennis

SpeedNeeder said:


> Lol, just so easy to roll out the garage and go!
> I am looking forward to trying out some new mountain bike trails at mammoth cave this year.


Luckily for me I have great MTB trails less than 1mi from my front door, and great road bike paths also. I can see the roadie getting some serious miles on it . However, I just got done building up my dream MTB, so I don't see it getting much rest!


----------



## SpeedNeeder

Awesome - I'm looking forward to the trails drying out a bit.


----------



## amf

My first post and my new Fyxation Quiver 1x10.


----------



## MGear4817

Finally upgraded to ultra 6800 and toned down some of the red by adding black tape a few other tweaks...



















<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## WITHND

MGear487 nice ride!

I love the wheels I only have Mavic Aksium and really want to upgrade as soon as $ allow.

Here is my first road bike only a few weeks old now 2014 JAMIS XENITH RACE


----------



## MGear4817

WITHND very nice jamis, see you've got ultegra on there as well. As for the aksiums, they are very good wheels, practically bomb proof. Those were originally on my bike and I still have them. The Cosmics are about the same weight, slightly less but not much at all, we're talking maybe 30 or 40 grams if I recall. They do ride very nice though and what I really noticed is how much quieter the rear hub was. 
<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## armstrong

Well - my contribution.

I got back into cycling last year by getting two roadies. They kinda were redundant for each other, so I've sold one and I picked this up. Growing up, never thought I'd ever own a hybrid. Now, can't be more happy to ride it, especially with my little passenger behind me.

2013 Rocky Mountain Metro 30 at a great deal from Brown's Sports in Toronto.


----------



## MGear4817

armstrong said:


> Well - my contribution.
> 
> I got back into cycling last year by getting two roadies. They kinda were redundant for each other, so I've sold one and I picked this up. Growing up, never thought I'd ever own a hybrid. Now, can't be more happy to ride it, especially with my little passenger behind me.
> 
> 2013 Rocky Mountain Metro 30 at a great deal from Brown's Sports in Toronto.


Hybrids can be great bikes, I chose one over a full blown mountain bike. Here's mine with two different sets of wheels and some other gear...


























<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## dbdg

This is my first bike since I was 12(and I then had a basic pedal bike with a banana seat that I rode at the lake). So far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## cyclintruckin

It has been awhile since I have posted anything. I just wanted to share my completed retro(ish) rebuild. I need to give a big thank you to all of the knowledgeable folks on this forum for the great advice and know how. This is my first road bike and build, IDK why I wanted to build it instead of buying a newer completed bike but it has been fun and almost sad now that I can say I am done. I had posted a few things regarding this build with a few mistakes here and there but I have learned a lot through the process. 

Frame & fork: 07 Masi Alare $300.00 (Ride able bike)
Wheelset : Easton ea-50 $300.00 set (new)
Tires : Michelin Pro4 $80.00pr (new)
Bars & stem : Deda $110.00 for both (new)
Shifters : Shimano 105 $115.00 set (nos)
FD : Shimano 105 $30.00 (nos)
RD : Shimano 105 $35.00 (nos)
Crank : Shimano 105 $45.00 (nos)
Bottom bracket : Shimano 105 $50.00 (nos)
Saddle : Bonty RXK $40.00 (new)
Tape w/gel : Bonty $45.00 (new)
Cable kit : Jagwire racer $50.00 (Teflon)
Seatpost : Carbon Masi (stock)
Chain : KMC X9.99 $30.00 (new)
Pedals : Look Quartz $50.00 (new)
Misc. other : Accessories $78.00

Total Cost of Bike : $1358.00
The fun and knowledge gained : $Priceless

Was it worth it ? In a lot of ways probably not. The one nice thing about it is how solid and smooth it feels. It accelerates and holds speed very well. The all new old stock 9 speed 105 components are very smooth and durable , I am have not weighed it yet but I am sure it is a beast compared to many of your bikes but to me it feels kinda light yet sturdy. I am hoping this ride will last me a very very long time. I am sure that many of you will call it way to flashy, but compared to my black hybrid/commuter it is a lot more visible to motorist.

Thanks again guy's for all the help and knowledge !

Where it started from, all Sora w/Tiagra RD.



The final build.


----------



## PBL450

*New CAAD 8*

My new CAAD 8. A never ridden 2012. Great price and I'm looking forward to cycling. Done a few short rides and have been lurking here for some time... I have learned a lot, now I'm out to the pedal to the road.


----------



## PJ352

PBL450 said:


> My new CAAD 8. A never ridden 2012. Great price and I'm looking forward to cycling. Done a few short rides and have been lurking here for some time... I have learned a lot, now I'm out to the pedal to the road.


Pretty nice way to get acquainted with road riding. Enjoy, and welcome to RBR.


----------



## walldoggy

First post here, been on the forum for a while learning. I had a Novara Trenta from REI that I ended up returning. I turned around and got this:








2014 Felt Z85
My only request from the LBS was that they put on black tape. We'll see how the saddle feels and I may change that too. Oh and I'll remove the reflectors when I get fitted on Wednesday.

So very happy and can't wait for my first real ride on it.


----------



## eugenetsang

Nubster said:


> I love the table the bike is sitting on. I might have to build a bike rack table for my "bike" room (which doubles as my bike shop, wood shop, closet, junk storage, ect...lol).



lol. it's actually just a wooden bench from Ikea turned into a makeshift "work bench" when i need to do some minor adjusting/cleaning! Nothing special haha.

sometimes I prop the bike up on the bench when I need to do some vacuuming. A few of my friends love the use of the bench as a bike stand. Beats hanging it against the wall. haha


----------



## dmarsey1

Picked up my Cervelo R3 and upgraded the bars, stem, seat, wheels, group set. NOW its one that I love to ride and enjoy for years to come.


----------



## infinitycodes

This was my first real bike. A Diamondback Podium 5. I had a buddy at Diamondback who helped me get it at a good price. I think it was a little big for me but I rode it anyways and even won a few races on it. Personally, I think DB is a great entry level bike and you get a lot of bike for your money.








I upgraded the wheels to Mavic Ksyrium Elites and added a carbon seatpost. I just sold the bike this year though and bought a Tarmac. It was hard to let go of my DB.


----------



## bye4now12

As of two weeks ago I am a proud owner of a 2014 Specialized Allez Sport from the LBS. 




























Test road 4 bikes and this was the one I liked the most. Retail was $930, they gave it to me for $845+tax, plus fitting and adjustments this season and a free full tune start of next season. Also bought some shoes and a helmet through them and they've been giving me discounts on everything (though I ended up buying other shoes due to my wide feet, such is life)


So freaking excited.


----------



## UPSed

My first road bike. 2014 Roubaix Elite. Tried a road ride a couple of years ago and finally broke down and bought my own bike. Am primarily an MTBer but the new Roubaix really has me wanting to put in some road miles.


----------



## ProAc_Fan

New 2012 Jamis Ventura Comp...thought I'd love it right off the floor but those pedals have to go and soon. Otherwise it's love at first ride.


----------



## PJ352

Unless my eyes deceive me, toe clips and straps? What's the problem with them?


----------



## DrAstro

Jamis Quest Comp. Size 54 cm. Stock except for upgraded tires (Vittoria Randonneur Tires, 28) and clipless pedals (Shimano something or other...forget the name). 2 MPH faster on a 15 mile commute with less effort so far. SWEET!


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

On a lunch date today with my SuperSix.


----------



## ProAc_Fan

PJ352 said:


> Unless my eyes deceive me, toe clips and straps? What's the problem with them?


My big fat feet in big fat running shoes are a tidal pain in the a$$ to get in the clips. I finally decided to switch to much skinnier Puma shoes which I have to admit worked way better.


----------



## PJ352

ProAc_Fan said:


> My big fat feet in big fat running shoes are a tidal pain in the a$$ to get in the clips. I finally decided to switch to much skinnier Puma shoes which I have to admit worked way better.


Gotcha. Another subjective area of cycling. I use clips and straps on my trainer bike and have used them on my road bikes on occasion when walkability was a priority, but eventually most go clipless. 

Judging from your other thread, I'd say you're about ready.


----------



## Vanquiz

My first ride outside this season, better late then never.


----------



## pimp4cheddar

Just purchased my first road bike. 2013 Fuji Roubaix 1.3 

I still have to get fit for the bike, change the bar tape to black, buy a new saddle (later on) and lower the stem a little:


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

pimp4cheddar said:


> Just purchased my first road bike. 2013 Fuji Roubaix 1.3
> 
> I still have to get fit for the bike, change the bar tape to black, buy a new saddle (later on) and lower the stem a little:


White bar tape is pro!


----------



## Ricke24

Hi guys, my name is Ricky, new to road biking, I usually ride a 2011 Cannondale Trail SL3 hardtail mountain bike but my dad just gave me his old road bike since it was just collecting dust. It's a 2006 K2 Mod 4.0. It has Shimano 105 components and Ultegra rear derailleur. It had a Ritchie adjustable stem but I couldn't adjust it even with the bolt loose and after spraying WD-40. I replaced it with an FSA SL-K 110mm stem. I think I will replace the saddle next, it is so hard and uncomfortable. After that I'm replacing the pedals. So far I have done a ride from Oceanside to Encinitas and back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

